# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հայ-ռուսական հարաբերություններ

## Arevagal

*Ռուս-Հայկական հարաբերություն*


Ռուս-Հայկական դաշինք ունենալը հիմնական է, էական է, անխուսափելի է և խիստօրեն - անհրաժեշտ: Չգիտեմ եթե Ռուսը Հային այսպես ասաց «սիրում» է թե ոչ բայց մի բան շատ լաւ գիտեմ - այդ օրը որ Ռուսաստանը ԿովԿասից դուրս քաշվի հաջորդ օրը Հայաստանը որպես պետություն չիլինելու: Ըստ բոլոր քաղակական, տնտեսական և ռազմական ցուցանշաններին Ռուսը այսօր պատրաստ է գրավել 21-երորդ դարվա ամենա բարցր դիրքը: Մեր փոքր, դշնամիներով շրջափակ և բարիս-բուն-իմաստով աղքատ՛ երկիրը պետք է անի ամենինչ որ հարկավոր է անել մեր հյուսիսային վիթխարի հարևանի բարեկամությունը պահելու համար: Մեր երկրի իշխանության համար անհրաժեշտ է ստեղծել մի քաղակական վիճակ ուր Ռուսը կը կարողանա տեսնել մեր երկրի ռազմավարական և տնտեսական արժեքն ու նշանակությունն - և գտնի մեր մեջ և մեր հետ նրա երկրի շահերը: Լաւ թե վատ Հայի միակ հույսը այսօրվա և գալիք միջազգային քաղաքականության մեչ Ռուսն է:

Ին՞չ եք կարծում:

----------


## Arevagal

*Հայաստանի համար կենսական նշանակություն ունեն դաշնակցային հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ*


Ռուսաստանը, ի դեմս նրա ղեկավարության առողջ մասի, փորձում է մնալ Կովկասում եւ պահպանել այնտեղ իր ներկայությունն ու ազդեցությունը: Ռուսաստանի համար դա կարեւոր է, թույլ չտալու համար ողջ Հյուսիսային Կովկասի ապակայունացում, ՆԱՏՕ-ի ռազմակայանների տեղակայում եւ ռազմական ուժի ներթափանցում ռուսասկան տարածքի խորքերը: Այդ մասին PanARMENIAN.Net-ի թղթակցին է հայտարարել է Աշխարհաքաղաքական խնդիրների ակադեմիայի (ԱՔԽԱ) առաջին փոխնախագահ, գեներալ-գնդապետ, պատմական գիտությունների դոկտոր Լեոնիդ Իվաշովը: Նրա խոսքերով, Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի հենակետն է Հարավային Կովկասում: «Միեւնույն ժամանակ Հայաստանի համար կենսականորեն կարեւոր է դաշնակցային հարաբերություններ ունենալ Ռուսաստանի հետ: Եթե Հայաստանը վստահի Արեւմուտքի խոստումներին, նա կկորցնի իր պետականությունը, իր անկախությունը»,-ասել է Իվաշովը: Նա նաեւ նշել է, որ Հայաստանը իրավունք ունի ձեւավորվել դաշնակցային հարաբերություններ ում հետ ցանկանա: «Սակայն եթե դա չնյարդայնացնի Ռուսաստանին եւ չհակասի նրա շահերին: Մոսկվան կարող է երես թեքել Երեւանից եւ տեղափոխել համագործակցությունը միայն փոխշահավետ հարաբերությունների մակարդակ, առանց որեւէ քաղաքական, տնտեսական արտոնությունների: Սակայն դա կհակասի Հայաստանի ազգային շահերին, կհանգեցնի Հայաստանի մեկուսացմանը եւ հնարավոր է, նրա փլուզմանը»,-նկատել է ռուս գիտնականը: Լ.Իվաշովը նաեւ հիշեցրել է, որ Ռուսաստանում կա մեծ հայկական սփյուռք: «Կարծում եմ, նա կարող է էապես ավելի մեծ դեր կատարել հայ-ռուսասկան դաշնակցային հարաբերությունների զարգացման գործում»,-գտնում է գեներալ-գնդապետը:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=17440

*Ռուսաստանը պատրաստվում է վերանայել իր քաղաքականությունը Հայաստանի նկատմամբ*


ՌԴ նախագահի աշխատակազմը պատրաստվում է վերանայել իր քաղաքկանությունը Հայաստանի նկատմամբ: Այդ մասին հայտարարել է ՄՊՀ Ասիայի եւ Աֆրիկայի երկրների ինստիտուտի տնօրեն, պրոֆեսոր Միխաիլ Մեյերը: Նրա խոսքերով, ռազմավարական դաշնակցի հետ հարաբերությունները, ինչպիսին հանդիսանում է Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի համար, պետք է ավելի սերտ լինեն: «Գիտական եւ մշակութային կապերի բացակայությունը մեր երկրների միջեւ վերջին 10-15 տարիների ընթացքում բացասական է անդրադարձել հարաբերությունների վրա: ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո Ռուսաստանի համար բավական անբարենպաստ իրադրություն ստեղծվեց. Ռուսաստանը չունի ԱՊՀ երկրների մասնագետներ: Այժմ դրությունը սկսել է ուղղվել, մենք հայագիտության բաժին ենք բաց անում, որը շատ կարեւոր է Ռուսաստանի համար, սակայն կարիք կա հայոց լեզվի մասնագետների, եւ առավել եւս գրաբարի»,- նշել է պրոֆեսոր Մեյերը: Նա նաեւ նշեց, որ Հայաստանի եւ Ռուսաստանի մերձեցման ճանապարհին կան որոշակի առաջխաղացումներ: «Վերջերս Երեւանում էր ակադեմիկոս Միխայիլ Պիոտրովսկին, այժմ Հայաստանում է գտնվում իմ գործընկեր, արեւելագետ Վիտալի Նաումկինը, առաջիկայում սկսվում է հայտնի արաբագետ Դմիտրի Ֆրոլովի այցը: Մենք գրեթե տեղյակ չենք ժամանակակից հայ պատմաբանների աշխատություններին, սակայն հուսով եմ, որ այդ սխալը կուղղվի»,- նշել է Միխայիլ Մեյերը: Նշենք, որ պրոֆեսոր Միխայիլ Մեյերը գտնվում է Երեւանում՝ «Ժողովրդավարության կովկասյան ինստիտուտի» զարգացման ֆոնդի հարավկովկասյան մասնաճյուղի հրավերով:

Աղբյուր: http://panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=17147

*Երեք անդրկովկասյն հանրապետություններից Հայաստանն է Ռուսաստանի միակ անկեղծ ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը*


Վերջին ութ տարիներին մեծ առաջընթաց է գրանցվել ռուս-հայկական հարաբերություններում պետական մակարդակով: Այդ մասին հայտարարել է ՌԴ Դաշնության Խորհրդի անդամ, ռուս-հայկական միջխորհրդարանական համագործակցության հանձնաժողովի համանախագահ Նիկոլայ Ռիժկովը: Նրա խոսքերով, կանոնավորապես Ռուսաստանում է լինում ՀՀ նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, հաջող են ընթանում ինչպես նրա աշխատանքայիին հանդիպումները նախագահ Վլադիմիր Պուտինի հետ, այնպես էլ պաշտոնական այցերը: Ռուսաստանի նախագահը վերջերս նույնպես հաճախակի հյուր է Հայաստանում: Մերձեցմանը նպաստեցին նաեւ Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի տարին եւ Ռուսաստանում Հայաստանի տարին: «Այսինքն քաղաքական առումով Ռուսաստանի եւ Հայաստանի հարաբերություններն այժմ ոչ թե վատը չեն, այլ ես կասեի, լավն են: Եվ, անկասկած, այն մթնոլորտը, որ ստեղծում են մեր պետությունների բարձրագույն ղեկավարները, ազդում է փոխհարաբերությունների բոլոր տեսակետների վրա: Հնարավորություն կա աշխատանք տանել Գյումրիում ռուսական ռազմակայանի ամրապնդման ուղղությամբ, զարգանում են տնտեսական եւ հումանիտար կապերը: Մեր երկրները բարձրագույն ղեկավարները ինչ-որ չափով առաջ են ացնում մյուս օղակներից: Այստեղ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, շատ ավելի վատ կլիներ, եթե երրորդական հարցերը առջեւում լինեին, իսկ քաղաքական հարաբերությունները չզարգանային»,-նշել է Ն.Ռիժկովը: «Անկասկած, այժմ մենք բոլորս սպասում ենք, թե ինչ է լինելու: Քանի որ փաստորեն միաժամանակ իշխանափոխություն է տեղի ունենում՝ փետրվարի 19-ին Հայաստանում, իսկ երկու շաբաթ անց՝ Ռուսաստանում: Ես անձամբ հուսով եմ, որ այն կուրսը, որը ձեւավորվել է վերջին ութ տարիներին, առաջին հերթին Քոչարյանի եւ Պուտինի շնորհիվ, կշարունակվի: Ես ինչ-որ ընդհատակյա խոչընդոտներ չեմ տեսնում այդ կուրսի փոփոխման համար, Հայաստանի հանդեպ Ռուսաստանի վերաբերմունքի փոփոխման համար: Առաջին հերթին, կան զուտ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ, թե ինչու դա չի կարելի անել: Երբ ես վարչապետ էի (80-ականների վերջին 90-ականների սկզբին Ն.Ռիժկովը գլխավորում էր ԽՍՀՄ Նախարարների խորհուրդը), նույն կերպ է վերաբերվում բոլոր հանրապետություններին, իմ պարտքն էր՝ չառանձնացնել ոչ մեկին, լիներ դա Վրաստանը, Հայաստանը թե Ադրբեջանը: Սակայն այսօր կյանքը էապես շտկել է իրավիճակը: Եվ ես տեսնում եմ, որ երեք անդրկովկասյն հանրապետություններից Հայաստանն է Ռուսաստանի միակ անկեղծ ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը: Համոզված եմ, որ Ռուսաստանի ղեկավարությունը երբեք թույլ չի տա նման դաշնակցի կորուստ»,-հայտարարել է Նիկոլայ Ռիժկովը ՌԻԱ «Նովոստի» գործակալությանը տված հարցազրույցում:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=24844

*Վ.Պուտին.Համոզված եմ, որ Ռուսաստանում Հայաստանի տարվա բոլոր միջոցառումները կանցնեն բարձր մակարդակով*


Համոզված եմ, որ Ռուսաստանում Հայաստանի տարվա բոլոր միջոցառումները կանցնեն բարձր մակարդակով եւ մեծ հետաքրքրություն կառաջացնեն Ռուսաստանի հանդիսատեսի մոտ: Եվ ամենակարեւորը՝ կծառայեն երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացմանը»,-հայտարարել է Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Վլադիմիր Պուտինը Հայաստանի նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ: «Ցանկանում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել Ձեզ այն բանի համար, որ Դուք անձամբ ժամանեցիք մեր երկկողմ հարաբերությունների համար այս կարեւոր միջոցառման բացմանը: Մենք կանոնավոր կերպով հանդիպում ենք, սակայն սա, այնուամենայնիվ, շարքային հանդիպում չէ: Մենք ազդարարում ենք մեծ իրադարձության՝ Ռուսաստանում Հայաստանի տարվա բացումը: Նախ եւ առաջ, կցանկանայի մեկ անգամ եւս շնորհակալություն հայտնել այն բանի համար, որ Դուք այդքան ուշադրություն հատկացրեցիք Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի տարվան»,-նշել է Վ.Պուտինը: Իր հերթին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը երախտագիտություն հայտնեց ռուս գործընկերոջը Ռուսաստանում Հայաստանի տարվա բացման արարողությանը մասնակցելու համար: Նրա խոսքերով, մեկնարկն արդեն տրված է, եւ պետք է այնպես անել, որ ամբողջ տարին հետաքրքիր անցնի: «Ես արդեն ասել եմ իմ ելույթում, որ ցանկալի կլիներ, որ մենք հետաքրքիր լինենք ռուսաստանցիների համար: Դա նշանակում է միջոցառումների շատ լայն շրջանակ, ինչպես նաեւ որոշակի խորություն եւ ամրապնդման ուղղվածություն է հաղորդում մեր հարաբերություններին: Հուսով եմ, որ մեզ կհաջողվի իրագործել այն ամենը, ինչ մենք նախանշել ենք, եւ իհարկե, ռուսական կողմի ակտիվ աջակցությամբ»,-հայտարարել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=16101&folder=2

----------


## Arevagal

*Յուրի Լուժկով. Մոսկվան Հայաստանի գլխավոր գործընկերներից մեկն է*


Անցած տարվա ընթացքում ապրանքաշրջանառությունը Մոսկվայի եւ Հայաստանի միջեւ աճել է 65 տոկոսով, հաղորդել է Մոսկվայի քաղաքապետ Յուրի Լուժկովը Հայաստանի նորընտիր նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ: «Եթե 2006 թվականին ապրանքաշրջանառությունը Մոսկվայի եւ Հայաստանի միջեւ կազմում էր 104,5 մլն դոլար, ապա անցած տարվա առաջին կիսամյակում այն արդեն հասել էր 70, 5 մլն դոլարի, անցայլ տարվա ընթացքում՝ աճել էր եւս 65 տոկոսով»,-ասել է Լուժկովը: Նա նշել է, որ Մոսկվան Հայաստանի գլխավոր գործընկերներից մեկն է: «Վերջերս Հայաստանում մենք բացեցինք Մոսկվայի տունը, որտեղ գործարարները կարող են ստանալ ողջ անհրաժեշտ իրավաբանական կամ այլ աջակցությունը՝ Ռուսաստանի մայրաքաղաքում իրենց գործը կազմակերպելու համար: Բացի այդ, մենք շարունակում ենք զարգացնել մեր կապերը ներդրումային գործընկերության ոլորտում: Առավել եւս, որ Հայաստանն ունի օբյեկտների եզակի հավաքածու Մոսկվայում ներդրումային զարգացման համար»,-ասել է Լուժկովը: Նա հաղորդել է, որ մոտ ապագայում Մոսկվայում կբացվի ժամանակակից մեծածախ կենտրոն, որը շատ կարեւոր է ներդրումային ոլորտի հարցեր լուծելու համար Մոսկվայի եւ Հայաստանի միջեւ: Նրա խոսքերով, արդեն եկող տարի Մոսկվայում կկառուցվի եւ շահագործման կհանձնվի հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու եզակի մի համալիր, որը նախատեսվում էր կառուցել երեք տարի առաջ: Բացի եկեղեցուց, համալիրի մեջ կլինեն մեծ գրադարան, հյուրանոց եւ նստավայր եկեղեցականների համար: «Վերջերս Հայաստանում կայացան Հայաստանի նախագահի ընտրություններ, որտեղ համոզիչ հաղթանակ տարավ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, որին ես կցանկանայի շնորհավորել»,-ասել է Լուժկովը՝ դիմելով ՀՀ նորընտիր նախագահին, նշելով, որ ընտրությունները Հայաստանում բարդ էին: «Մենք տեսանք տարբեր իրադարձություններ, որ կատարվեցին երկրում ընտրություններից հետո: Դա վկայում է այն մասին, որ երկրում կան տարբեր դիիրքորոշումներ եւ տեսակետներ, սակայն այնուամենայնիվ, ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը սատարեց Ձեզ»,-հայտարարել է Մոսկվայի քաղաքապետը՝ նշելով, որ Ռուսաստանի եւ Հայաստանի միջեւ միշտ չափազանց սերտ կապեր են եղել, հույս է հայտնել, որ ռազմավարական գործընկերությունը կզարգանա նաեւ ապագայում, հաղորդում է «Նովոստի-Արմենիան»:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=25477

*Վ. ԶՈՒԲԿՈՎ «ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՄԻՇՏ ԿԱՐՈՂ Է ԱՊԱՎԻՆԵԼ ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՋԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ»*


Ավարտվել է Հայաստանի նորընտիր նախագահ, վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանի աշխատանքային այցը Ռուսաստանի Դաշնություն: Նախօրեի երեկոյան նա վարադարձել է Երևան: Մոսկվայում նա վերջինը հանդիպել է հանդիպել է ՌԴ կառավարության նախագահ Վիկտոր Զուբկովի հետ: Կառավարության տեղեկատվության և հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչության տեղեկացմամբ, Վիկտոր Զուբկովը շնորհավորել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին Հայաստանի նախագահական ընտրություններում հաղթանակ տանելու առիթով: Նա համոզվածություն է հայտնել, որ պետական կառավարման համակարգում ՍերԺ Սարգսյանի մեծ փորձն ու անցած ճանապարհը հնարավորություն կտան արդյունավետորեն լուծելու երկրի նախագահի առջև դրված խնդիրները և հաջողություն է մաղթել նրան այդ գործում: «Անկասկած, մենք անկեղծորեն ցանկանում ենք, որ մեր բարեկամ Հայաստանը զարգանա, և Հայաստանը միշտ կարող է ապավինել Ռուսաստանի աջակցությանը»,- ընդգծել է Վիկտոր Զուբկովը` ավելացնելով, որ նախորդ հանդիպումներում և Հայ-ռուսական միջկառավարական հանձնաժողովի նիստերում ձեռք բերված բոլոր պայմանավորվածություններն ու ռուսական կողմից տրված խոստումներն անպայմանորեն և ամբողջությամբ կկատարվեն: ՌԴ կառավարության ղեկավարը նաև բարձր է գնահատել Սերժ Սարգսյանի գործունեությունը Հայ-ռուսական միջկառավարական հանձնաժողովի համանախագահի պաշտոնում` ընդգծելով, որ այն զգալիորեն նպաստել է երկու երկրների հարաբերությունների խորացմանն ու ամրապնդմանը: Նշենք, որ Մոսկվայում Սերժ Սարգսյանը հանդիպել է Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Վլադիմիր Պուտինի, նորընտիր նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի, Մոսկվայի քաղաքապետ Յուրի Լուժկովի հետ:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panorama.am/am/politics/2008/03/25/gov/?sw

*Ռուսաստանն ու Հայաստանը զարգացնելու են ռազմա-քաղաքական համագործակցությունը, որը ուղղված չի լինի երրորդ երկրի դեմ*


Ռուսաստանն ու Հայաստանը զարգացնելու են ռազմա-քաղաքական համագործակցությունը, որը ուղղված չի լինի երրորդ երկրի դեմ, ասվում է Կրեմլում կայացած բանակցությունների արդյունքում ստորագրված երկու երկրների նախագահների համատեղ հայտարարության մեջ: «Ռուսաստանն ու Հայաստանը զարգացնելու են ռազմա-քաղաքական համագործակցությունը, որը ուղղված չի լինի երրորդ երկրի դեմ»,- ասվում է փաստաթղթում: Դրանում նաեւ նշվում է, որ կողմերը մտադիր են հետայսու եւս ակտիվորեն աջակցել սպառազինությունների նկատմամբ միջազգային վերահսկողության գործընթացին առանց վնասելու որեւէ պետության անվտանգությանը, ջանքեր ներդնել սպառազինությունների վերահսկողության մասին բազմակողմանի համաձայնագրերի արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնելու համար, այդ թվում վստահության ամրապնդման միջոցները: Ռուսաստանն ու Հայաստանը, որոնք համընկնող կամ մոտ դիրքեր են գրավում արդիական միջազգային խնդիրների շուրջ, պայմանավորվել են «աճեցնել կառուցողական արտաքին քաղաքական փոխգործակցությունը երկկողմանի հիմքով, ինչպես նաեւ ՄԱԿ-ի, ԵԱՀԿ-ի, ԱՊՀ-ի, ՀԱՊԿ-ի եւ այլ միջազգային կազմակերպություններում եւ համաժողովներում ելնելով խաղաղության, կայունության եւ անվտանգության ամրապնդման շահերից ինչպես տարածաշրջանային, այնպես եւ գլոբալ մասշտաբում»: Երկու կողմերն էլ հաստատել են հավատարմությունը ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրությանը եւ կողմ են հանդես եկել ՄԱԿ-ի անհրաժեշտ եւ ռացիոնալ բարեփոխումների անցկացմանը նրա վարկանիշի եւ արդյունավետության բարձրացման նպատակով, ինչպես նաեւ նոր սպառնալիքներին պատասխան տալու առումով: Ռուսաստանն ու Հայաստանը, ըստ փաստաթղթի, մտադիր են նաեւ ջանքեր ներդնել ԱՊՀ-ի կատարելագործման համար եւ հաստատել են ՀԱՊԿ-ի նշանակությունը որպես «կարեւոր երաշխիք անդամ-պետությունների անվտանգության ապահովման համար», հաղորդում է ՌԻԱ Նովոստին:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=26421

*Երկաթուղային հույսեր. Հայաստանը լավատեսությամբ է ընդունում երկաթգծի աբխազական հատվածը վերաբացելու ռուսական նախաձեռնությունը* 


Երևանը ողջունում է խորհրդային տարիներին Տրանսկովկասյան երկաթգծի մի կարևոր հատվածի վերագործարկման ծրագիրը, ինչը կարող է հանգեցնել բեռնափոխադրումների վերականգնմանը ամբողջ աբխազական հատվածով, որը կարևորագույն դարպաս է Հայաստանի համար և փակ է 90-ականների սկզբից տարածաշրջանային հակամարտության պատճառով: Հունիսի 1-ին` նախատեսված ժամկետից երկու շաբաթ առաջ, «Հայկական երկաթուղի» ՓԲԸ կառավարումը հանձնվեց «Հարավկովկասյան երկաթգիծ» ռուսական ընկերությանը: Խորհրդային տարիներին Հայաստանի երկաթուղային ցանցը Տրանսկովկասյան երկաթուղու մասն էր, որը միացնում էր Հայաստանը, Վրաստանը և Ադրբեջանը ոչ միայն ԽՍՀՄ այլ տարածաշրջաններին, այլև Իրանին (Ադրբեջանով) և Թուրքիային (Հայաստանով): Ղարաբաղյան շարժման մեկնարկով` 1988-1989 թվականներին, Թուրքիան և Ադրբեջանը ամբողջությամբ շրջափակեցին երկաթուղային ելքը Հայաստանից, իսկ Տրանսկովկասյան երկաթուղին շրջափակվեց վրաց-աբխազական հակամարտության պատճառով: Այսպիսով, Հայաստանը հայտնվեց արտաքին աշխարհից լիակատար «երկաթուղային մեկուսացման» մեջ: Այսօր գործում է ընդամենը մեկ երկաթուղային շարժակազմ Երևանի և Թբիլիսիի միջև: «Հայկական երկաթուղին» Ռուսաստանի կառավարմանը հանձնելու հիմնական նպատակը դիտարկվում է երկաթգծի աբխազական հատվածը ապաշրջափակելու` Մոսկվայի ջանքերի համատեքստում, այսինքն` Սոչի-Սուխում-Թբիլիսի-Երևան անմիջական երկաթուղային կապի ապահովման տեսանկյունից: Վերջերս Սոչի-Սուխում հատվածում երթևեկությունը վերականգնելու նպատակով ռուսական կողմը երկաթուղային զորքեր մտցրեց Աբխազիա: Դա առաջ բերեց պաշտոնական Թբիլիսիի զայրալից արձագանքը, որը մեղադրեց Մոսկվային խաղաղարար առաքելության մեջ չներգրավված ռազմական անձնակազմ Վրաստանի տարածք մտցնելու մեջ: «Սոչի-Սուխում-Թբիլիսի երկաթգծի անգործությունը, անկասկած, քաղաքական խնդիր է»,- ասել է Հայաստանի տրանսպորտի և կապի նորանշանակ նախարար Գուրգեն Սարգսյանը Երևանում տեղի ունեցած մամուլի ասուլիսում: Նա նաև նշել է, որ Սոչի-Սուխում հատվածի վերագործարկման` ռուսական կողմի մտադրությունը դրականորեն կանդրադառնա ապագայում այս հատվածի հնարավոր ապաշրջափակման վրա: Նախարարի հավաստմամբ` ռուսական կողմն արդեն սկսել է նոր էլեկտրաքարշներ ու վագոններ առաքել Հայաստան: Ռուսական ընկերությունը պարտավորվել է «Հայկական երկաթուղու» զարգացման մեջ ներդնել 600 մլն դոլար, ընդ որում, դրա մեկ երրորդը` առաջին 5 տարում: Նախարարը շեշտել է, որ Հայաստանը մեծապես կարևորում է նաև դեպի Իրան երկաթգծի կառուցումը, որի նշանակությունն ավելի կմեծանա, եթե վերագործարկվի Սոչի-Սուխում-Թբիլիսի երկաթուղին: «Հայաստանից Իրան երկաթգծի կառուցման համար կպահանջվի 7 տարի»,- ասել է Սարգսյանը` հավելելով, որ Հայաստան-Իրան երկաթգծի շինարարության նկատմամբ հետաքրքրություն են ցուցաբերում և ռուսաստանյան, և իրանական կողմերը:

Աղբյուր:  http://www.armenianow.com/?action=vi...D=3088&lng=arm

----------


## Arevagal

*Ռուսաստանը կֆինանսավորի՞ նոր ԱԷԿ-ի կառուցումը Հայաստանում*


Ռուսական կողմը պատրաստ է լիովին ֆինանսավորել Հայաստանում նոր ատոմային էլեկտրակայանի կառուցումը, հաղորդում է «Ռեգնում» գործակալությունը, հղում անելով աղբյուրին Հայաստանի կառավարությունում: Նրա խոսքերով, այդ առումով որոշակի պայմանավորվածություններ արդեն ձեռք են բերվել կողմերի միջեւ Ռուսաստանի Ատոմային էներգիայի դաշնային գործակալության՝ Ռոսատոմի ղեկավար Սերգեյ Կիրիենկոյի վերջերս Երեւան կատարած այցի ժամանակ: Ըստ աղբյուրի, ներդրումների փոխարեն Ռուսաստանը կդառա նոր Հայկական ԱԷԿ-ի համասեփականատերը: Այսուհետ Ռուսաստանը կհավակնի ռուս մասնագետների մասնակցությամբ արտերկրում կառուցվող ատոմային կայանների մասնաբաժնին: Ռոսատոմում ասում են, որ դա կարող է լինել 5-ից մինչեւ 20-30 տոկոսը: Ինքը Կիրիենկոն Երեւանում հայտարարեց, որ ռուսական կողմը պատրաստ է մասնագետներ տրամադրել Հայաստանում նոր ատոմակայանի շինարարության հետ կապված անհրաժեշտ աշխատանքների կատարման համար: Հայաստանի իշխանությունները մտադիր են նոր ատոմակայան կառուցել, քանի որ երկիրն այլ հնարավորություն չունի լրացնելու համար Մեծամորի Հայկական ատոմակայանի հզորությունները նրա փակումից հետո: Երկրի նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը Երեւանի պետական համալսարանի ուսանողների հետ հանդիպմանը հայտարարել էր, թե Հայաստանը պետք է ունենա ատոմային էներգետիկա եւ աշխատանքներն այդ ուղղությամբ տարվում են: Նշենք, որ գործող ՀԱԷԿ-ի փակման համար «կանաչ մարգագետնի» մեթոդով կպահանջվի շուրջ 240 մլն դոլար: Նրա շահագործման ժամկետը, ըստ տեխնիկական պահանջների, ավարտվում է 2016 թվականին, սակայն Հայաստանը, ստորագրելով Նոր եվրոպական հարեւանության քաղաքականության գործողությունների ծրագիրը, պարտավորվել է փակել ատոմակայանը հնարավորինս սեղմ ժամկետում:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=22103

*Վերագործարկվեց արդիականացված «Արմենալ»-ը*


«Ռեկորդային կարճ ժամկետներում՝ 2 տարվա ընթացքում վերակառուցման եւ արդիականացման ծրագրի արդյունքում Հայաստանն այսօր` ի դեմս «Արմենալ»-ի, ստանում է Եվրոպայում ալյումինի գլանման լավագույն գործարանը», - հինգշաբթի օրը Երեւանում հայտարարեց «Արմենալ»-ի սեփականատեր, ալյումինի արտադրության համաշխարհային առաջատարներից մեկի` «Ռուսալ»-ի փոխնախագահ Ալեքսանդր Լիվշիցը. - «Գործարանը արտադրելու է ամենաբարձր որակի փայլաթիթեղ: Մոտավորապես 5 անգամ ավելի, քան մինչեւ արդիականացումն էր: Համարյա ամբողջ արտադրանքը արտահանվելու է, եւ «Արմենալ»-ը Հայաստանի համար ապահովելու է հարկեր, աշխատատեղեր եւ արտարժույթի ներհոսք»: 2004 թվականի հոկտեմբերին «Ռուսալ»-ը համաձայնագիր էր ստորագրել գերմանական Achenbach ընկերության հետ «Արմենալ»-ի համալիր վերազինման ծրագրի իրականացումը սկսելու վերաբերյալ՝ ուղղված արտադրության ամբողջական ցիկլի ստեղծմանը եւ արտադրանքի տեսականու փոփոխմանը: Արդիականացման ծրագրի արժեքը կազմել է 80 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար: Հայաստանի վարչապետ Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի խոսքերով, կառավարությունը կարեւորում է այն խոշոր ընկերությունների ջանքերը, որոնք, ի տարբերություն ժամանակի քննությունը չբռնած մի շարք ձեռնարկությունների, կարողանում են, շուկայի պահանջները հաշվի առնելով, վերանայել իրենց քաղաքականությունը, «կարողանում են նոր ներդրումների ներգրավելով տեխնիկապես վերազինել արտադրությունը, սպառման շուկաներ եւ գործընկերներ գտնել եւ մրցունակ արտադրանք թողարկել` այդպիսով զգալիորեն նպաստելով նաեւ արտահանման ծավալների աճին եւ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, տնտեսության զարգացմանն ու սոցիալական խնդիրների լուծմանը»: Ալեքսանդր Լիվշիցը, դիմելով «Արմենալ»-ի կոլեկտիվին նշեց, թե իրենք արել են հնարավոր ամենը, որպեսզի ստեղծվեն նոր աշխատատեղեր, բանվորներն ունենան լավ սարքավորումներ եւ աշխատանք, եւ այժմ աշխատողների հերթն է, որ արտադրանքը լինի որակյալ, իսկ աշխատավարձը՝ բարձր. - «Կարող եմ ասել, որ հրահանգ եմ տվել «Արմենալ»-ի տնօրենին` վճարել, վճարել եւ վճարել, եւ որքան շատ՝ այնքան լավ»: Ողջ հզորությամբ աշխատելու դեպքում գործարանը կթողարկի տարեկան 25 հազար տոննա փայլաթիթեղ: Ալեքսանդր Լիվշիցը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հարցին ի պատասխան հաստատեց, որ նախատեսվում է առաջիկայում ավելացնել «Արմենալ»-ի արտադրական հզորությունները. - «Մենք մտածում ենք այդ ուղղությամբ: 25 հազար տոննան շատ լուրջ ծավալ է, սակայն մտածելու ենք «Արմենալ»-ի հզորութունը տարեկան մինչեւ 40 հազար տոննայի հասցնելու մասին»: Հարցին, թե երբ տեսանելի կդառնան արդիականացման արդյունքները, «Արմենալ»-ի տնօրեն Գեորգի Ավետիքյանը պատասխանեց. - «Մենք արդեն տեսնում ենք: 80 միլիոնը դրած է, սարքավորումները դրած են, արտադրանքը կա, ժողովուրդը աշխատելու է, ռոճիկ ստանալու է, արտադրանք ստանալու ենք, վաճառելու ենք»: Ավետիքյանի խոսքերով, հնարավորություն է ընձեռվել արտադրել աշխարհում ամենամեծ պահանջարկ ունեցող գերբարակ` 6-9 միկրոն հաստությամբ փայլաթիթեղ: Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ նաեւ ծխախոտի հայրենական արտադրողներն այլեւս հարկադրված չեն լինելու այդ գերբարակ փայլաթիթեղը ձեռք բերել դրսի շուկաներից` ծախսելով խոշոր գումարներ:

Աղբյուր: http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...C3ED5EC6E4.asp

----------


## Arevagal

*ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԸ ԺԱՄԱՆԵՑ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ*


*Ի՞նչ է փոխվել տարածաշրջանում կովկասյան պատերազմից հետո*

Հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների մասին կարելի է երկար գրել, քանի որ դրանք հարյուրամյակների եւ նույնիսկ հազարամյակի պատմություն ունեն: Հայտնի է, որ հայերը առեւտրական կապեր ունեին դեռ Կիեւյան Ռուսիայի հետ: Ժամանակները եղել են տարբեր, սակայն երկկողմ սերտ տնտեսական, քաղաքական եւ մշակութային կապերը միշտ էլ բավականին բարձր մակարդակի վրա են եղել: Սակայն որպես գերիշխան պետություններ իրական հարաբերություններ հաստատվել են միայն ԽՍՀՄ-ի քայքայումից եւ Հայաստանի անկախությունից հետո: Այդ ժամանակաշրջանը կարելի է համարել բարդ, հատկապես 90-ականների առաջին տարիները, սակայն կարողացել ենք հաղթահարել այդ ամենը եւ այսօր երկկողմ հարաբերությունները իրավամբ կարելի է համարել ամենաբարձր մակարդակի երկու ժողովուրդների ու պետությունների հարաբերությունների պատմության ողջ ժամանակահատվածի համար: Անցած տարի լրացավ հայ-ռուսական ռազմավարական հարաբերությունների հաստատման բարեկամության երկկողմ պայմանագրի կնքման 10-ամյակը: Այնպես որ Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի երկօրյա պաշտոնական այցը Հայաստան կարելի էր համարել հերթական բարեկամական այց, եթե չլիներ օգոստոսյան հնգօրյա պատերազմը Հարավային Օսիայում, ինչը էականորեն փոխեց աշխարհաքաղաքական հավասարակշռությունը տարածաշրջանում: Կարճատեւ այդ պատերազմից հետո կարող ենք միանշանակ պնդել, որ Ռուսաստանի նախագահը ժամանում է աշխարհաքաղաքական նոր կարգավիճակում գտնվող տարածաշրջան: Հարավային Կովկասն այլեւս այն չէ, ինչ էր 2 ամիս առաջ, այսօր տարածաշրջանում նոր զարգացումներ են տեղի ունենում: Ռուսաստանը փորձում է վերականգնել իր նախկին ազդեցությունը, իսկ Արեւմուտքը, հատկապես ԱՄՆ-ը, պայքարում է դրա դեմ:

Բացի դրանից, Ռուսաստանի համար Հարավային Կովկասն արդեն 5 հանրապետություն է, հիշեցնեմ, որ պաշտոնական Մոսկվան ճանաչել է Աբխազիան եւ Հարավային Օսիան, հետեւաբար Ռուսաստանը տարածաշրջանը դիտում է այս զարգացումների համատեքստում: Այսինքն` նախագահ Մեդվեդեւի այցը Հայաստան ոչ միայն երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման եւ խորացման խնդիր է հետապնդում, այլեւ տարածաշրջանային պայքարում պաշտոնական Մոսկվայի դիրքերի ամրապնդման: Արդեն առիթ ունեցել ենք նշելու, որ կովկասյան վերջին պատերազմից հետո Վրաստանի թուլացումը որոշակիորեն նպաստել է Հայաստանի դիրքերի ամրապնդմանը, ինչն իր հերթին հանգեցրել է ԱՄՆ-ի եւ Ռուսաստանի միջեւ Հայաստանում սեփական ազդեցության համար ընթացող պայքարի սրմանը: Միայն վերջին 2 ամիսների ընթացքում Հայաստանում իրար հետեւից տեղի ունեցան ռազմական 2 խոշոր զորավարժություններ. առաջինը ՀԱՊԿ-ի շրջանակներում` «Ռուբեժ-2008», երկրորդը ՆԱՏՕ-ի հովանում ներքո` «Նիզակակիր-2008»: Նման ուշադրությունը Հայաստանի նկատմամբ բացատրվում է մեր երկրի աշխարհագրական դիրքով, Արեւմուտքի համար` որպես այլընտրանքային ճանապարհ կասպյան էներգակիրները արտահանելու, իսկ Ռուսաստանի համար` որպես ռազմավարական դաշնակից սեփական ազդեցության պահպանման համար: Հարավօսական պատերազմը ոչ միայն հզորացրեց Ռուսաստանի դիրքերը, այլեւ լրջորեն թուլացրեց նրա ազդեցությունը բուն Վրաստանի վրա, հետեւաբար հարկավոր է ազդեցության այդ թուլացումը փոխհատուցել Հայաստանում սեփական դիրքերի ընդլայնմամբ: Այս առումով Ռուսաստանը լուրջ քայլ է ձեռնարկում, մասնավորապես ազդեցության քաղաքական գործոնը ակտիվ կերպով փոխարինելով էլ ավելի հուսալիով` տնտեսականով: Հայ-ռուսական արտաքին առեւտրաշրջանառությունը վերջին տարիներին ընդլայնվում է` հասնելով մոտ 1 մլրդ դոլարի: Բացի դրանից, աճում է ռուսական կապիտալի ներկայությունը Հայաստանում: Ռուսական ընկերությունների ներդրումների ծավալը մեր երկրում աճում է մեծ արագությամբ, ինչն իր հերթին հանգեցնում է հայ-ռուսական տնտեսական երկկողմ հարաբերությունների խորացման ու տնտեսական կապերի զարգացման: Հայաստանի համար Ռուսաստանը կարեւոր է ոչ միայն տնտեսական հարաբերությունների զարգացման, այլեւ անվտանգության տեսանկյունից: Շրջապատված թշնամաբար տրամադրված Թուրքիայով եւ Ադրբեջանով, ռուսական ռազմաբազայի առկայությունը Հայաստանում լուրջ «դերակատարություն է ստանձնել» մեր երկրի անվտանգության համակարգի բարձրացման գործում:

Ինչեւէ, հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացման համար այս այցը անշուշտ լուրջ խթան կլինի: Այնպես որ, կարելի է միայն ողջունել նախագահ Մեդվեդեւի այցը, հուսալով, որ այն կնախանշի երկկողմ ռազմավարական հարաբերությունների էլ ավելի խորացում:

Աղբյուր: http://www.azg.am/AM/2008102101

----------


## dvgray

> Ռուս-Հայկական դաշինք ունենալը հիմնական է, էական է, անխուսափելի է և խիստօրեն - անհրաժեշտ: Չգիտեմ եթե Ռուսը Հային այսպես ասաց «սիրում» է թե ոչ բայց *մի բան շատ լաւ գիտեմ - այդ օրը որ Ռուսաստանը ԿովԿասից դուրս քաշվի հաջորդ օրը Հայաստանը որպես պետություն չիլինելու*:
> …
> Ին՞չ եք կարծում:


Սկզբի համար չես ասի՞,  թե որտեղից դա գիտես:  կամ այլ կերպ ասած որոնք են քո ասածի փաստարկները և այն տեսական դաշտը, որտեղ կատարվել է այսպիսի արդյունքի ստացումը

----------


## Arevagal

*«Գազպրոմնեֆտ»-ի ներկայացուցիչը հաստատում է Հայաստանում նավթավերամշակման գործարան կառուցելու մտադրությունը*


«Գազպրոմնեֆտ» ընկերության մամլո քարտուղար Նատալյա Վյալկինան «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ հարցազրույցում հաստատեց ռուսաստանյան աղբյուրների տարածած լուրը, թե ընկերությունը քննարկում է Հայաստանում նավթավերամշակման հսկա գործարանի կառուցման հնարավորությունը: Վլայկինան չնշեց, թե երբ կարող են ընդունվել կոնկրետ որոշումներ: Նա հստակ պատասխան չտվեց նաեւ հարցին, թե ո՞ւմ նախաձեռնությունն է սա` ասելով, թե «իրականում նախագիծը հետաքրքիր է երկու կողմերի համար էլ»: Գործարանը նախատեսված է կառուցել Իրանին սահմանակից Մեղրիում, եւ այն կառուցելու համար, փորձագետների կարծիքով, անհրաժեշտ է մոտ 1 մլրդ 700 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար: Իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պետք է կառուցվի նաեւ մի ամբողջ տրասպորտային եւ խողովակաշարային համակարգ, նշված գումարին պետք է ավելացնել եւս 1 մլրդ դոլար: Ռուսաստանյան աղբյուրները նշում են, որ այս առաջարկը Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը Մոսկվա կատարած մասնավոր այցի ժամանակ քննարկել է «Գազպրոմնեֆտ» ընկերության ղեկավարության եւ Ռուսաստանի արդյունաբերության ու էներգետիկայի նախարար Վիկտոր Խրիստենկոյի հետ: Նախարարությունում, սակայն, այդ բանակցությունները չեն մեկնաբանում: Հունվարի 17-ին Քոչարյանի հետ ունեցած իր հանդիպումը հաստատում է նաեւ «Ռուսաստանի երկաթգծեր» ընկերության ղեկավար Վլադիմիր Յակունինը: Ռուսաստանցի փորձագետները համարում են, որ տնտեսապես այս նախագիծը այնքան էլ ձեռնտու չէ ռուսաստանյան ընկերության համար, քանի որ սովորաբար նավթավերամշակման գործարանները կառուցվում են ծովային նավահանգիստների կամ նավթամուղների մոտ, իսկ Հայաստանում չկա ոչ առաջինը, ոչ էլ երկրորդը։ Նախատեսվում է, որ գործարանը բավականին հզոր է լինելու եւ տարեկան մշակելու է մոտ 7 միլիոն տոննա նավթ. այսինքն, գործարանի արտադրած նավթամթերքը պետք է վաճառվի Հայաստանից դուրս: Այս պահի տվյալներով, իրանական նավթը պետք է վերամշակվի հայաստանյան գործարանում եւ նորից վաճառվի Իրանին: Չնայած փորձագետների մեկնաբանություններին, ակնհայտ է, որ այս նախագիծը հետաքրքրում է ռուսաստանյան կողմին. երկու օր առաջ Սոչիում Քոչարյանի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Պուտինը հայտարարել է, որ ռուս-հայկական տնտեսական համագործակցության առաջնահերթ ուղղությունը շարունակում է մնալ էներգետիկան: Փորձագետներից շատերը համարում են, որ սա քաղաքական նախագիծ է: Սակայն, որոշ փորձագետներ, օրինակ` «Տրոյկա դիալոգ» ընկերությունը ներկայացնող Օլեգ Մաքսիմովը, այլ կարծիքի են: «Այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհում կա նավթավերամշակող գործարանների պակաս: Դրանք միշտ շատ եկամտաբեր են լինում, եւ դեռ վաղ է ասել, որ նման գործարանի կառուցումը Հայաստանում քաղաքական նախագիծ է», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին ասաց Մաքսիմովը: 

Աղբյուր: http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...F2DC47B18D.asp

----------


## Սահակ

> Լավ թե վատ Հայի միակ հույսը այսօրվա և գալիք միջազգային քաղաքականության մեջ Ռուսն է:
> 
> Ին՞չ եք կարծում:


Հայաստանի միակ հույսը ռուսը չի, Հայաստանի միակ հույսը Հայ ժողովուրդն է։

Ռուսաստանը և բոլոր մնացած Հայաստանին աջակցող երկրները ուղղակի գործիքներ են Հայերի ձեռքում։

----------


## Սահակ

Հոկտեմբերի 19-ին Նյու Յորք Թայմսը հոդված է տպագրել «Ռուսաստանը փորձում է արդիականացնել իր բանակը» վերնագրով, որը կարող եք անգլերեն կարդալ այստեղ։ Այստեղ բերեմ մի քանի հայերեն թարգմանված մեջբերումներ այդ հոդվածից՝
----------------
ԱՄՆ-ի պաշտպանության նախարար Ռոբերտ Գեյտսը և ադմիրալ Մայք Մուլլենը ասել են որ «Ռուսաստանի բանակը ընկել է երրորդ կլասսի երկրի ստանդարտների, անտեսումների և բյուջեի կրճատումների պատճառով Ելցինի ժամանակ։ Նոր Կրեմլինը աշխատում է ստեղծել մի բանակ որը իսկապես ի վիճակի կլինի պաշտպանել իրենց երկրի շահերը։
------
Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի հայտարարուրությնը այն մասին որ նա արդիականացնելու է Ռուսաստանի բանակը հիմնականում նախատեսված է ներքին քաղաքական սպառման համար։
---------------
Մեդվեդևը հայտարարել է որ մյուս տարի Ռուսական ռազմական բյուջեն կհասնի 50 միլլարդ ԱՄՆ դոլարի, ամենաբարձր ցուցանիշը, Սովետի քանդվելուց հետո։ Բայց չնչին համեմատած ԱՄՆ-ի ռազմական ծախսերին։
---------------
Մեդվեդևը հայտարարել է որ իրենց բանակը լինելու է «մշտական մարտական պատրաստականության մեջ»։ Ամերիկյան եքսպերտները տպավորված չէին՝

«Ռուսաստանը սիրում է անել բավական գռանդիոզ հայտարարություններ իրենց բանակի մասին», ասել է Պաշտպանության Դեպարտամենտի պաշտոնյան։ «Այդ բոլոր ծրագրերը երկար ժամանակ արդեն պլանավորվել են։ Դրանք նոր բաներ չեն»։
---------------------------
Սակայն մասնագետները ընդունում են որ ռուսական բանակի վերականգնումը թույլ կտա Մոսկվային ուժեղացնել իր ճնշումը նախկին Սովետական հանրապետությունների վրա։
-------------
Եվգենի Ռումերը, Պետական Պաշտպանության Համալսարանից, ասել է որ այդ իրադարձությունները ոչ թե Ռուսական բանակի վերականգման մասին են խոսում, այլ ուղղակի Ռուսների ցանկությունը ցուցաբերել իրենց համեմատաբար փոքր ուժը գլոբալ մաշտաբով։ Եվ ցույց տալ որ իրենք դեռ կարևոր են։
------------------------
Էքսպերտները ասում են, որ երբ Պուտինը դարձավ նախագահ 2000 թվականին, իր կատարծ աուդիտները ցույց տվեցին որ ռազմական բյուջեի 40%-ը գողացվում էր կամ վատնվում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Ռուս-Հայկական դաշինք ունենալը հիմնական է, էական է, անխուսափելի է և խիստօրեն - անհրաժեշտ: …
> Ին՞չ եք կարծում:


Դե եթե խիստորեն, էտ նըշանակումա տհընց ա պըտք։ Մունք կարծըլու իրավունք չունընք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ին՞չ եք կարծում:


Կարծում եմ, որ պետք է արագ հանրաքվե անցկացնել ու մտնել ՌԴ կազմի մեջ: Լավ կլինի, որ հանրաքվեին մասնակցեն նաև Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիները, ՌԴ ողջ տարածքով մեկ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Կարծում եմ, որ պետք է արագ հանրաքվե անցկացնել ու մտնել ՌԴ կազմի մեջ: Լավ կլինի, որ հանրաքվեին մասնակցեն նաև Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիները, ՌԴ ողջ տարածքով մեկ:


Մեկ բառով է հնարավոր որակել Հայ ազգը ստրուկ է Ռուս ազգի և պետության համր:
Ստորաքարշություն , ահամ մեր պետական մտածողության գլխավոր գիծը այդ թվում նաև «ընդիմախոսների»:
«Մահ իմացիալ մահ , մահ չիմացիալ անմահություն»:
1828 թվականից ստրկության մեջ ենք , բոլորի դեմ պայքարել ենք մեր ազատության համրար ,ըմբոստացել ենք Ամերիկայի առաջ:Ռուսի առաջ ծնկաչոք ենք:
Այդ ամենը միֆ է խաբբկանք,մեզ ոչնչացնող ձեռքը «ուռուսի ձեռքն է» ես արհամարում եմ այդ ձեռքը:
Տարածաշրջանում երկու պետություն կա, որ չի կարող  ոչնչանալ դա Վրաստանն է և Հայաստանը :Հարցեր չտաք չեմ պատասխանելու,բայց փառք և պատիվ Վրացիներին,
նրաց կամիքին :
Ռուսաստանը մի երկիր է,  որը իր պատմությամբ և գործերով ապացուցել է որ Հայ պետության շահը իր քաղաքականության մեջ տեղ չունի:
Մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ տնտեսական են քան քաղաքական , երեխաների պես ուրախանում են որ շրջանառությունը կազմում է ինչ որ մի մեծ գումար:
Տո այ ողորմելիներ, Թուրքիայի փակ սահմանի պարագայում տարեկան 500 միլլիոն դոլարի ապրանքաշրջանառություն կա, սա փակ սահմանի դեպքու երբ բոլոր հարաբերությունները զրոյական են:
Ռուսաստանի դեպքում մնում է ազգովի ստրիպտիզ կատարենք  .............
Լավե լինել կույր աչոք քան մտոք
3 միլլիոն հայ է ապրում Ռուսատանում, քանի հայկական դպրոց կա,
Մինչև այժմ ազգային փոքրամասնության կարգավիճակ չկա ,նույնիսկ Գերմանիայում որ ապրում է մոտ 40000 հայ, հայը ազգային փոքրամասնության կարգավիճակ ունի:
Սերո Խանզադյանը տվել է նրանց բնութագիրը «սպիտակ թորքեր» գրում եմ այնպես ինչպես արտասանում էր վարպետը:
Բայց դե ռուսի աղջիկները :Smile:  սիռուն են  :Smile:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Մեկ բառով է հնարավոր որակել Հայ ազգը ստրուկ է Ռուս ազգի և պետության համր:
> Ստորաքարշություն , ահամ մեր պետական մտածողության գլխավոր գիծը այդ թվում նաև «ընդիմախոսների»:
> «Մահ իմացիալ մահ , մահ չիմացիալ անմահություն»:
> 1828 թվականից ստրկության մեջ ենք , բոլորի դեմ պայքարել ենք մեր ազատության համրար ,ըմբոստացել ենք Ամերիկայի առաջ:Ռուսի առաջ ծնկաչոք ենք:
> Այդ ամենը միֆ է խաբբկանք,մեզ ոչնչացնող ձեռքը «ուռուսի ձեռքն է» ես արհամարում եմ այդ ձեռքը:
> Տարածաշրջանում երկու պետություն կա, որ չի կարող  ոչնչանալ դա Վրաստանն է և Հայաստանը :Հարցեր չտաք չեմ պատասխանելու,բայց փառք և պատիվ Վրացիներին,
> նրաց կամիքին :
> Ռուսաստանը մի երկիր է,  որը իր պատմությամբ և գործերով ապացուցել է որ Հայ պետության շահը իր քաղաքականության մեջ տեղ չունի:
> Մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ տնտեսական են քան քաղաքական , երեխաների պես ուրախանում են որ շրջանառությունը կազմում է ինչ որ մի մեծ գումար:
> ...




ընդհանրապես ոչ մի երկրի վրա հույս չպետքա դնել
մեզ ռուսը երբեք չի ստիպել գնալ դառնալ իրենց ստրուկը էս ամենի համար 1 մեղավորը մեր պետություննա որ աջ ու ձախ ծախում են մենակ, եթե դու հայաստանում աշխատանք չունես սովից մեռնում ես կամ նույն գործի համար Հայաստանում չես կարողանում ընտանիքդ պահել Ռուսաստանում տասնապատիկ անգամ շատ ես ստանում ու էտ երկիրը քեզ առանց  վիզա գնալու հնարավորությունա տալիս  լեզունել գիտես, հանուն ինչի մնաս մեր կառավարության ստրուկը՞ որ աչքիդ դիմաց ամեն ինչ զավթում են  :Angry2:  
ինչի համար ըմբոստանանք ռուսների դեմ՞ էտ ինչես ուզեցել անես որ խանգառելա քեզ Ռուսաստանը  :Think: 
կամ մի պահ պատկերացրու հայաստանին առանց Ռուսաստան  այ սենց վիճակա լինելու   :Sad: 
էս դրության մեջ մեզ ավելի շատա Ռուսաստանը պետք քան Ռուսներին Հայաստանը

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> ընդհանրապես ոչ մի երկրի վրա հույս չպետքա դնել
> մեզ ռուսը երբեք չի ստիպել գնալ դառնալ իրենց ստրուկը էս ամենի համար 1 մեղավորը մեր պետություննա որ աջ ու ձախ ծախում են մենակ, եթե դու հայաստանում աշխատանք չունես սովից մեռնում ես կամ նույն գործի համար Հայաստանում չես կարողանում ընտանիքդ պահել Ռուսաստանում տասնապատիկ անգամ շատ ես ստանում ու էտ երկիրը քեզ առանց  վիզա գնալու հնարավորությունա տալիս  լեզունել գիտես, հանուն ինչի մնաս մեր կառավարության ստրուկը՞ որ աչքիդ դիմաց ամեն ինչ զավթում են  
> ինչի համար ըմբոստանանք ռուսների դեմ՞ էտ ինչես ուզեցել անես որ խանգառելա քեզ Ռուսաստանը 
> կամ մի պահ պատկերացրու հայաստանին առանց Ռուսաստան  այ սենց վիճակա լինելու  
> էս դրության մեջ մեզ ավելի շատա Ռուսաստանը պետք քան Ռուսներին Հայաստանը


Փառք ու պատիվ Վրացիներին որ թքած ունեն և վիզաների և լեզվի և ստորաքարշության վրա:
Ինչպես կասեին հույները «կամ վահանի վրա կամ վահանով»

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Փառք ու պատիվ Վրացիներին որ թքած ունեն և վիզաների և լեզվի և ստորաքարշության վրա:
> Ինչպես կասեին հույները «կամ վահանի վրա կամ վահանով»


փոխարենը վրացիներն էլ ամերիկապաշտությամբ են զբաղված  :Smile:  ու Ռուսաստանի տեղը առանց վիզա  ԱՄՆ են գնում... արդյունքում   հայերի ու վրացիների կարգավիճակը այս հարցում գրեթե նույննա

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> փոխարենը վրացիներն էլ ամերիկապաշտությամբ են զբաղված  ու Ռուսաստանի տեղը առանց վիզա  ԱՄՆ են գնում... արդյունքում   հայերի ու վրացիների կարգավիճակը այս հարցում գրեթե նույննա


Վրացիները իրենց գլխագինը վճարեցին պրծան , նրանք առաջ անցան և նորից Թիֆլիզը հավակնում է դարնալ  տարածաշրջանի վարչական կենտրոնը,Բաքուն տնտեսական:
Իսկ Երևանը ..........ամաչում եմ ասել, այն ինչ նրան ասում էին 1910 թվականին:
Վրացինը հարցը լուծեցին պրծան իսկ ռուսները կատարեցին իրենց պատմական հայտարարությունը «Ռուս և Վրաց ժողովուրները (համայրա թե) եղբայրներ են իսկ Սահակաշվիլու ռեժիմը ժամանակավոր է»:
Փառք ու պատիվ Վրացիներին :Cool:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

տարածքները վերցրեցին ու ասեցին եղբայրներ ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Arevagal

*Պաշտոնական այցով Հայաստանում է Ռուսաստանի նախագահը*


Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրավերով, երկուշաբթի երեկոյան երկօրյա պաշտոնական այցով Հայաստան է ժամանել Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը: Հայաստանի նախագահի մամլո գրասենյակի փոխանցմամբ` Երեւանի «Զվարթնոց» օդակայանում բարձրաստիճան հյուրին դիմավորել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Ռուսաստանի նախագահն ընդունել է Պատվո պահակախմբի պետի զեկույցը, հնչել են երկու երկրների պետական օրհներգերը: Հայաստանի եւ Ռուսաստանի ղեկավարները տողանցել են պատվո պահակախումբը: Այնուհետեւ նախագահական նստավայրում Հայաստանի ղեկավարի անունից Ռուսաստանի նախագահի պատվին տրվել է պաշտոնական ճաշ: Երեկ երեկոյան Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղեկցությամբ շրջայց է կատարել Երեւանի կոնյակի գործարանում` մասնավորապես, կանգ առնելով 1994 թվականի զինադադարի տարին խորհրդանշող «Խաղաղության տակառի» մոտ, որը կբացվի այն օրը, երբ վերջնականապես կկարգավորվի ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը: Ըստ ավանդույթի` Երեւանի կոնյակի գործարանը Ռուսաստանի նախագահին նվիրել է անվանական տակառ: Այցի շրջանակներում Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւն այսօր այցելել է Ծիծեռնակաբերդ, որտեղ ծաղկեպսակ է դրել Հայոց ցեղասպանության զոհերի հուշարձանին եւ ծառատունկ է կատարել Հիշատակի պուրակում: Այնուհետեւ նախագահներ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը մասնակցել են Երեւանում Ռուսաստանի հրապարակի բացման հանդիսավոր արարողությանը, որից հետո նախագահական նստավայրում կայացել է նրանց առանձնազրույցը: Երկու պետությունների ղեկավարները քննարկել են հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները, անդրադարձել ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի կարգավորման գործընթացին, տարածաշրջանում տեղի ունեցած վերջին իրադարձություններին ու զարգացումներին: Նրանք խոսել են նաեւ միջազգային հրատապ թեմաների մասին: Նախագահների առանձնազրույցից հետո տեղի են ունեցել ընդլայնված կազմով բանակցություններ` հայ-ռուսական տնտեսական համագործակցության վերաբերյալ, որոնց հետեւել է համատեղ փաստաթղթերի ստորագրման արարողությունը: Երկու երկրների արտգործնախարարությունների միջեւ ստորագրվել է 2009-2010 թվականների միջգերատեսչական խորհրդակցությունների ծրագիրը, Հայաստանի կառավարության եւ Ռուսաստանի Սվերդլովսկի մարզի կառավարության միջեւ` առեւտրատնտեսական, գիտատեխնիկական եւ մշակութային ոլորտներում համագործակցության մասին, Արմավիրի մարզպետարանի եւ Յարոսլավի մարզի կառավարության միջեւ` առեւտրատնտեսական, գիտատեխնիկական եւ մշակութային ոլորտներում համագործացության մասին համաձայնագրերը: Հայաստանի եւ Ռուսաստանի նախագահները այսօր նաեւ գործարկել են լայնաշերտ ինտերնետ հասանելիության «WiMax» անլար ցանցը, որը Հայաստանում ներդնում է է «ԿՈՄՍԹԱՐ-ՄՀՀ» (Միավորված ՀեռաՀամակարգեր) ընկերությունը` Ռուսաստանի եւ ԱՊՀ-ի երկրների հեռահաղորդակցության ամբողջական ծառայություններ մատուցող խոշորագույն օպերատորը: Սա Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության նախագահի պաշտոնում Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի առաջին այցն է Հայաստան, թեեւ երկու երկրների նախագահները այս տարի արդեն չորս անգամ հանդիպել էին` մարտի 24-ին եւ հուլիսի 24-ին` Մոսկվայում, հունիսի 6-ին` Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում, եւ սեպտեմբերի 2-ին` ռուս - վրացական ռազմական հակամարտության ավարտից հետո մի քանի շաբաթ անց, Սոչիում:

Աղբյուր: http://armenialiberty.org/armeniarep...CAC9414CC9.ASP

*Նոր «Ռուսաստան» Հայաստանում. նախագահ Մեդվեդևն իր այցի ընթացքում շեշտում է բարեկամական հարաբերությունները դաշնակցի հետ*


Երեքշաբթի Հայաստան կատարած իր առաջին պաշտոնական այցի երկրորդ օրը Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Մեդվեդևը կարևորեց հարաբերությունների խորացումը իր կովկասյան դաշնակցի հետ:  Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ բանակցությունները սկսելուց առաջ Մեդվեդևը Սարգսյանի հետ մասնակցեց Երևանի կենտրոնում Ռուսաստանի հրապարակի բացման արարողությանը, որին ներկա էին հազարավոր երևանցիներ: (Հրապարակը գտնվում է քաղաքապետարանի, Մոսկվայի տան և Մյասնիկյանի արձանի միջև, որտեղ եղան մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի հետընտրական խժդժությունները) Իր ելույթում Մեդվեդևը բարձր գնահատեց հարաբերությունները երկու երկրների միջև` նշելով, որ անվանակոչությունը հաստատում է եղբայրական զգացմունքների անկեղծությունը նրանց միջև: Նախագահ Սարգսյանն իր բացման խոսքում հիշեց, որ հրապարակի մոտակայքում է եղել Երևանի բերդը, որի վրա 1827 թ. նոյեմբերի 1-ին առաջին անգամ ծածանվել է Ռուսաստանի դրոշը: Դա նաև մի տեղ է, որտեղ առաջին անգամ բեմադրվել է Ալեքսանդր Գրիբոյեդովի «Խելքից պատուհասը» հանրահայտ պիեսը` հեղինակի ներկայությամբ։ Երկու նախագահներն էլ հրապարակը ներկայացրին որպես երկու ժողովուրդների բարեկամության խորհրդանիշ։ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանի գլխավոր դաշնակիցն է, որին կովկասյան հանրապետությունն ապավինում է իր անվտանգության և էներգակիրների հարցրում: Ռուսաստանը, որտեղ մեծ հայկական համայնք կա, նաև Հայաստանի գլխավոր առևտրային գործընկերն է: Առևտրի ծավալները երկու երկրների միջև 2007-ին հասել են 800 միլիոն դոլարի, իսկ 2008-ի առաջին ութ ամիսների ընթացքում, անցյալ տարվա համեմատ, աճել են 13 տոկոսով: 1991 թվականից Ռուսաստանի ներդրումները Հայաստանում կազմել են մոտ 1,6 միլիարդ դոլար, որից 428 միլիոնը` 2008-ի առաջին կեսին: Ռուսաստանի առաջատար ընկերությունները էներգակիրների, հեռահաղորդակցման, տրանսպորտի և այլ ոլորտներում զգալի մասնակցություն ունենա հայկական շուկայում: Ռուսաստանը նաև Եվրոպայի անվտանգության և համագործակցության կազմակերպության (ԵԱՀԿ) Մինսկի խմբի երեք համանախագահներից մեկն է (ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ֆրանսիայի հետ): ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խումբը փորձում է ապահովել ղարաբաղյան ձգձգված հակամարտության խաղաղ կարգավորումը: Մեդվեդևի այցը տեղի ունեցավ ԱՄՆ-ի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներից մեկի Երևան կատարած այցից ընդամենը մի քանի օր անց: ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի օգնական Դենիել Ֆրիդի այցը Երևան տարածաշրջանում աշխարհաքաղաքական հավասարակշռության փոփոխման ֆոնի վրա շատերի կողմից դիտվեց որպես հայ-ամերիկյան համագործակցության խորացման նշան: Սակայն երեքշաբթի ելույթ ունենալով մամուլի ասուլիսում` երկու նախագահներն էլ նշեցին, որ հարաբերությունները երկու երկրների միջև զարգանում են կայուն կերպով փաստորեն բոլոր ոլորտներում, ներառյալ` արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, անվտանգությունը, մշակույթը և տնտեսությունը: Մեդվեդևն ասաց, որ Ռուսաստանը պատրաստ է ավելի սերտ հարաբերություններ ունենալ Հայաստանի հետ Հավաքական անվտանգության պայմանագրի կազմակերպության շրջանակներում (նախկին խորհրդային յոթ հանրապետությունների պաշտպանական կազմակերպություն, որը ղեկավարում է Ռուսաստանը)։  «Մենք խոսեցինք Հարավային Օսիայի նկատմամբ Վրաստանի ագրեսիայից հետո Անդրկովկասի իրավիճակի մասին: Մեր երկրները հետևողականորեն հանդես են գալիս հանուն խաղաղության և կայունության ամրապնդման»,- ասաց Մեդվեդևը։  Անդրադառնալով ղարաբաղյան խնդրին` Ռուսաստանի ղեկավարն ասաց, որ օգոստոսյան իրադարձությունները [Վրաստանում] ցույց տվեցին, որ յուրաքանչյուր բարդ խնդիր պետք լուծվի միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերի և բանակցությունների հիման վրա:

Աղբյուր: http://www.armenianow.com/?action=vi...D=1205&lng=arm

*Երեւանում բացվեց Ռուսաստանի հրապարակը*


Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի եւ Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասնակցությամբ այսօր Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի հարեւանությամբ բացվեց Ռուսաստանի հրապարակը: Հանդիսավոր արարողության ժամանակ իր ելույթում Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը նշեց, որ անկեղծորեն ուրախ է եւս մեկ անգամ լինել Հայաստանում եւ բացել Ռուսաստանի հրապարակը: Ըստ նրա, այս իրադարձությունը հաստատում է Ռուսաստանի եւ Հայաստանի եղբայրական զգացմունքների անկեղծությունը եւ խոսում երկու երկրների հարաբերությունների խորության մասին: «Մենք այժմ գտնվում ենք մի հրապարակում, որն անվանվել է ի պատիվ մեր երկրի: Երախտիքի մեծ զգացումով մենք սա ընդունում ենք իբրեւ հարգանքի նշան ժողովրդավարական Ռուսաստանի եւ նրա ժողովրդի հանդեպ», - ասաց Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը` նշելով, որ նույնպիսի լիակատար վստահություն հայ ժողովրդի հանդեպ ունեն Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիները: «Մեզ համար թանկ են այս անկեղծ բարեկամական հարաբերությունները, եւ մենք ամեն ինչ անելու ենք, որպեսզի մեր ռազմավարական գործընկերությունը ամրապնդվի եւ զարգանա», - ասաց Ռուսաստանի նախագահը` հավելելով. - «Հայաստանի եւ Ռուսաստանի միջեւ կապերի հետագա ամրապնդմանը նպաստում է նաեւ բազմակողմանի համագործակցությունը, աշխարհում գոյություն ունեցող ամենատարբեր սպառնալիքների պատասխանների միասնական որոնումներում ակնհայտ առավելությունների ըմբռնումը»: «Վստահ եմ, որ միջազգային ասպարեզում համաձայնեցված գործողությունները թե Կովկասում եւ թե աշխարհում անվտանգության, մեր դիրքերի ամրապնդման լրջագույն գործոն են: Անկեղծորեն ասում եմ` մենք ուղղակիորեն շահագրգռված ենք, որպեսզի հայ ժողովուրդը ապրի ուժեղ, ծաղկող եւ կայուն պետությունում», - հայտարարեց Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը: Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իր հերթին, ընդգծեց, որ Երեւանի սրտում Ռուսաստանի հրապարակի բացումը հերթական անգամ հիշեցնում է երկու ժողովուրդներին միավորող խորը արմատների մասին: «Թող այս հրապարակը դառնա ոչ միայն սիրելի զբոսավայր երեւանցիների եւ մեր հյուրերի համար, այլեւ մեր բարեկամությանը նվիրվածության եւս մեկ խորհրդանիշ` ի բարօրություն մեր երկրների եւ ժողովուրդներ», - հայտարարեց Հայաստանի նախագահը:

Աղբյուր: http://armenialiberty.org/armeniarep...035FE3D3E7.ASP

*Այլ լուսանկարներ Ծիծեռնակաբերդի հուշահամալիրից:*

----------


## Վիշապ

ՕՐՀՆՎԻ ԷՆ ՍՀԱԹԸ…
Ռուսաստանի նախագահը ժամանեց Հայաստան, ինչ-որ բանակցություններ վարեց եւ բարեհաջող մեկնեց` թողնելով մեզ բազմաթիվ հարցեր:

Ովքեր կամ ինչ ուժեր են արդյոք Մոսկվայում հուշել ՌԴ նախագահ Մեդվեդեւին մասնակցել Ռուսաստանի անվան հրապարակի բացմանը, երբ այդ նույն հրապարակը մարտի 1-ից 2-ը դարձել էր Հայաստանի իշխանության հրահանգով հետապնդված բազմահազար մարդկանց վերջին ապաստանը, ինչն ավարտվեց բազմաթիվ անմեղ զոհերով:

Հայաստանի իշխանությունը փետրվարի վերջին ստացավ պաշտոնական Մոսկվայի համաձայնությունը` ուժ կիրառել սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, որի հետեւանքը եղավ մարտի 1-2-ը: Այս բոլորից հետո հրապարակը կոչվեց Ռուսաստանի հրապարակ:

ՀՀ տարակուսող քաղաքացի
ԱՐՄԱՆ ՍԻՄՈՆՅԱՆ

----------


## Վիշապ

ՇԻՐԱԿՈ ՇԱԳԱՅԵՏ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ

«Ռուսաստանի հրապարակի» բացման հանդիսավոր արարողության ժամանակ Սերժ Սարգսյանը խորհրդանշական է համարել այն փաստը, որ այն գտնվում է Երեւանի բերդի կողքին, որի վրա 1827-ին առաջին անգամ բարձրացվել է Ռուսաստանի դրոշը։

«ՉԻ» - Ի դեպ, Երեւանի բերդը ռուսները գրավել են, ընդ որում` գրավել են պարսիկներից։ Նպատակը, հասկանալի է, հայ ժողովրդի փրկությունը չի եղել, բայց սա էական չէ։ Էականը թերեւս այն է, որ այդ բերդի վրա ռուսական դրոշ է ծածանվել, եւ ոչ թե հայկական։ Եվ այսօր դա որպես «երկու ժողովուրդների դարավոր բարեկամության խորհրդանիշ» ներկայացնելը, մեղմ ասած, փոքր-ինչ անհասկանալի է։ Բայց նման մանրուքներըը հազիվ թե հետաքրքրեն մեր իշխանություններին։ Նրանց ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում էր, որ ամեն ինչ հիշեցնի «հին, խորհրդային ժամանակները», դրա համար էլ հրապարակը լցված էր դպրոցականներով, որոնք երկու երկրների դրոշակներն էին թափահարում։ Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ժամանակին Բաքվում էին դիմավորում Բրեժնեւին։

----------


## Artgeo

Ճի՞շտ ա, որ համաձայնության են եկել Իջևանի մոտակայքում միջև 2010 թվականը թշնամական բազա կառուցել:

----------


## Վիշապ

ԴԵՂԻՆ ՔԱՐՏ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻՆ
…
Վրաստանում 5-օրյա պատերազմը լուրջ ձեւափոխումների ենթարկեց ողջ Հարավային Կովկասի շուրջ աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակը, այդ թվում նաեւ Հայաստանի շուրջ, որտեղ կատարյալ խառնաշփոթ է տիրում: Այսպես, սեպտեմբերի 2-ին Սոչիում կայացավ Սերժ Սարգսյանի եւ Դմ. Մեդվեդեւի հանդիպումը, որի ժամանակ՝ դատելով ռուսական եւ հայկական ԶԼՄ-ներում հայտնված տեղեկություններից, խոսք է գնացել հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացման մասին, որի շրջանակներում բարձրացվել է Հայաստանի կողմից Հարավային Օսիայի եւ Աբխազիայի անկախության ճանաչման հարցը: Հանդիպման արդյունքների մասին պաշտոնական տեղեկություններ չկան, բայց դատելով հետագա իրադարձություններից, Ռուսաստանի համար դրանք սփոփիչ չէին: Հայաստանը ոչ միայն չճանաչեց, այլ նաեւ միակ ԱՊՀ երկիրն էր, որը բացահայտ հրաժարվեց ճանաչել դրանք: Ավելին, սեպտեմբերին Սարգսյանը մեկնեց Թբիլիսի, որտեղ իր աջակցությունն հայտնեց Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությանը, ինչի համար ամենաջերմ երախտագիտության արժանացավ Սահակաշվիլու կողմից: Նույն օրը Երեւանում մեկնարկեցին ՆԱՏՕ-ի երկշաբաթյա զորավարժությունները, եւ երեւի հենց դա էր դարձել ՀԱՊԿ գլխավոր քարտուղար Նիկոլայ Բորդյուժայի Երեւան այցելելու պատճառը: Ընդհանրապես, իրադարձությունները սկսեցին հապճեպ «ճոպանի ձգում» հիշեցնել: Ով ասես որ Երեւանում չեղավ հոկտեմբերի վերջին 3 շաբաթվա ընթացքում. եւ ՌԴ ՊՆ ղեկավար Անատոլի Սերդյուկովը, եւ ՌԴ արտգործնախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովը, եւ ՌԴ տրանսպորտի նախարար Լեւիտինը, եւ վերջում անձամբ ՌԴ նախագահ Դմ. Մեդվեդեւը: Այդ այցելությունների միջեւ «սողանցքները» լրացրեցին ԱՄՆ փոխպետքարտուղար Դենիել Ֆրիդը եւ ՆԱՏՕ-ի հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ Ռոբերտ Սիմոնսը: Ի վերջո, ի՞նչ է կատարվում Հայաստանում: Ի՞նչը կարող էր մրցակցող գերտերությունների մոտ նման բուռն եւ միաժամանակյա հետաքրքրություն առաջացնել:
Այն, որ ռուս-վրացական պատերազմից հետո գերտերությունները հստակեցնելու էին իրենց դիրքորոշումները Հարավային Կովկասում՝ ակնհայտ էր: Բայց ինչո՞ւ ուշադրության կենտրոնում հայտնվեց հենց Հայաստանը, որի ավանդաբար ռուսամետ արտաքին քաղաքականության գիծը, չնայած հռչակված կոմպլիմենտարիզմին, ոչ մեկի մեջ կասկած չէր հարուցում: Ռուսական քաղաքական էլիտայի նման աննախադեպ ակտիվությունը, զուգահեռված ԱՄՆ-ի եւ ՆԱՏՕ-ի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների այցերի հետ, դժվար թե բացատրվի ընթացիկ աշխատանքային շահերով: Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ Ռուսաստանը ինչ-որ բանից անհանգստացած է, շտապ քայլեր է ձեռնարկում, իսկ Արեւմուտքը, այդ ընթացքում, վերահսկում է իրավիճակը: Արդյո՞ք Հայաստանը չեղավ այն «թույլ օղակը», որի պատճառով ռուսական շահերը Հարավային Կովկասում կարող են ջուրն ընկնել:

Պետք է նկատել, որ նման ենթադրությունն անհիմն չէ: Հայաստանի նոր ղեկավարության գործողությունները սկսեցին տարակուսանք եւ կասկածներ հարուցել առաջին իսկ օրերից: Առաջինը ուշադրություն գրավեց նորանշանակ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից ՌԴ նախագահ Վլ. Պուտինին հայտնած «խորը երախտագիտությունը՝ Ռուսաստանի կողմից նախընտրական եւ հետընտրական իրավիճակում աննախադեպ աջակցության համար»: Այն, որ նման հարցում այլ երկրին երախտագիտություն հայտնելը էթիկայի խախտում է` դա դեռ ոչինչ: Իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ բուն ընտրությունները, մեղմ ասած, չարժանացան Հայաստանի ժողովրդի վստահությանը, իսկ դրան էլ հետեւեցին մարտի 1-ի ողբերգական դեպքերը, ապա նման «երախտագիտությունը»՝ կախված Ռուսաստանի իրական դերից, կարելի է զրպարտանք համարել: Չհասկանալ դա Սարգսյանը չէր կարող: Նրա հետագա արտաքին քաղաքական քայլերի բնույթը միայն հաստատեցին այն կասկածները, որ մարտին Ռուսաստանից տարանջատվելու առաջին քայլն արվեց:
Դա աննկատ չմնաց նաեւ Հայաստանում: Ընդդիմության առաջնորդ, ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հոկտեմբերի 17-ի հանրահավաքի իր ելույթում նշեց, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը պատրաստ է վերանայել Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության ողջ կոնցեպցիան, եւ, փոխանակ հավասարակշռություն պահպանի Ռուսաստանի եւ Արեւմուտքի միջեւ, հետզհետե թեքվում է վերջինիս կողմը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարեց, որ պատճառը լեգիտիմություն ձեռք բերելու եւ իշխանությունը պահելու՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ցանկությունն է: Եվ քանի որ ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահը՝ ի տարբերություն Ռուսաստանի, այդպես էլ չի շնորհավորել նրան, իսկ ԵԽԽՎ-ն էլ շարունակում է սպառնալ պատժամիջոցներով, ապա նա պատրաստ է ցանկացած զիջման, միայն թե ստանա Արեւմուտքի բարեհաճությունը:

Այս ամենի համատեքստում տրամաբանական են հնչում Հայաստանի իրավիճակի հետ կապված եզրակացություններն ու վերլուծությունները, որոնք ներկայացրել է Մոսկվայի «Հայ Ազգային Միաբանություն» ակումբի ղեկավար Սմբատ Կարախանյանը: Դրանցում նշվում է, որ վերջին ժամանակներս Ռուսաստանին տարածաշրջանից դուրս մղելու միտումները վերստին ուժեղացել են: Այդ նպատակով ամերիկյան ստրատեգները սկսել են բաց եւ ակտիվորեն օգտագործել Հայաստանի իշխանությանը, որն ունի աննախադեպ ցածր լեգիտիմություն:
Ըստ Կարախանյանի, Հայաստանում ընթացիկ բոլոր որոշումները գործնականում ընդունվում են` ելնելով երկու գործոնից. ղեկավարության անձնական շահերը եւ գերիշխող այսրոպեական արտաքին գործոնները: Երկրում ստեղծված իրավիճակը Կարախանյանը բնութագրել է որպես լռություն փոթորկից առաջ, որը բախտորոշ կլինի երկրի համար: Մոտակա 2-3 ամիսներին վերջնականապես ակնհայտ կդառնա, որ հայկական իշխանությունը սպառել է իրեն, եւ նրա իշխանություն լինելը ուղղակի սպառնում է ինչպես հայկական պետականությանը, այնպես էլ ողջ տարածաշրջանի կայունությանը:

Նա պնդում է, որ այսօր արդեն ակնհայտ է դարձել հայ իշխանությունների սնանկությունը ոչ միայն ներքին քաղաքականությունում, այլ նաեւ տարածաշրջանի առանցքային՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցում: Կարախանյանը Հայաստանի ղեկավարության եւ անհեռատես կեղծ-հայրենասերների կոպտագույն սխալն է համարում այն, որ նրանք վերջին ժամանակներս հրաժարվել են ԼՂՀ-ի միջազգային ճանաչման գաղափարից, եւ այդ ուղղությամբ ոչ մի իրական քայլ չեն ձեռնարկել: Բնական է, որ պետական եւ ազգային շահերի առեւտուրը, ինչպես նաեւ սեփական շահերից բխող քարոզչությունը չէին կարող թաքցնել այն սնանկությունը, որին նրանք հասել են ինչպես ներքին, այնպես էլ արտաքին քաղաքականությունում: Հայաստանի ղեկավարներն ինչքան էլ երկրով մեկ պտտվեն, լացեն եւ ինչ ասես առաջարկեն, իրավիճակի էությունը դրանից չի փոխվի:
Հետաքրքիր է, որ մյուս կողմից էլ տարածաշրջանում բոլոր խոշոր խաղացողները գործնականում զգում են Հայաստանի ղեկավարության անպատասխանատու դիրքորոշումն ու ապաշնորհ խաղը, որը ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունի լուրջ պետական մոտեցման հետ, նշում է Կարախանյանը: Վերջինիս կարծիքով, իշխանությունները ընտրության առջեւ են կանգնել. կամ պատմության մեջ մտնել որպես տարածքներ հանձնածներ, կամ էլ ներողություն խնդրել իրենց հովանավոր-տերերից, հրաժարական տալ եւ ցանկության դեպքում ձեւավորել սեփական դաշինքը՝ հետագա ընտրությունների մասնակցելու համար:
Կարախանյանը նշում է, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունների վարած ապաշնորհ քաղաքականությունը բերել է նրան, որ արդեն ոչ թե հարցն այն է, որ ապագայում Ղարաբաղը կարելի է կորցնել, այլ նրա իրավական կորուստը մոտակա ժամանակներս: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ Կարախանյանը նշում է, որ Ռուսաստանի, ԱՄՆ-ի եւ ԵՄ-ի ղեկավար շրջաններում սկսել են գիտակցել, որ նման պայմաններում Հայաստանի ազգային, պատասխանատու ուժերը եւ երկրի բնակչության մեծամասնությունը չեն կիսում ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունների արկածախնդիր գործողությունները, եւ չեն ճանաչելու նրանց գաղտնի պայմանավորվածությունները: Այդքանից հետո Հայաստանի իշխանությունները փորձում են ռուսների մոտ (այդ թվում` ԶԼՄ-ների ակտիվ կիրառմամբ) պատրանք ստեղծել, թե իրենք չեն դավաճանում իրենց ռազմավարական գործընկերոջը:
Նա ընդգծել է, որ Մեդվեդեւի այցը Հայաստան ընթացել է ՆԱՏՕ-ի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների այցին զուգահեռ: Նման բան քաղաքական պրակտիկայում երբեք չի եղել: Հոկտեմբերի 17-ին Երեւանում էր ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Դենիել Ֆրիդը, ով դրանից հետո ցուցադրաբար Հայաստանից Վրաստան մեքենայով գնաց: Ֆրիդից հետո Հայաստան ժամանեց ՆԱՏՕ-ի հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ Ռոբերտ Սիմոնսը: ՌԴ նախագահի այցի օրը՝ հոկտեմբերի 20-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանը հանդիպում անցկացրեց Ռոբերտ Սիմոնսի հետ: Սիմոնսը Սարգսյանին փոխանցեց ՆԱՏՕ-ի գլխավոր քարտուղար Յաապ դե Հուպ Սխեֆերի ողջույնները: Նա Հայաստան-ՆԱՏՕ համագործակցության ընթացքը գնահատել էր շատ հաջող եւ ընդգծել, որ դրանք զարգացնելու լավ նախադրյալներ կան: Այդ հանդիպմանը Սարգսյանը հայտարարեց, որ եվրոպական ուղղվածությունը շարունակում է մնալ Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության գերակայություններից մեկը, եւ ՆԱՏՕ-ի հետ համագործակցությունը դրա կարեւորագույն օղակներից մեկն է: Սարգսյանի խոսքերով, ՆԱՏՕ-ի հետ համագործակցությունը շարունակվելու է. Հայաստանն այն համարում է իր երկրի անվտանգության բաղկացուցիչ մասը: Նման համակարգային հայտարարությունները առաջին անգամ հնչեցին, ինչպես երեւում է, ոչ ոք դրան չէր սպասում: Մյուս կողմից, փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ Հայաստանի ղեկավարությունը սովոր է այսրոպեական եւ ըստ էության, անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անելուն՝ կախված զրուցակցից: Սակայն դա տապալված խաղ է: Եվ ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ հայ իշխանությունները համոզված են, որ նույն արտաքին ուժերը մոտ ժամանակներս Երեւանից չեն պահանջի արտաքին քաղաքականության ուղղվածության հստակեցում:
Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, հայկական «թույլ օղակի» հետ կապված իրավիճակը այնքան է բարդացել, որ դրանից գլուխ հանելը սովորական կոնսուլտացիաների ճանապարհով հնարավոր չէր, եւ դրանով էր պայմանավորված ռուսական նման պատկառելի պատվիրակության դեսանտը Երեւանում: Բանն այնտեղ էր հասել, որ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը Երեւանում հայտարարեց, որ «Միջազգային ասպարեզում համաձայնեցված գործողությունները՝ թե տարածաշրջանում, թե աշխարհում մեր դիրքերի անվտանգության, ամրապնդման լուրջ գործոն են»: Մի շարք վերլուծաբանների կարծիքով, նման նախադասությունը նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանն իր արտաքին քաղաքականությունում ինչ-որ բանով Ռուսաստանին կանգնեցրել է փաստի առջեւ: Ռուսաստանը ցույց տվեց, որ Հայաստանի նման գործողությունները «չեն օգնում կոլեկտիվ անվտանգությանը եւ թուլացնում են նրա դիրքերը տարածաշրջանում եւ աշխարհում»: Այսպիսով, «արեւմտյան շեղումները» հասցրին նրան, որ Հայաստանի ղեկավարությանը ոչ երկիմաստ նախազգուշացում արվեց ամենաբարձր մակարդակով: 
Россия показала Армении "желтую карту"

----------


## Arevagal

Պարզվում է որ իննսունական թվերի վատ հետքերը այսօր ել են ըզգվում: Տասնութ տարի արաչ մեր երկրի ծննդաբերությունների քանակը խստորեն անկած եր: Մեր երկիրը շարքային զինվորերի, նօրակոչ զինվորների, լուրջ կարիքը ունի այսօր: Հիմա տեսնու՞մ եք ինչքան կարևոր դեր է խաղում մեր լաւ հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ: Մեր երկիրը նույնիսք բավարար զինվոր չունի ինքնապաշտպանության համար և մեր «հերոսները» դեր «պահանջքներ» ունեն Մոսկվաից... Արի հասկացիր տրամաբանությունը (եթե կարելի է ասել տրամաբանություն) սրա մեջ...

Arevagal

*************************************

*Պերմից զինակոչված զինվորներին որպես խաղաղապահներ կգործուղեն Հայաստա՞ն*


Այս տարվա աշնանը զինակոչված ժամկետային զինծառայողներին որպես խաղաղապահներ կգործուղեն Հայաստան: Այդ մասին հայտարարել է Պրիկամյեի զինծառայողների ծնողների խորհրդի նախագահ Ալեքսանդր Վրակինը: Նրա խոսքերով, պաշտպանության նախարարության հրամանով որոշվել է 700 մարդ գործուղել Հայաստան խաղաղապահ խմբի կազմում: Նրանց թվում կլինեն նաեւ Պրիկամյեից զորակոչված զինվորները, սակայն, նրանց ճշգրիտ թիվը դեռեւս հայտնի չէ: «Ջոկատի ձեւավորումը կապված է նրա հետ, որ այժմ Հայաստանում զինծառայողների պակաս է զգացվում: Զինվորները չեն ցանկանում պայմանագիր կնքել: Մեր երկրամասից միայն մեկ հոգի է համաձայնվել: Ուստի ժամկետային զինծառայողներին կգործուղեն ուղղակի անձնակազմի լրացման համար»,-ասել է Ա.Վրակինը: Նա նաեւ հավելել է, որ այս տարվա աշնանը զինակոչված ժամկետային զինծառայողները դեռեւս ուսուցում են անցնում: «Ուսուցման ավարտին հայտնի կդառնա, թե ով կմեկնի Հայաստան: Առաջին զինծառայողները Հայաստան կժամանեն Ամանորի տոներից հետո»,-հաղորդել է Պրիկամյեի զինծառայողների ծնողների խորհրդի նախագահը, հաղորդում է 59.ռու-ն:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=28069

----------


## Arevagal

Չնայած որ այս հոդվածէ Երևանում գտնվող CIA-i  "ArmeniaNow" գործակալությունից է գալիս, այնուամենայնիվ հետաքրքրական է:

Arevagal

*****************************************

*Արտաքին քաղաքականություն. Ղարաբաղում աճում է Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը* 


Անցյալ ամիս «Մոսկվայի հռչակագրի» ստորագրումից հետո (Հայաստանի, Ադրբեջանի և Ռուսաստանի նախագահների կողմից) Հայաստանի և Ղարաբաղի ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ Ռուսաստանի դերը դարձավ ամենաբուռն քննարկվող թեմաներից մեկն այստեղ: Անցյալ տարվա ընթացքում ակնհայտ դարձավ Ղարաբաղի իշխանությունների քաղաքականության թեքումը դեպի Ռուսաստան, ակնհայտ է նաև Ղարաբաղի ղեկավարության համակրանքը Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ: Եվ պատահական չէ, որ Ղարաբաղի վերականգնման և զարգացման գործին ներգրավվում են ավելի ու ավելի շատ հայազգի գործարարներ Ռուսաստանից:

2007 թվականին Բակո Սահակյանի` ԼՂՀ նախագահի պաշտոնը ստանձնելուց անմիջապես հետո Ստեփանակերտում բացվեց «Ռոսիա» նոր ռեստորանը` խորհրդային ժամանակներից պահպանված նույնանուն կինոթատրոնի կողքին: Հաճախացան ռուսահայ գործարարների, ռուսաստանցի փորձագետների այցելությունները Ղարաբաղ, որոնց մասնակցությամբ անցկացվում էին «միջազգային» կոնֆերանսներ, լսումներ և քննարկումներ: Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ նման հետաքրքրությունը շատերը բացատրում են այն փաստով, որ մինչև 2002-ին ԼՂՀ ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության ղեկավար նշանակվելը Սահակյանը մի քանի տարի աշխատել էր Մոսկվայում և մեծ թվով բարեկամներ ձեռք բերել:

Այդ բարեկամության ամենաակնառու վկայություններից էր ռուսաստանցի գործարար Սամվել Կարապետյանի խոստումը` 15 միլիոն դոլար նվիրել Ստեփանակերտում հանրապետական հիվանդանոցի նոր մասնաշենքի կառուցման համար: Գործող հիվանդանոցը կառուցվել է 1935 թ. և պիտանի չէ ըստ նպատակի օգտագործման համար: Գրեթե մեկ տասնամյակ Ղարաբաղի իշխանությունները փորձում էին համոզել հովանավորներին, հիմնականում` ամերիկացի, միջոցներ տրամադրել նոր հիվանդանոցի կառուցման համար, բայց քանի որ դա մեծ գումարներ էր պահանջում, գործն առաջ չէր գնում: Սահակյանի` նախագահի պաշտոնը ստանձնելուց անմիջապես հետո հողատարածք հատկացվեց հիվանդանոցի շինարարության համար, սկսվեցին հողային ու նախագծման աշխատանքները: Թե ուր կորան նոր հիվանդանոցի համար մինչև այդ հավաքված միջոցները, անհայտ է: Փոխարենը Կարապետյանն իր վրա վերցրեց ամբողջ ծրագրի ֆինանսավորումը:

Կարապետյանն այդ 15 միլիոն դոլարը հայտարարեց որպես նվիրատվություն «Հայաստան» համահայկական հիմնադրամին: Հեռուստամարաթոնների 11-ամյա պատմության մեջ դա ամենամեծ նվիրատվությունն էր: Դրանից առաջ ամենամեծ ներդրումն արել էր Քըրք Քըրքորյանը, որը հեռուստամարաթոններից մեկի ժամանակ խոստացել էր կրկնապատկել հանգանակված գումարը և նվիրել էր մոտ 5 միլիոն դոլար:

Ղարաբաղում կան նաև ռուսաստանյան մարդասիրության այլ օրինակներ: Վերջերս Ստեփանակերտում շահագործման հանձնվեց հանրապետական մանկական հիվանդանոցի շենքը: Այն վերակառուցվել էր ռուսաստանցի գործարարների ֆինանսական աջակցության շնորհիվ: Բացման արարողությանը ներկա էր «ՀայՌուսգազարդի» գլխավոր տնօրեն Կարեն Կարապետյանը: «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքն ընդունելուց 12 տարի անց Ստեփանակերտում բացվեց ռուսական թեքումով առաջին պետական դպրոցը: Սեպտեմբերի 1-ից թիվ 3 դպրոցում ուսուցումը տարվում է ռուսերեն: Մինչև 1996 թվականը մայրաքաղաքի տասը դպրոցներից երեքը ռուսական թեքումով էին: Օրինակները շատ են, և այդ ամենը` չհաշված, որ Ղարաբաղ փոխանցումների մեծ մասը Ռուսաստանից են, որտեղ ապրում են իրենց հայրենիքից հեռացած շատ ընտանիքներ:

Հենց այս ֆոնի վրա էլ Ռուսաստանն ակտիվացնում է իր ջանքերը ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործում: Սակայն Մոսկվայի հռչակագրի գնահատականը Ղարաբաղում միանշանակ չէր: Արտաքին գործերի նախարարության հայտարարության մեջ նշվում է, որ չնայած հակամարտությունը բացառապես խաղաղ միջոցներով լուծելու դրույթում արտահայտված դրական իմպուլսներին` Ղարաբաղի ստորագրության բացակայությունը հռչակագիրը հավասարեցնում է զրոյի: Ղարաբաղում հավանություն չտվեցին նաև ռուսաստանցի խաղաղապահների հնարավոր տեղակայման մասին լուրերին, քանի որ այստեղ դեռ հիշում են, թե ինչպես էին իրենց պահում ռուսաստանցի զինվորականները «Օղակ» օպերացիայի ժամանակ, երբ տեղահանվեցին 40 հայաբնակ գյուղեր:

Այդուհանդերձ, Ղարաբաղի իշխանությունները չափազանց կարևորում են հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ: «Այն փխրուն խաղաղությունը, որ այսօր ունենք, Ռուսաստանի վաստակն է, հատկապես` համաձայնագրի ստորագրումից հետո առաջին փուլում: Բնական է` մենք ցանկանում ենք և դա չենք թաքցնում, որ Ռուսաստանն ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունենա մեր և այլ նման հակամարտությունների կարգավորման գործում,- «Ազատ Արցախ» թերթին տված հարցազրույցում ասել է նախագահ Սահակյանը: - Քանի որ Ռուսաստանը նաև պատմական պատասխանատվություն է կրում տարածաշրջանում կատարվող իրադարձությունների համար: Սակայն սա համաշխարհային խնդիր է, և ԱՄՆ-ի, Ֆրանսիայի, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի նման երկրները նույնպես պատասխանատվություն են կրում Հարավային Կովկասում ընթացող զարգացումների համար: Եվ նրանք, բնականաբար, պաշտպանում են սեփական շահերը, ինչը, իմ կարծիքով, միանգամայն նորմալ է»:

Աղբյուր: http://armenianow.com/?action=viewAr...D=3450&lng=arm

----------


## Arevagal

Զանազան լուրեր որը ընդգծում են Ռուս-Հայկական ռազմավարական եվ տնտեսական հարաբերությունների արժեկները:

Arevagal

******************************************

*Ռուսաստանը մտադիր է Հայաստանի հետ միասնական ՀՕՊ-ի համակարգ ստեղծել*


Ռուսաստանը մտադիր է Հայաստանի հետ միասնական հակաօդային պաշտպանության` ՀՕՊ-ի համակարգ ստեղծել: Այդ մասին Մոսկվայում մամլո ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարել է Հավաքական անվտանգության պայմանագրի կազմակերպության գլխավոր քարտուղար Նիկոլայ Բորդյուժան: «Մենք կարծում ենք, որ նույնպիսի համատեղ համակարգ, ինչպիսին մենք ունենք Բելառուսի հետ, կստեղծվի նաեւ Ռուսաստանի ու Հայաստանի միջեւ»,-ասել է նա:

Նրա խոսքերով, այժմ նաեւ քննարկվում է ՀՕՊ-ի փոխանակային համակարգի ստեղծման հնարավորությունը Կենտրոնական Ասիայի տարածաշրջանում: Ն.Բորդյուժան ընդգծել է, որ կողմերը այժմ քննարկում են համապատասխան փաստաթղթերը: «Սա Արեւելյան Եվրոպայում, Կովկասում եւ Կենտրոնական Ասիայի տարածաշրջանում ՀՕՊ-ի երեք համակարգերի ստեղծման առաջին փուլն է, որից հետո մենք կանցնենք ավելի բարձր մակարդակի, երբ կսկսենք համակարգել բոլոր տարածաշրջանային համակարգերի գործունեությունը, մշակել մարտական հերթապահությունների միասնական կանոններ, մշակել տեղեկատվության փոխանակաման համակարգ եւ այն ամենն, ինչ կապված է նման համատեղ ՀՕՊ-ի ստեղծման անհրաժեշտության հետ: Սա իրոք աշխատանքի տարրերից մեկն է, որ մենք անց ենք կացնում ՀԱՊԿ ռազմական համագործակցության շրջանակներում»,-ասել է Ն.Բորդյուժան, հաղորդում է ՌԲԿ-ն:

ՀԱՊԿ-ին անդամակցում են Հայաստանը, Բելառուսը, Ղազախստանը, Ղրղզստանը, Ռուսաստանը, Տաջիկստանն ու Ուզբեկստանը:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=28653

*Երեւանն ու Մոսկվան նախնական համաձայնագիր են ստորագրել Հայաստանին 500 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլարի պետական վարկ տրամադրելու վերաբերյալ*


Հայաստանի Հանրապետության եւ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության կառավարությունների միջեւ տեղի ունեցած բանակցությունների արդյունքում երկու երկրների միջեւ նախաստորագրվել է «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության եւ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության կառավարության միջեւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը պետական վարկ տրամադրելու մասին» համաձայնագիր, որի համաձայն ռուսական կողմը Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը կտրամադրի 500.0 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլարի պետական վարկ՝ ՀՀ տնտեսության վրա համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի բացասական հետեւանքները չեզոքացնելու նպատակով: Այդ մասին ասվում է Հայաստանի ֆինանսների նախարարության պաշտոնական կայքում տեղադրված հաղորդման մեջ:

Վարկը տրամադրվելու է 15 տարի մարման ժամկետով, որից 4 տարին արտոնյալ է: Նախաստորագրված ֆինանսական համաձայնագիրը չի ենթադրում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կողմից որեւէ այլ՝ ոչ ֆինանսական պարտավորությունների կատարում, եւ ներկայումս միջազգային ֆինանսական շուկայում ձեւավորված վարկավորման պայմանների համեմատությամբ վարկը տրամադրվելու է մեղմ պայմաններով:

Ավելի վաղ տնտեսական հարցերով Ազգային ժողովի մշտական հանձնաժողովի ղեկավար Վարդան Այվազյանւ հայտնել էր, որ Հայաստանին կայունացման վարկի տրամադրման համար որպես Ռուսաստանին վճարելու տարբերակ դիտարկվում է Հայաստանի՝ ռուբլու գոտի անցնելու հնարավորությունը: Նրա խոսքով, եթե Ռուսաստանը պնդի այդ հարցում, հարցը կլուծվի ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովում: Նա չի բացառել, որ բանակցությունների ընթացքում Երեւանն ու Մոսկվան համաշխարհային ֆինանսական եւ տնտեսական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու համար դիտարկում են վարկի ոչ միայն ֆինանսական, այլեւ քաղաքական կողմերը: «Ամեն դեպքում ռուբլու գոտի մտնելու կամ չմտնելու հարցը որոշելու է Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը»,- ընդգծել էր Վարդան Այվազյանը:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/...&sub=18&page=1

*Նիկոլայ Պավլով. Լուրերն այն մասին, թե Հայաստանը մտադիր է մտնել ռուբլու գոտի, ընդամենը խոսակցություններ են*


Մեկնաբանելով տեղեկությունները Հայաստանին ՌԴ կողմից 500 մլն դոլարի վարկ տրամադրելու մասին՝ Հայաստանում ՌԴ դեսպան Նիկոլայ Պավլովը նշել է, որ Ռուսաստանը երբեք չի լքում իր բարեկամներին այնպիսի ծանր պահերին, ինչպիսին է համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը: «Սակայն այն, թե Հայաստանից պահանջվում է անցնել ռուբլու գոտի, զուտ խոսակցություններ են, որոնց մասին ռուսական դեսպանատանը չեն էլ լսել»,-ասել է Պավլովը: Նրա խոսքերով, ընդհանրապես գաղափար կար տարածել ռուբլու գոտին ԱՊՀ բոլոր երկրների վրա, սակայն այժմ, կապված ճգնաժամի հետ, այդ հարցն ընդհանրապես չի արծարծվում:

Իր հերթին, Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի առեւտրի ներկայացուցիչ Ալեքսանդր Զայցեւը նշել է, որ նոր եզակի նախագծեր, որ մշակվում էին 2008-ին, դեռեւս չեն մշակվի: «Ներկա տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում հիմնական խնդիրն արդեն գոյություն ունեցող նախագծերին աջակցելն է, այդ թվում, այնպիսի հեռանկարային նախագծերին, ինչպիսին է միջուկային ռեակտորի շինարարությունը, որի իրականացումը դեռեւս չի սկսվել, երկաթուղիների արդիականացումը եւ այլն: Ինչ վերաբերում է բոլորովին նոր նախագծերին, չեմ կարծում, թե այս իրավիճակում կարելի է խոսել նոր նախագծերի մասին»,-ասել է Զայցեւը:

Ավելի վաղ Ազգային ժողովի տնտեսական հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի ղեկավար Վարդան Այվազյանը հայտարարել էր, թե Հայաստանին ՌԴ կողմից կայունացնող վարկի տրամադրման դիմաց դիտարկվում է ռուբլու գոտի Հայաստանի մուտքի հնարավորությունը: Նրա խոսքերով, այն դեպքում, եթե Ռուսաստանը պնդի, հարցը պետք է լուծվի Հայաստանի Ազգային ժողովում: Նա չի բացառել, որ բանակցությունների ընթացքում Մոսկվան ու Երեւանը քննարկում են ոչ միայն ֆինանսական, այլ նաեւ վարկի քաղաքական կողմերը՝ հաղթահարելու համար գլոբալ ֆինանսական եւ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի հետեւանքները: «Ցանկացած դեպքում, մտնել ռուբլու գոտի թե ոչ, կորոշի Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը»,-ընդգծել է Վարդան Այվազյանը:

Աղբյուր: http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/...&sub=18&page=1

----------


## Arevagal

*ՆԻԿՈՆՈՎ. ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՇԱՀԱԳՐԳՌՎԱԾ Է ՀԱՅ-ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻ ԲԱՑՄԱՄԲ*

Ռուսաստանն ըմբռնումով է մոտենում հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացին, կարծելով, որ այս դեպքում Հայաստանը կամրապնդի իր ռազմավարական խորությունը: Այս մասին լրագրողների հետ զրույցում ասաց Երևանում գտնվող «Քաղաքականություն» հիմնադրամի տնօրեն, ՌԴ հանրային խորհրդի անդամ Վյաչեսլավ Նիկոնովը:

Նրա կարծիքով, Հայաստանը դուրս կգա շատ բարդ աշխարհաքաղաքական համատեքստից, որում գտնվում էր, քանի որ որոշ հարևան երկրներ բացահայտ թշնամական վերաբերմունք ունեն նրա նկատմամբ:

«Դա իսկապես պատմական շրջադարձ է, որը կփոխի աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակը ոչ միայն Հարավային Կովկասում, այլև ողջ տարածաշրջանում»,-ասաց նա: Նիկոնովի կարծիքով, դա կլինի շատ դրական զարգացում, որը միաժամանակ կարող է հնարավորություն տալ իրականացնելու ռուսական շահերից բխող ծրագրեր, քանի որ հարաբերությունների բարելավման դեպքում Ռուսաստանը կսկսի իրականացնել ծրագրեր և Հայաստանի, և Թուրքիայի հետ, առաջին հերթին տնտեսական ոլորտում:

Նիկոնովն ընդգծել է, որ վերջին տարիներին շատ հարցերում Թուրքիան ունի բավականին ինքնուրույն դիրքորոշում: Նա նշեց, որ Թուրքիան ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ է, և բացի այդ հետապնդում է իր ազգային և սեփական շահերը, որոնք որոշ դեպքերում կարող են չհամընկնել ԱՄՆ դիրքորոշման հետ: Օրինակ, Իրաքի հարցում ԱՄՆ-ի և Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշումները բավականին տարբեր են:

Անդրադառնալով սահմանների հնարավոր բացումից հետո Հայաստանի վրա Թուրքիայի ազդեցությանը, Նիկոնովը նշեց, որ այն բավականին ուժեղ է լինելու` հաշվի առնելով պատմական մի քանի իրողություններ: Այդ ազդեցությունը կարող է լինել նաև դրական, քանի որ Թուրքիան բավականին ուժեղ տնտեսական խաղացող է, իսկ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների բարելավումը կարող է նպաստել Հայաստանի տնտեսության զարգացմանը, ինչում Ռուսաստանը, անկասկած, շահագրգռված է: Բացի այդ ի հայտ է գալիս Թուրքիայի միջոցով տրանզիտի հնարավորություն, ինչը ևս կարևոր է ռուսական բիզնեսի համար:

Փորձագետի խոսքով, սահմանների բացումը որոշակի ժամանակ կպահանջի: «Սահմանի բացմանը սատարում են և Ռուսաստանը, և ԱՄՆ-ն, դրանում շահագրգռված է նաև թուրքական էլիտայի զգալի մասը և հայկական ղեկավարությունը»,-ասաց Նիկոնովը:

Աղբյուր - http://www.panorama.am/am/politics/2...15/nikonov/?sw

----------


## dvgray

> * «Ես երջանիկ-դժբախտներ եմ համարում նրանց, ովքեր մեր հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ կոչում են ռազմավարական դաշնակցի հարաբերություններ, որովհետեւ իրեն մեզ հակառակորդ հայտարարած պետությանը զենք վաճառող, զենք մատակարարող պետությանը դաշնակից համարելը մի քիչ գժական պատկերացում է»:*


Պարույր Հայրիչկյան 
"Առավոտ"  2010-08-10

----------

Ariadna (12.08.2010), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (13.08.2010), Ձայնալար (12.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ծիծաղելին այն է, որ երբ Թուրքիայում մի հայ է սպանվում, աշխարհը թնդեցնում են՝ ցեղասպանություն, հա ցեղասպանություն, դաժե բանաձև են հորինում՝ 1.500.000 + 1 և այլն, և այլն: Իսկ երբ Ռուսաստանում օրը ցերեկով հայ երեխաների են մորթում, ծպտունները դուրս չի գալիս: Այ քեզ դաշնակցային հարաբերություններ:

Մենք չենք օգտագործում մեր՝ ռազմավարական դաշնակցի պայմանագիրը՝ ստիպելու  ռուսներին մեր օգտին վարելու իրենց արտաքին քաղաքականությունը տարածաշրջանում: Իրենք թաթարների դաշնակիցները չեն պայմանագրով, բայց երբեք  էլ մեր օգտին չեն լուծել հարցերը՝ նրանց հետ հարաբերություններում: Միշտ էլ ռուսները խաղաղեցրել են Հայաստանին ու Ադրբեջանին՝ մեկ մի կշեռքին քար դնելով, մեկ՝ մյուս: Դաշնակցին փոխել պետք չի, բայց պետք է դաշնակցին ստիպել մեր օգտին խաղալ:

----------

Chuk (12.08.2010), ministr (12.08.2010), Shah (12.08.2010), Երվանդ (12.08.2010), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (13.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

Ռուսաստանը, ոչ էլ այլ ուրիշ երկիր բարությունից ելնելով չեն մեզ օգնում: Աշխարհագրական, որոշ չափով կարևոր, դիրքը չլիներ` Հայաստան անունը չէր լինի արդեն... Աստված տա սխալ լինեմ...

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ, ես էս 49 տարվա պայմանագրից բան չհասկացա:  Ասում են, իբր ռուսական զորքերը այդ պայմանագրով արդեն կարող են խառնվել նաև Հայաստանի անվտանգության հարցերով: Այսինքն, իրենց ասելով, եթե էգուց մյուս օր իլհամ հեյդար օղլին որոշի պարսատիկով կրակի մեզ վրա, մեծազոր ռուսական բազան էս պայմանագրով կարող է միանալ Հայաստանի պաշտպանությանը.. ոնց որ լավա չէ? Բա լավ էն ՀԱՊԿ-ն էդ դեպքում ում ոտերինա կամ ինչի համարա? Այսինքն, համաձայն այդ համաձայնության/պակտի/միության եթե Հայաստանին արտաքին ռազմական վտանգ սպառնա. բոլորի թվում նաև Ռուսաստանը, պետք է ռազմական օգնություն ցուցաբերի Հայաստանին, ու դրա համար դժվար թե Վլադիվոստոկից զորքեր բերի հասցնի Հայաստան, այլ կօգտագործի տեղում եղածը: Այսինքն ստացվում է, որ էս եղած զորքերը այսպես թե այնպես մասնակցելու էին Հայաստանի պաշտպանությանը, բա կներեք էդ 49 տարվա պայմանագրի իմաստը որնա? Հիմա ստեղ մեզ որտեղ են ուզում քցած լինեն?

Չէ ստեղ մի բան կա, որ մենք խաբար չենք...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ, ես էս 49 տարվա պայմանագրից բան չհասկացա:  Ասում են, իբր ռուսական զորքերը այդ պայմանագրով արդեն կարող են խառնվել նաև Հայաստանի անվտանգության հարցերով: Այսինքն, իրենց ասելով, եթե էգուց մյուս օր իլհամ հեյդար օղլին որոշի պարսատիկով կրակի մեզ վրա, մեծազոր ռուսական բազան էս պայմանագրով կարող է միանալ Հայաստանի պաշտպանությանը.. ոնց որ լավա չէ? Բա լավ էն ՀԱՊԿ-ն էդ դեպքում ում ոտերինա կամ ինչի համարա? Այսինքն, համաձայն այդ համաձայնության/պակտի/միության եթե Հայաստանին արտաքին ռազմական վտանգ սպառնա. բոլորի թվում նաև Ռուսաստանը, պետք է ռազմական օգնություն ցուցաբերի Հայաստանին, ու դրա համար դժվար թե Վլադիվոստոկից զորքեր բերի հասցնի Հայաստան, այլ կօգտագործի տեղում եղածը: Այսինքն ստացվում է, որ էս եղած զորքերը այսպես թե այնպես մասնակցելու էին Հայաստանի պաշտպանությանը, բա կներեք էդ 49 տարվա պայմանագրի իմաստը որնա? Հիմա ստեղ մեզ որտեղ են ուզում քցած լինեն?
> 
> Չէ ստեղ մի բան կա, որ մենք խաբար չենք...


Էս նոր պայմանագրի հոդվածները կա՞ն ինտերնետում: Եթե կան, լինկը կտա՞ս:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է օգնություն ցուցաբերելուն ՀԱՊԿ-ի շրջանակներում, ապա նշվում է ՀՀ, ոչ թե ԼՂՀ կամ ուղղակի ԼՂ  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Աստղ ջան բնականաբար էդ պայմանագիրը չի լինի ինտերնետում:

ՀԱՊԿ-ով էլ էս պայմանագրով էլ խոսքը գնումա միայն ՀՀ պաշտպանության մասին: ԼՂ-ի մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան բնականաբար էդ պայմանագիրը չի լինի ինտերնետում:
> 
> ՀԱՊԿ-ով էլ էս պայմանագրով էլ խոսքը գնումա միայն ՀՀ պաշտպանության մասին: ԼՂ-ի մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում:


Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ կարևորը Ադրբեջանի դեմ բլոկ ստեղծվի, թե չէ...

----------


## ministr

Ադրբեջանին C300 են ծախում ու գազի բազարներ են անում ինչ բլոկ ինչ բան...

----------

davidus (13.08.2010), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (13.08.2010)

----------


## ministr

> *«Իրավունք». «Սպառազինությունների մրցավազքը տեղափոխվում է Ռուսաստան– Ադրբեջան հարթություն». Վաղարշակ Հարությունյան*
> 
> Մոտենում է ՌԴ նախագահ Դ. Մեդվեդևի այցը Հայաստան որոշ կարևոր պայմանագրեր ստորագրելու համար, այդ թվում՝ 49 տարով ռուսական ռազմաբազան այստեղ տեղակայելու մասին և այլն։ Այս նույն պայմանագիրը կնքվել է նաև 90-ական թվականներին, երբ ռուսական ռազմաբազան Հայաստանում տեղակայելու պայմանագրի կնքման ռազմական պատվիրակության ղեկավարն էր պաշտպանության նախկին նախարար, գեներալ-լեյտենանտ Վաղարշակ Հարությունյանը։ Սակայն այն տարիներին որոշ դժվարություններ են առաջացել վերը նշված պայմանագիրը կնքելու առումով։ Այդ դժվարությունների և մոտ օրերս կնքվելիք պայմանագրի շուրջ «Իրավունքը» զրուցել է Վ. Հարությունյանի հետ, որը մասնավորապես ասել է.
> 
> «Նախ, պայմանագրի մասին տեղեկատվությունը մենք ստանում ենք մամուլից, և վերջնական գնահատական հնարավոր կլինի տալ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ պայմանագիրը ստորագրվի և հստակ լինեն բոլոր դրույթները։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՀ անվտանգության ապահովման գործառույթին, ապա այն նորություն չէ, պարզապես սխալ են մեկնաբանում։
> 
> Հայաստանի անվտանգության ապահովման տեսանկյունից ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա այս պայմանագրի և գործողի միջև։ Հայաստանի անվտանգության ապահովման գործառույթը եղել է դեռևս 1995 թվականին կնքված պայմանագրում։ Այնտեղ գրված է, որ ռուսական ռազմական բազան պաշտպանում է Հայաստանի և Ռուսաստանի շահերը և ապահովում է Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը՝ արտաքին սահմաններով։
> 
> Եթե այս դրույթը նորություն է, ապա ինչով էր զբաղված Հայաստանում տեղակայված ռուսական ռազմաբազան մինչև հիմա, բնականաբար՝ ռազմական անվտանգությամբ։ Նույնը և հիմա է. ուղղակի մեկ կետ է ավելացվում այս պայմանագրում, որով ՌԴ-ն իր վրա է վերցնում Հայաստանին նաև ժամանակակից սպառազինությամբ ապահովելու գործառույթը։ Եվ ըստ էության, փոփոխությունը միայն այս նախադասության մեջ է։ Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ պայմանագրի ստորագրումից հետո այն սպառազինության մրցավազքը, որ նախաձեռնել է Ադրբեջանը, դառնում է անիմաստ, և սպառազինության մրցավազքը տեղափոխվում է նոր՝ ՌԴ-Ադրբեջան հարթություն։
> ...


Փաստորեն ստացվումա, որ առանց կոպեկ ծախսելու ունենում ենք ռուսական ժամանակակից ռազմական տեխնիկա: Եթե սրան ավելացնում ենք նաև այն, որ Ռուսաստանը վերջերս որոշում էր կայացրել "Юг" ստորաբաժանումը վերազինել ժամանակակից տեխնիկայով, ապա Հարությունյանի ասածները ավելի արժանահավատ են դառնում:
Ուղղակի ստեղ մի ուրիշ հարցա, իսկ դրա դիմաց ինչ ենք տալիս? Միայն 49 տարին?

----------

Ambrosine (17.08.2010), davidus (17.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայաստանի անվտանգության ապահովման գործառույթը եղել է դեռևս 1995 թվականին կնքված պայմանագրում։ Այնտեղ գրված է, որ ռուսական ռազմական բազան պաշտպանում է Հայաստանի և Ռուսաստանի շահերը և ապահովում է Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը՝ արտաքին սահմաններով։


Ըհը, մնում էր՝ ինքը նույնպես թերի մեկնաբաներ: Գործող պ/գ-ում նշվում է ոչ թե ՀՀ արտաքին սահմաններ, այլ՝ նախկին ԽՍՀՄ արտաքին սահմաններ, ինչով Ադրբեջանի դեմ սահմանը չի պաշտպանվում ռուսական բանակի կողմից:



> Փաստորեն ստացվումա, որ առանց կոպեկ ծախսելու ունենում ենք ռուսական ժամանակակից ռազմական տեխնիկա: Եթե սրան ավելացնում ենք նաև այն, որ Ռուսաստանը վերջերս որոշում էր կայացրել "Юг" ստորաբաժանումը վերազինել ժամանակակից տեխնիկայով, ապա Հարությունյանի ասածները ավելի արժանահավատ են դառնում:
> Ուղղակի ստեղ մի ուրիշ հարցա, իսկ դրա դիմաց ինչ ենք տալիս? Միայն 49 տարին?


Մենք ինչի ՌԴ-ին էլի՞ ինչ-որ բան ունենք տալու. ամեն ինչ իրենցն է, էլի  :Jpit:  Էստեղ Ռուսաստանը նորից ուժերի հավասարակշռություն ա հաստատում. մեզ հետ պ/գ-ն երկարաձգում է, տեխնիկան մոդերնիզացնում, իսկ Ադրբեջանին C300 է վաճառում: Ես մի տեղ կարդացի, որ թաթարները երբեք չեն բարձրաձայնել՝ այդ զենքը ունենալու մասին /չնայած որ էդքան զենքերով մեզ փորձում են ահաբեկել/, ասվում էր նաև, որ այդ զենքը կիրառելու համար մասնագետների պատրաստումը երկար տարիներ է խլում: Իսկ մենք ունեցել ենք ոչ միայն զենքը, այլև՝ դրանք կիրառող մասնագետներ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Փաստորեն ստացվումա, որ առանց կոպեկ ծախսելու ունենում ենք ռուսական ժամանակակից ռազմական տեխնիկա: Եթե սրան ավելացնում ենք նաև այն, որ Ռուսաստանը վերջերս որոշում էր կայացրել "Юг" ստորաբաժանումը վերազինել ժամանակակից տեխնիկայով, ապա Հարությունյանի ասածները ավելի արժանահավատ են դառնում:
> Ուղղակի ստեղ մի ուրիշ հարցա, իսկ դրա դիմաց ինչ ենք տալիս? Միայն 49 տարին?


 49 տարին քիչ ա :Shok: , կարողա մի 10 տարի հետո մեր խնդիրների մեծ մասը լուծվի ու էտ ռազմակայանը սկսի մեզ խանգարել, ուզած չուզած պիտի հանդուրժենք օտար պետության ռազմական ներկայությունը, հլա մի բան էլ Հայաստանն ա պահում էտ ռազմակայանը, ուրիշ պետություններում Ռուսաստանը մի բան էլ վճարում ա, իսկ մեր մոտ ենք ենք վճարում, դե արի ու Պուշկինն մեղադրի իր հայտնի տողերի համար, իսկ եթե հույս ունեք որ էտ ռազմակայանը կպաշտպանի մեզ Ադրբեջանից, չարաչար սխալվում եք, էտ պահին ոնց ռուսներին ձեռ տվեց տենց էլ կլինի, չուզեցավ խառնվի , պատճառ կբռնի որ Ղարաբաղը Հայաստան չի ու չի խառնվի, ռուսները տենց կայֆեր մեր գլխին շատ են արել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 49 տարին քիչ ա, կարողա մի 10 տարի հետո մեր խնդիրների մեծ մասը լուծվի ու էտ ռազմակայանը սկսի մեզ խանգարել, ուզած չուզած պիտի հանդուրժենք օտար պետության ռազմական ներկայությունը, հլա մի բան էլ Հայաստանն ա պահում էտ ռազմակայանը, ուրիշ պետություններում Ռուսաստանը մի բան էլ վճարում ա, իսկ մեր մոտ ենք ենք վճարում, դե արի ու Պուշկինն մեղադրի իր հայտնի տողերի համար, իսկ եթե հույս ունեք որ էտ ռազմակայանը կպաշտպանի մեզ Ադրբեջանից, չարաչար սխալվում եք, էտ պահին ոնց ռուսներին ձեռ տվեց տենց էլ կլինի, չուզեցավ խառնվի , պատճառ կբռնի որ Ղարաբաղը Հայաստան չի ու չի խառնվի, ռուսները տենց կայֆեր մեր գլխին շատ են արել:


49 տարվա շատ լինելը մի կողմ, բայց չի խառնվում, թող չխառնվի, մեզ մենակ զենքն ա պետք. թաթարների վերջը մենք էլ կտանք:
Մնում ա ռուսների հետ Վրաստանի հարցով պայմանավորվենք... :tarax_smileik

----------

davidus (17.08.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> 49 տարվա շատ լինելը մի կողմ, բայց չի խառնվում, թող չխառնվի, մեզ մենակ զենքն ա պետք. թաթարների վերջը մենք էլ կտանք:
> Մնում ա ռուսների հետ Վրաստանի հարցով պայմանավորվենք... :tarax_smileik


 Դե էտ զենքը եսիմ տան թե չտան, տալուց էլ կարողա նենց զենք տան ոնց որ Առաջին համաշախարհայինին Անգլիան տվեց :Jpit: , իսկ 49 տարին ահռելի թիվ ա :Sad: , գոնե 20 լիներ, մեր ապագան դեպի Եվրոմիություն գնալն ա, իսկ էտ ճանապարհին մեզ խանգարելու ա էս բազան, մի 10 տարուց դառնալու ա խոց, չիմանանք ոնց ազատվենք:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:01 ----------




> Մնում ա ռուսների հետ Վրաստանի հարցով պայմանավորվենք... :tarax_smileik


 Դու հո դաշնակ չես :Jpit: , ի՞նչ ես ուզում պայմանավորվես :Jpit:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> մեր ապագան դեպի Եվրոմիություն գնալն ա


Եվրոմիությունը արդեն չգիտի ռումինացիներից ոնց ազատվի, մի բան էլ հայերին պիտի ընդունի՞  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եվրոմիությունը արդեն չգիտի ռումինացիներից ոնց ազատվի, մի բան էլ հայերին պիտի ընդունի՞


  Ես ասում եմ որձ ա, դու ասում ես բեր կթենք :Sad: , ես չեմ ասում Եվրոմիությունը մեզ կնդունի չի ընդունի, ես ասում եմ մեր ապագան դեպի Եվրոմիություն գնալն է, մենք հիմա այսպես կոչված «Եվրոմիության հարևաններ» ծրագի անդամ ենք, մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ ունենք դա որպես նպատակ ֆիքսած,  իսկ կնդունվենք լիիրավ անդամ թե չէ, ու ռումինացիներից կազատվի արդյոք Եվրոմիությունը, էտ լրիվ ուրիշ հարցեր են :Pardon:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե էտ զենքը եսիմ տան թե չտան, տալուց էլ կարողա նենց զենք տան ոնց որ Առաջին համաշախարհայինին Անգլիան տվեց, իսկ 49 տարին ահռելի թիվ ա, գոնե 20 լիներ, մեր ապագան դեպի Եվրոմիություն գնալն ա, իսկ էտ ճանապարհին մեզ խանգարելու ա էս բազան, մի 10 տարուց դառնալու ա խոց, չիմանանք ոնց ազատվենք:


10 տարուց մարդամեկը կմտածի՝ ոնց ազատվի էս պ/գ-ից: Դու մենակ էնպես արա, որ էլ էս պայմանագրի կարիքը չունենանք  :Jpit: 
ԵՄ չեմ ուզում: Արևելքը շատ լավն ա:



> Դու հո դաշնակ չես, ի՞նչ ես ուզում պայմանավորվես


Դաշնակները դեռ շատ բաներ ինձնից պիտի սովորեն... ես ռեալիստ եմ :hpart Ջավախքի հետևից եմ գնալու, էլ ի՞նչ պիտի ուզեմ վրացիներից  :Dntknw:   :Tongue:

----------

davidus (18.08.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ՍՏՈՐԱԳՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ՑՈՒՅՑ ԿՏԱ
*
_Հայաստանում ռուսական ռազմակայանների ժամկետի երկարաձգման եւ լիազորությունների ընդլայնման մասին սպասվող համաձայնագիրը բուռն հասարակական-քաղաքական քննարկում է առաջ բերել Հայաստանում, որտեղ հնչում են բազմաբեւեռ կարծիքներ: Խնդրի կապակցությամբ, մեր կայքին համար տված հարցազրույցում ոչ միայն կարծիք է հայտնել, այլ նաեւ որոշակի անելիքի մասին է նշել Պահպանողական կուսակցության քարտուղար Թաթուլ Մկրտչյանը:_

_Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում Հայաստանում  ռուսական ռազմաբազաների տեղակայման ժամկետների երկարաձգման առաջարկի շուրջ քննարկումները, հատկապես նկատի ունենալով, որ Դուք նախկինում շատ հոդվածներ եք գրել, որտեղ բարձրացրել եք Հայաստանի ռուսական ռազմակայանները դուրս բերելու հարցը։_

Հայաստանում հաստատված է այլ պետության շահերը սպասարկող դրածո պոլիցայական ռեժիմ, որը ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունի։ Եւ ամենեւին զարմանալի չէ, որ այդ ռեժիմին ստորացուցիչ արձանագրություն է պարտադրվում։ Կարծում եմ` հարկ է հասարակական քննարկման առարկա դարձնել ոչ թե 1995 թ. մարտի 16-ի հայ-ռուսական պայմանագիրը 2 էջանոց 5-րդ արձանագրությամբ խմբագրելու, այլ պայմանագիրը բոլոր արձանագրություններով հանդերձ չեղյալ հայտարարելու, եւ ռուսական բազաները Հայաստանից դուրս բերելու հարցը։

_Եթե, ինչպես Դուք եք ասում, իշխանությունները դրածո են, ապա իրական ի՞նչ հեռանկար կունենան նման քննարկումները։_

2005 թվականին Վրաստանից ռուսական բազաները դուրս բերելու ժամանակ ռուս բարձրաստիճան սպային լրագրողական հարց ուղղվեց. §Իսկ Հայաստանից ե՞րբ են դուրս բերվելու ռուսական ռազմաբազաները»։ «Երբ որ հայ ժողովուրդը ցանկանա»,-ասաց սպան։ Ժողովրդից ձայն մը չհնչեց։ Դրանից մի քանի շաբաթ անց ռուս բարձրաստիճան մեկ այլ պաշտոնյա համատեղ ասուլիսի ժամանակ, արհամարհական հայացք նետելով կողքին նստած ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահի վրա, ասաց. «Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի ֆորպոստն է»։ Իսկ ֆորպոստում, ինչպես գիտեք, հաստատվում է  արտակարգ իրավիճակ, որի վերահսկողությունը դրվում է դրածոյի, գործակալի վրա,  սպասարկումը՝ ազդեցության գործակալի վրա, եւ ֆորպոստում ժողովդավարական, ազատ-արդար ընտրություններ կազմակերպել չի թույլատրվում` ֆորպոստային անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով։ Ուզում եմ ասել` Հայաստանում Սահմանադրական կարգ հաստատելու պայքարի առաջնային խնդիրը ֆորպոստի կարգավիճակից ազատվելն է։ Ինչ վերաբերում է քննարկումներին, ապա ռուսական բազաները դուրս բերելու հարցի հասցեատերը դրածո վարչակարգը չէ, այլ իշխանության իրական կրողը՝ ժողովուրդը։ Ժողովրդավարության սկզբունքը հնարավորություն տալիս է ժողովրդի հավաքական պահանջով պայմանավորել հարցի լուծումը։ Որպես պայքարի խաղաղ տարբերակ` կարելի է համաժողովրդական ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպել ռուսական բազաները դուրս բերելու վերաբերյալ։

_Հիշյալ պայմանագրի 3-րդ հոդվածի փոփոխմամբ նախատեսվում է, որ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում գտնվող ռուսական ռազմաբազան Ռուսաստանի Ֆեդերացիայի շահերի պաշտպանության գործառույթներ իրականացնելուց զատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինված ուժերի հետ համատեղ ապահովում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անվտանգությունը»։ Կարծիքներ կան, որ այս հոդվածը ռուսական բանակին իրավունք է վերապահելու միջամտել նաեւ Հայաստանի ներքին խնդիրներին։ Դուք նույնպե՞ս այստեղ վտանգ եք տեսնում։_

Այսօրինակ հոդված կարող եք գտնել միայն կապիտուլյացիոն պայմանագրերի մեջ։ Եթե այս արձանագրությունը վավերացվի, ապա կարող են Հայաստանին այսուհետ վերաբերվել ոչ որպես անկախ պետության, այլ որպես կապիտուլյացիայի ենթարկված երկրի, լավագույն դեպքում՝ օկուպացված տարածքի։ Հայաստանն այսօր կայացման պայքարի մեջ է, եւ նրա համար իրական սպառնալիք է ռուսական ռազմական ներկայությունը. որքան շուտ ազատվենք այդ ներկայությունից` այնքան շուտ այդ սպառնալիքը կվերանա։

_Բայց չէ՞ որ կան Թուրքիա, Ադրբեջան, որոնք շրջափակել են Հայաստանը, Ադրբեջանը պարբերաբար սպառնում է Հայաստանին, մեծ վտանգ կա որ Թուրքիան կաջակցի նրա ռազմական քայլերին: Ինչպե՞ս ենք պաշտպանվելու նրանցից։_

Եթե Ռուսաստանի ձեռքերն այսօր ազատ լինեն, նա Թուրքիայի եւ Ադրբեջանի հետ միասին կբզկտի Հայաստանը ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես 1918-21 թվերին։ Մեկ տարի առաջ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների միջոցով Մոսկվայի 1921թ. մարտի 16-ի պայմանգրով հաստատված իրենց իրավունքները վերահաստատելու թուրք- ռուսական նկրտումներին ընդդիմացավ Արեւմուտքը՝ ԱՄՆ սենատի օրակարգ ուղարկելով ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը, իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ընդամենն օգտվեց այդ դիմադրությունից եւ ԱԺ օրակարգից հանեց արձանագրությունները։ Ղարաբաղի հարցում Ռուսաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի նախագահներն ու վարչապետները համատեղ փորձում են ճնշումներ գործադրել Հայաստանի վրա եւ զիջումներ կորզել, որը նրանց չի հաջողվում նույն պատճառով։ Այսինքն` ռուսական  ռազմական ներկայությունը ոչ թե չեզոքացնում է, այլ իրական է դարձնում թուրք-ադրբեջանական վտանգը։ Այս վերջին՝ հայ-ռուսական արձանագրությունն էլ վկայում է, որ Ռուսաստանն արդեն իսկ չի դիտում Հայաստանը, որպես անկախ պետություն, այլ կապիտուլացված երկիր, եւ այս 5-րդ արձանագրությամբ կկարողանա իր բանակին հրամայել կրակել հայ ժողովրդի վրա, եթե նրա ներկայացուցչկան մարմինը հրաժարվի վավերացնել հայ-թուրքական խայտառակ արձանագրությունները, կամ դուրս բերել հայկական զորքերը ազտագրված տարածքներից։ Ես հուսով եմ, որ մեր ժողովուրդը չի հաշտվի կապիտուլյացիոն պայմանգրերի հետ եւ շուտով ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կդնի։

_Բայց ի՞նչ կարող է անել ժողովուրդը, երբ առաջնորդները լռում են։_

Առաջնորդներ դեռ չունենք։ Ունենք ժողովուրդ, որն ինքնաբուխ պայքարում է դրածո-գործակալներից ու նրանց սպասարկող ավազակներից Հայրենիքն ազատելու համար։ Մեր կուսակցության ղեկավար մարմնի մի հատված առաջիկա օրերին կփորձի Կենտրոնական խորհրդի որոշում ապահովել, որով սկսի ռուսական ռազմաբազաները Հայաստանից դուրս բերելու կողմնակիցների ստորագրահավաք։ Այդ ստորագրահավաքը ցույց է տալու՝ հայ ժողովուրդը Հայաստանի՞ կողմից է, թե՞ այլ պետության, ինքն իրեն պաշտպանելու համարձակություն եւ ինքնուրույն իր խնդիրները լուծելու կամք ունի՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Եթե 350.000-ից ավելի ստորագրություն հավաքվի, ապա դրածո Սերժ Սարգսյանը նախագահի պաշտոնից կհեռանա։ Ինչպես նաեւ, ստորագրահավաքը գալիք լեգիտիմ իշխանությանը թույլ կտա չեղյալ հայտարարել այդ ստորացուցիչ պայմանագիրն ու նրան կից արձանագրությունները։ 

Լրագիր

----------

Հայաստան-Վրաստան (18.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> [B]ՍՏՈՐԱԳՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ՑՈՒՅՑ ԿՏԱ
> ...


Թռուցիկ վրայով անցա, աչքովս ընկավ հետևյալ միտքը.




> Եթե Ռուսաստանի ձեռքերն այսօր ազատ լինեն, նա Թուրքիայի եւ Ադրբեջանի հետ միասին կբզկտի Հայաստանը ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես 1918-21 թվերին։


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ո՞վ է բռնել Ռուսաստանի ձեռքերը։ :Think: 
Թե «ու՞րդուց» են նման մարդիկ հայտվում ու նման հետաքրքիր «զալատոյ» մտքեր ասում մեկը մեկից սարսափելի... :Huh:

----------

davidus (18.08.2010), ministr (18.08.2010), Moonwalker (19.08.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Թռուցիկ վրայով անցա, աչքովս ընկավ հետևյալ միտքը.
> 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ո՞վ է բռնել Ռուսաստանի ձեռքերը։
> Թե «ու՞րդուց» են նման մարդիկ հայտվում ու նման հետաքրքիր «զալատոյ» մտքեր ասում մեկը մեկից սարսափելի...


Ես էլ թռուցիկ անկացրի քո գրառման վրայով և աչքիս ընկավ հետևյալ միտքը "Ռուսատանի ձեռքերը"...Ինչի Ռուսաստանը ձեռքերը ունի? 

Դիմացին ասածի մասին գնահատական տալուց առաջ արժի գոնե նորմալ կարդալ, թե չէ թռուցիկի արդյունքում գոյացած գնահատականը մեղմ ասած իմաստ չունի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էլ թռուցիկ անկացրի քո գրառման վրայով և աչքիս ընկավ հետևյալ միտքը "Ռուսատանի ձեռքերը"...Ինչի Ռուսաստանը ձեռքերը ունի? 
> 
> Դիմացին ասածի մասին գնահատական տալուց առաջ արժի գոնե նորմալ կարդալ, թե չէ թռուցիկի արդյունքում գոյացած գնահատականը մեղմ ասած իմաստ չունի:


Ապ, Ռուսաստանի ձեռքերի մասին հոդվածագիրն է գրել, մի հատ դու նորմալ կարդա։ :Boredom:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապ, Ռուսաստանի ձեռքերի մասին հոդվածագիրն է գրել, մի հատ դու նորմալ կարդա։


Ապեր չարժի շարունակեմ քեզանից ժամանակ խլեմ դու լուրջ գործի վրա ես  :Wink: 

*ԼԱՎՐՈՎԸ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼ Է  ԿԱՄ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ Է ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԸ  ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒՄ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՇԱՀՆ ՈՒ ԱՆՎՏԱՆԳՈՒՅԹՅՈՒՆԸ*

Ռուսաստանի արտգործնախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովը Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությանը տված հարցազրույցում հաստատել է Ադրբեջանին C 300 զենիթային համալիրներ վաճառելու մասին տեղեկությունը: 'Ես չէի փորձի դրանում ապակայունացնող գործոն փնտրել: Պաշտպանական զինատեսակը չի առաջացնում ապակայունություն, բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի, երբ ինչ որ մեկը կիրառում է հարձակողական զենք', ասել է Լավրովը: 

Նրա խոսքով, պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ C 300 համակարգը պաաշտպանական տեսակի զենք է, որը կոչված է սեփական տարածքը ուրիշի հրթիռային գրոհներից պաշտպանելու համար: 'Ընդամենը', ասել է Լավրովը: 

Նա նշել է, թե Ռուսաստանը այդ հրթիռաա-զենիթային համալիրները, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ զինատեսակ, մատակարարում է միջազգային իրավունքի համաձայն, ինչպես նաեւ ներքին օրենսդրության եւ սպառազինությունների վաճառքի հսկողության համապատասխան, որն ըստ Լավրովի, որն ըստ Լավրովի, Ռուսաստանի պարագայում ամենախիստերից է զենքի վաճառքով զբաղվող երկրների շարքում:

Ռուսաստանի արտգործնախարարը նաեւ համոզմունք է հայտնել, որ Հարավային Կովկասի որեւէ երկիր չի սկսի պատերազմ: Լավրովը բերել է 2008 թվականի վրաց-ռուսական օսական պատերազմի օրինակը, ասելով, թե դա ցույց տվեց, որ պատերազմը ագրեսորը չի հասնի իր նպատակին:

Լրագիր.ամ

----------


## Վիշապ

Ռուսաստանը պաշպանում է իր ազգային... չէ մի...։ՃՃ իր կայսերական շահն ու անվտանգությունը ու միշտ էլ թքած ունի Հայաստանի բոլոր տեսակի շահերի վրա ինչպես ցանկացած նորմալ կայսրություն :Tongue:  Երբ Հայաստանի շահն էլ ինչ որ կերպ տեղավորվում է Ռուսաստանի շահերի մեջ, էդ ժամանակ մերոնց մոտ «ուռա՜» վիճակ է սկսվում, ցնծում ենք թե տեսա՞ք Ռուսաստանը հավատարիմ է Հայաստանին։  Երբ շահերը տարամիտում են ու ռուսները հանձինս Ադրբեջանի կլիենտ են կպցնում որ իրենց զենքը տուլիտ անեն, ընկնում ենք դեպրեսիայի գիրկը, թե Ռուսաստանը դավաճանում է Հայաստանին։ Սա պրիմիտիվ ապաքաղաքական ու էմոցիոնալ մտածելակերպի արդյունք է։ Մարդիկ միջազգային հարաբերությունները խառնում են ախպերության հետ։

----------


## Rammer

*Превед Медвед*

«Ռուսներ հելեք մեր երկրից: Armenia for free people.» (Վերնիսաժի մոտի գրաֆիթիներից)
Այսօրվանից կամ այն պահից, երբ ստորագրվի ռուսական ռազմակայանների ժամկետի երկարաձգման պայմանագիրը, «ազգային գաղափարախոսություն» կոչվածը մե՛կը պետք է լինի Հայաստանում. ռուսական բազաների դուրս բերման պահանջ: Եւ հասարակության այն հատվածը, որի համար նպատակը Հայաստանի անկախությունն է, զարգացումը եւ բարեկեցությունը, պետք է այս պահանջը գրի իր դրոշին եւ սա համարի ռազմավարական նպատակ, իսկ մնացածը՝ այդ գերնպատակին հասնելու մարտավարական եւ տեխնիկական միջոցներ: Սա նոր եւ կտրուկ պահանջ է: Որքան էլ տարբեր մարդիկ եւ խմբեր նախկինում չեն քննադատել ռուսական ազդեցությունը կամ ռուսական քաղաքականությունը Հայաստանում, կարծես ոչ ոք դեռ նման կերպ հարցը չէր դրել: Բայց այժմ իրավիճակ կարող է փոխվել, եւ համապատասխանաբար նոր կարգախոսներ պետք է ձեւակերպվեն:

Հերիք է ինքներս մեզ խաբենք եւ խաբվենք այլոց կողմից: Հայաստանի անկախության եւ անվտանգության գլխավոր սպառնալիքը՝ Ռուսական կայսրությունն է, ոչ թե թուրքը, վրացին կամ պապուասը: Հայաստանի զարգացման, առաջխաղացման եւ բարեկեցության հիմնական խոչընդոտը ռուսական ազդեցության գոտում գտնվելն է: Նորանկախ Հայաստանի պատմության ամենաառանցքային կետերը՝ 1996-ի սեպտեմբերի դեպքեր, 1998-ի հեղաշրջում, 1999-ի հոկտեմբերի 27, 2008-ի մարտի մեկ, այս կամ այն չափով կարելի է կապել ռուսաստանյան գործոնի հետ կամ ռուսաստանյան այն խմբավորման հետ, որն ի վերջո մարմնավորվեց Պուտինի իշխանությամբ: Հայկական հայրենասիրություն կոչվածն այն տեսքով, որ այսօր գոյություն ունի, մեծ հաշվով վաղուց վերածվել է ռուսական գործակալական նախագծի, որքան էլ այդ գաղափարը կրող առանձին անհատներ լինեն ազնիվ մարդիկ: Հայկական ազգայնականությունն ու հայրենասիրությունն այսօրվանից մեկ բան կարող է նշանակել. ռուսական բազաները՝ դո՛ւրս Հայաստանից, ինչպես նաեւ պայքար այն մերձֆաշիստական գաղափարախոսության հետ, որն այսօր առատորեն արտահանվում է Ռուսաստանից Հայաստան:

Я пришёл к тебе с преведом... Видел я в лесу медведа... Сразу весело мне стало. Гром гремел, кусты тряслись...

Հիմա անցնենք այսօրվա կոնկրետ իրականությանը: Ռուսաստանը որպես Հայաստանի անվտանգության երաշխիք. այս ձեւակերպումը նշանակում է Հայաստանի անկախության կորստի ֆորմալ իրավաբանական ձեւակերպում, այսինքն` նաեւ որակապես նոր իրավիճակ: Անկախության կորուստ` նշանակում է ժողովրդավարական, օրինապաշտ եւ բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանի հույսի կորուստ: Շատերին թվում է, որ անկախությունը բերեց մեզ չարիք: Իրականում մեր չարիքների արմատը մեր գաղութային կարգավիճակն է: Հայաստանը երբեք չի դառնա մեր երազած երկիրը, եւ մարդիկ երբեք լավ չեն ապրի Հայաստանում, քանի դեռ մենք գտնվում ենք ռուսական ազդեցության գոտում, եւ առավել եւս` քանի դեռ այդ ազդեցությունը բացարձակի վերածվելու միտում ունի:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հայաստանի անվտանգությանը, որը պետք է իբր երաշխավորվի ռուսների կողմից, ապա այդ ձեւակերպումը նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանի անվտանգություն կոչվածը այլեւս վերածվելու է ոչինչ չնշանակող բառի: Նա, ով երաշխավորում է անվտանգություն, նա էլ որոշում է, թե ի՛նչն է քո անվտանգությունը: Պետք է նաեւ նկատի ունենալ, որ եթե մի կողմից ազգային հակամարտությունները միշտ եղել են Կայսրությունների գործիքը սահմանային գոտիներում իրենց իշխանությունը պահպանելու համար, ապա մյուս կողմից, այն պահից, երբ Կայսրությունը վերջնականապես հաստատվում է այս կամ այն տարածքում, երբ կիսանկախ վիճակից անցում է տեղի ունենում դեպի կախյալ վիճակ, հենց նույն Կայսրությունն է արագ «խաղաղեցնում» եւ «լուծում» բոլոր հակամարտությունները, բնականաբար` հօգուտ իր տվյալ պահի շահի: Այնպես, որ նրանք, ովքեր կարծում են, որ նոր պայմանագիրը ապահովելու է հայկական շահերը Արցախի հարցում, սխալվում են: Բայց նույնիսկ եթե չլինի հակամարտության արագ կարգավորում կայսերական սցենարով, ապա լավագույնը, ինչ սպասում է Հայաստանին` Աբխազիայի եւ Հարավային Օսիայի, այսինքն՝ աշխարհից կտրված եւ լիովին Կրեմլի քմահաճույքներից կախված մանրադրամ ծայրագավառի կարգավիճակն է:

Արդեն շատերն են ուշադրություն դարձրել նոր հայ-ռուսական պայմանագրի եւ Ադրբեջանին C-300-ը ծախելու մասին խոսակցութուների զուգահեռման փաստին: Նույնիսկ, եթե C-300-ի մասին լուրերը ի վերջո չհաստատվեն, միեւնույն է, թեմայի արծարծումը ինքնին պատահական չի կարող համարվել: Փորձ է արվում խախտել հայ-ադրբեջանական հակամարտության գոտում ուժերի հավասարակշռությունը: Եւ այդքանից հետո արդեն, գալիս է «պապան» ու ասում է, որ ինքը կերաշխավորի մեր անվտանգությունը նոր պայմաններում: Մենք շատ ենք սիրում 1920-ի հետ զուգահեռներ անել ու հաճախ չարաշահում ենք զուգահեռելու իրավունքը: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում իրոք 20 թվի հոտ է փչում այն առումով, որ «անվտանգության երաշխավորողը» հաջորդ քայլերով կարող է ձգտել արագ «կարգավորել» հայ-թուրքական եւ հայ-ադրբեջանական բոլոր հարցերը, եւ հնչեցնել «Կայսրությունը խաղաղություն է» հին կոչը: «Խաղաղեցումը» հակամարտության կառավարման կայսերական սցենարի հարազատ մասն է:

И не выдержал медвед, Из кустов тогда он вылез, Закричал вовсю: «ПРЕВЕД!»

Ի՞նչ անել այս իրավիճակում: Պարզ է, որ ռուսական ռազմակայանների դուրսբերման հարցը չի կարող մոտակա ապագայի իրատեսական, հետեւաբար եւ զուտ քաղաքական պահանջ դառնալ: Այսինքն՝ անկախ այդ կարգախոսի հնչեցումից, նոր պայմանագիրն էլ կստորագրվի, ռազմակայաններն էլ կմնան: Բայց դա ամենեւին էլ չի նշանակում, որ այս կարգախոսը չպետք է հնչեցվի: Ճ՛իշտ հակառակը: Պետք է հստակ սահման գծվի եւ «պատերազմը հայտարարվի»: Ճիշտ տեղում եւ ճիշտ ժամանակում արտահայտված վճռական խոսքը գրեթե պարտադիր արդյունք է բերում եթե ոչ վաղը, ապա հաջորդ օրը: Ինչպես որ Լատինական Ամերիկայի երկրների ժողովուրդների ազատագրական շարժումների համար տարիների ընթացքում նպատակ է եղել ԱՄՆ ռազմական եւ այլ ներկայության դեմ պայքարը, այդպես էլ հետսովետական տարածքում ազատագրական պայքարի թիրախը ռուսական ներկայությունն է: Եթե այս կարգախոսը չի դառնում գերնպատակ, մեծ հաշվով մնացած ամենը երկրորդական հարցերի շուրջ տուֆտա խոսակցության է վերածվում սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ: Հակառակը, եթե գերնպատակը պարզ է, ապա մյուս բոլոր հարցերը, ընդհուպ մինչեւ կենցաղային, իմաստավորվում են:

Իհարկե, երկրի իշխանությունը կամ թեկուզ խոշոր քաղաքական ուժերը, նույնիսկ ցանկության դեպքում չեն կարող հարցն այսպես բարձրացնել եւ չեն կարող հաշվի չնստել ռուսաստանյան գործոնի հետ: Բայց հենց այստեղ էլ ավելի է շեշտվում հասարակության դերը: Հե՛նց հասարակական մակարդակով այս կարգախոսը պետք է բարձրացվի: Դա կարող է, թերեւս օգնել նույն իշխանությանը, թեկուզ մեղմել այն պայմանները, որոնք, ըստ էության, պարտադրվում են մեր երկրին: Իհարկե, խոսքը ոչ թե կոնկրետ այսօրվա անհույս գաղութատիրական վարչակարգի, այլ ցանկացած ապագա իշխանության մասին է: Իսկ հասարակության այն հատվածը, որը կրողն է անկախության գաղափարի, հնարավորություն կունենա հավելյալ մոբիլիզացիայի եւ իր նպատակների ձեւակերպման:

Օրհնված լինի էն սհաթը, երբ ռուս զինվորն իր ոտը կքաշի Հայաստանից: Մենք ականատեսն ենք լինելու այդ ժամին:
Ենթավերնագրերում օգտագործված մեջբերումների ամբողջական տեքստը կարող եք դիտել՝ http://lurkmore.ru կայքում՝ Медвед հոդվածի մեջ:

*Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյան -

Օգոստոս 19, 2010*

----------


## Արամ

ետ ձեր հարաբերությունների պատճառով քիչ էր մնում հարցազրույցից ուշանամ :Angry2:

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Превед Медвед*
> 
> Ռուսաստանը որպես Հայաստանի անվտանգության երաշխիք. այս ձեւակերպումը նշանակում է Հայաստանի անկախության կորստի ֆորմալ իրավաբանական ձեւակերպում, այսինքն` նաեւ որակապես նոր իրավիճակ: Անկախության կորուստ` նշանակում է ժողովրդավարական, օրինապաշտ եւ բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանի հույսի կորուստ: Շատերին թվում է, որ անկախությունը բերեց մեզ չարիք: Իրականում մեր չարիքների արմատը մեր գաղութային կարգավիճակն է: Հայաստանը երբեք չի դառնա մեր երազած երկիրը, եւ մարդիկ երբեք լավ չեն ապրի Հայաստանում, քանի դեռ մենք գտնվում ենք ռուսական ազդեցության գոտում, եւ առավել եւս` քանի դեռ այդ ազդեցությունը բացարձակի վերածվելու միտում ունի:
> 
> *Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյան -
> 
> Օգոստոս 19, 2010*


Էստեղ են ասել՝ «արտը խախուդ, մահանան` կարկուտ»։ Հրանտ Տեր–Աբրահամյանը աչքիս լավ խմած է գրել էսքան երկար–բարակ մեր անկախության կորստի ու մեր բոլոր դժբախտություններ պատճառ Ռուսաստանի մասին :Jpit:  Իհարկե Ռուսաստանը բարի պտուղ չի։ Բայց որ մեր չարիքների արմատը իմեննօ Ռուսաստանն է... Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ էի ժամանակին տենց մտածում, բայց դե որ խորանում ես, ապա դա լրիվ նույնն է, որ ռուսները իրենց բոլոր դժբախտությունների պատճառ համարեն հրեաներին ու կովկասցիներին (այդպես էլ համարում են :Jpit: ): Նյետ, ինչ–որ բան սխալ է։ Մի հատ նայեք թե ԱՄՆ–ն քանի երկրում բազա ունի՝ List_of_United_States_military_bases
Ինչ, էս երկրները կորցրե՞լ են իրենց անկախությունը, օրինակ ասենք Գերմանիան, որի միայն մի ավիաբազայում 53 հազար ամերիկյան զինծառայող կա։ Աչքիս ընդդիմության ձախողման հերթական մահանան է, թե ռուսները չլինեին, իրենք իշխանություն կստանային :Jpit:  Ուրեմն եթե վդրուգ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանում բազա չունենար էլ, բայց Ռուսաստանին պետք լիներ Հայաստանի ռազմական գործերին խառնվել, ապա ռուսական զորքերը էլի հանգիստ կհայտնվեին Հայաստանում, Սերժն էլ կուտեր իր գալստուկը... եթե հասցներ իհարկե :Smile:  Ռուսական բազան Թուրքիա–Ադրբեջան ու հնարավոր Իրան եռյակի կոնտրբալանսն է, որին Հայաստանը միայնակ իր ուժերով չի կարող հավասարակշռել։ Ու Ռուսաստանը բնականաբար իր ազդեցությունը այս կողմերում չի ուզում թուլացնել։ Բայց Ռուսական բազան մեր երկրի սոցիալական, տնտեսական ու ներքին քաղաքական հարցերի վրա ազդեցություն ունի այնքան, ինչքան որ Ղրղզստանի վրա ունեցավ։ Կա՞ մարդ որ, Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունն է զգում։ Մի հատ գնացեք Ռուսաստան ու կտեսնեք որ մեր ոստիկանությունն ու պետավտոտեսուչները ռուսների համեմատ մուրազ են։ Մեր սպասարկման ոլորտը ու մեր մասնագետների որակը և այլնը ռուսների համեմատ մուրազ են։ Եթե դուք Մոսկվայում մի կարգին բան տեսնեք, ապա հաստատ դրա մեջ այլազգու մատ է խառը։ Առհասարակ մենք կարգին քաղաքակիրթ ու աշխատասեր ազգ ենք ռուսների հետ համեմատած :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.08.2010), Moonwalker (21.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> [B]
> «Ռուսներ հելեք մեր երկրից: Armenia for free people.» (Վերնիսաժի մոտի գրաֆիթիներից)
> 
> 
> *Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյան -
> 
> Օգոստոս 19, 2010*


«Ռուսներ հելեք մեր երկրից: Armenia for free people.» (Վերնիսաժի մոտի գրաֆիթիներից)

Էս  նախադասութոյւինց հետո արդեն Հրանտը շեղվել է նյութից: 
Սիրելի գրաֆիթիստ, ու գրաֆիթիստով զմայլված Հրանտ ջան, էդ ով ասեց, որ երկիրը ձերն ա, որ շուխուռ եք քցե՞:
Երկիրը երկրի տերերինն ա, իրանք էլ ում ուզեն, նրա տակն են պառկում,   նրան են կանչում խաշ- խորովածի կամ բ-զի: Ղալմաղալը տեղին չի: 
Բայց քանի որ հայկական քաղաքական անտեղյակությունը քշել Հրանտին էլ է ոտնատակ արել, փորձեմ  գոնե կայքում լիկբեզ անց կացնել :
Այս կամ այն երկրի ներկա քաղաքականա ուժը, հզորությունը, կարգավիճակը և  պատմականորեն ժառանգած   քաղաքական կարգավիճակ/դրվածք է, և ներկա սերնդի ջանքերով ծավալվող դինամիկ ընթացք: Ամեն սերունդ համաձայն իր մտավոր, կամային, աշխարհայացքային ու մշակութային պոտենցիալների պահում- պահպանում է իր ֆիզիկական տանիքը-պետությունը: Արդյունքում որևէ ցանկացած պահի այն կամ շան բուն է, կամ պալատ, կամ կատարյալ դժոխք, կամ էլ անտեր գերեզմանոց:  
Պետությունը դա որոշակի տարածքի վրա ձևավորված  սեփականություն է, որի գոյությունը համաձայնեցված է բոլոր շրջակա հարևանների հետ: 
Պետությունը մի կողմից տարածք է, մյուս կողմից մարդկանց համակեցության դաշտ, մյուս կողմից հասարակական պաշտպանական վահան, մյուս կողմից ներքին մրցակցություն ամբիցիոզ ասպարեզ, մյուս կողմից մշակութային միասնական խառնարան, մյուս կողմից ամենատարբեր մարդկանց -իդիոտների, ԲՏ-եքի, դեգեներատների, տվարների ու հանճարների ու  արժանապատիվ մարդկանց հավաքածու: Հարցը նրանում է, թե դրանցից որն է այդ երկրի տերը: 
Պետությունը դա ներքին պոտենցիալների շնորհիվ արտաքին հարևաններին ուղղված մարտահրավեր է-, գոյության իրավունքի մշտական պայքարի դաշտ: Պետությունը կերտվում և պահպանվում  է  ներքին ամբիցիոզության, կամքի, թասիբի  հաշվին և մրցակցության արդյունքում ի հայտ եկած լիդերների կամքով: Չի կարող գոյատևել ԲՏ-եքի պետություն, ուր ուժը կռիշն է, այլ ոչ թե իրական  մրցակցության մեջ հաղթանակած իսկապես լավ տղեն կամ ղզողլան աղջիկը: 

Պետությունը իր գոյությունը չի մուրում, այլ նվաճում է հարևանների հետ մղվող մշտական պայքարում –ներառյալ նաև պարբերական պատերազմները: Եթե մի քանի սերունդների ընթացքում պետության ղեկավարները իսկապես կարգին տղերքն են լինում, ապա նրանք սարքում են «ծովից –ծով» երազանքը ու մարդավարի կյանք են ապահովում իրենց սերունդների համար, /պայմանով, որ հաջորդ սերունդը ոչ թե մամայի բալա կխաղա, այլ կշարունակի տղամարդ մնալ: /
Ամեն պահի որևէ ԲՏ- հարևան պետություն կանգնած սպասում է որ դու թուլություն անես, -քեզ հոշոտի:  Հարատև պետական կյանքի ու բարեկեցության իմաստն այն է, որ էնքան խելք, կամ ու հեռատեսություն  ունենաս, թույլ չլինես, թասիբ ունենաս որ քեզ չուտեն: 
Այ էսքան պարզ է քաղաքականություն ասածը: Մյուս կողմից էլ հո բոլորը չեն կարող իրար հավասար լինել: Կայուն պետությունները ոնց որ շների ոհմակ, մեկը մոսկա է, մյուսը դոբերման, մյուսը ավչարկա, բայց սաղն էլ արևի տակ իրենց գյորա տեղ ունեն: Հիմա հայկական պետություն ասած -շունը այդ ոհմակում չկա: Պատմականորեն չի եղել այն թասիբով տղեն, որ ներսում սաղին կարգի հրավիրեր, կհասկացներ, կկզացներ ու շարք կայնած մարտի տանելով երկիր կսարքեր: Գործը տեղական անմակարդակներից էն կողմ չի անցել: 
Այսինքն դոդլֆիկը էսօրվա գործ չեն, մեր գեներում է գրված-արտադրել դոդլֆիկ ու կայֆոտել, թե բա մեր Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանը, բա մեր շախմատիստը, բա մեր բաքսյորը: Էս ենք: մանրապճեղ, կիսատ պռատ, գաճաճ ու ան-լոր: 
Հիմա ինչից ենք մանդրաժ, որ ռսների տակն ենք՞ Բա էլ ուր պտի ըլնեինք՞ : Բա ռսի ոտը պաչելուց էն յան մի այլ միտք մեզանում երբևէ եղել է՞: Գենոցիդ ենք կերել ու գնացել մեզ մորթողներին ֆուտբոլ ենք կրվում, փոխանակ գետինը մտնեինք: Ու ներկո երևելի դեմքերից որ մեկը չէր խաղաղա էդ ֆուտբոլը՞: Որ մի հայկական լիդեր ասածը էսօր լուրջ տեսքով  չի կրկնի նույն թամաշան՞: 
Ռսի տակ չպառկելու համար առաջին հերթին պետք է վեր կենալ տեղական ԲՏ-ու տակից:  մի տարի է էդ մասին եմ հաչում էս կայքում, քանի հոգի է դա ընդունում՞: Պետություն ունենալու համար քյաբաբ- խորովածից ու մլիցով մարդ ծեծել-սպանելուց են կողմ, նաև տղամարդկություն է պետք ունենալ իրերն իրենց անունով կոչելու: Որ մեկն է էսօր ասում, որ բացառությամբ մի  2 հոգուց մնացածը վախկոտ, անգյալ, անթասիբ  գյադաների կույտ է հայկական քաղաքական դաշտը: Վանոն էր գրել- գյադաների ժամանակը: Քանի գնաց, էնքան էդ բուսերը գրավեցին ասպարեզը:
Ինչու  եք վրա տալիս ամեն մի նոր, հրապարակ եկած ամբիցիոզություն հանդես բերող ամեն մի նոր տղու վրա՞: Տեղում սպանում նրա ամեն մի ամբիցիա՞: Էդքան թափած են ամբիցիոզ մարդիկ, որոնք պատրաստ են էս թշվառանոցում գործ սկսելու՞:
Պետությունը , քաղաքական բոլոր հարցերը հայաստանում պետք է սկսել ներսից, ներքին սկզբունքներից, թասիբից ու ներքին ճիվաղին, կեղծին, անպետքին հրապարակից հեռացնելուց: 
Կողքից նայելով, սրան-նրան տեսակնորեն բալետ անելով ոչ մի հարց չի լուծվելու, հիմա ոստիկանության ներսում են գյուլլում-վաղը ափաշքյարա, ամեն քայլափոխի կգյուլլեն, ոնց որ սոմալիում: 
Ներսում կմաքրվենք, դուրս կգանք ռսի տակից, չենք մաքրվի, տակից կանցնենք ներսը ու ավելի մութ կարգավիճակով:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Բիձա ջան, որ ասում ես այս ամենը մեր գեներից է գալիս, իհարկե մասամբ այդպես է, սակայն նայի օրինակ Կորեաներին։ Գենետիկորեն լրիվ նույն ժողովուրդն են, սակայն մի մասը մի մի կտոր հացի համար վոժդի անունով է երդվում, մյուս մասը աշհարհի լավագույն հեռուստացույցներն է արտադրում։ Այդ ո՞նց եղավ։ Գուցե նաև էլեմենտար բախտը բերել/չբերելու գործո՞նն է դեր խաղում։

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, որ ասում ես այս ամենը մեր գեներից է գալիս, իհարկե մասամբ այդպես է, սակայն նայի օրինակ Կորեաներին։ Գենետիկորեն լրիվ նույն ժողովուրդն են, սակայն մի մասը մի մի կտոր հացի համար վոժդի անունով է երդվում, մյուս մասը աշհարհի լավագույն հեռուստացույցներն է արտադրում։ Այդ ո՞նց եղավ։ Գուցե նաև էլեմենտար բախտը բերել/չբերելու գործո՞նն է դեր խաղում։


Ներկա կորեացու համար վերևում կամ ներքևում ծնվելը իհարկե բախտի հարց է, բայց եթե լուրջ, ապա  2 Կորեյաների գոյությունը Սովետով  ու ԱՄՆ-ով էր պայմանավորված: Ներքինը, կոնկրետ այս դեպքում, ետին պլան է մղված: Բաժանումից հետո 40 տարի մեկում զակազ էր տրված սովետական սկզբունքներով ԲՏ-ություն, մյուսում՝ արևմտյան ապրելաոճ: Կվերամիավորվեն ու կմախառնվեն սովետականն ու արևմտյանը: Թե ինչ կստացվի, կտեսնենենք: Համենայնդեպս, Գերմանիաների վերամիավորումից հետո  հոգեբանական, աշխարհայացքային բաժանումը դեռ որ շարունակվում է:

----------


## ministr

> Բիձա ջան, որ ասում ես այս ամենը մեր գեներից է գալիս, իհարկե մասամբ այդպես է, սակայն նայի օրինակ Կորեաներին։ Գենետիկորեն լրիվ նույն ժողովուրդն են, սակայն մի մասը մի մի կտոր հացի համար վոժդի անունով է երդվում, մյուս մասը աշհարհի լավագույն հեռուստացույցներն է արտադրում։ Այդ ո՞նց եղավ։ Գուցե նաև էլեմենտար բախտը բերել/չբերելու գործո՞նն է դեր խաղում։


Գեները կարևոր են, բայց ամեն ինչ չեն: Դաստիարակությունն ու մարդու մեջ ներդրվող արժեքներն են կարևոր:

----------


## Ariadna

> ԵՒ ԱՐԹՆԱՑԱՆՔ ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ռուսաստանի նախագահի իրոք պատմական այցը կայացավ: Այն պատմական ու հատկանշական էր նրանով, որ այդ այցի հաջորդ օրը մենք արթնացանք արդեն Ռուսաստանում: Այդ այցն ու ստորագրված փաստաթղթերը վերջապես ամեն ինչ իրենց տեղը դրեցին եվ, ինչու ոչ՝ «մեր երազկոտ հոգիներին բերին խաղաղ հանդարտություն»:
> 
> Քանզի այդ այցի շնորհիվ՝ մասնավորապես եվ հատկապես.
> 
> -Մենք ազատվեցինք թշնամի կամ բարեկամ փնտրելու եվ որոշելու հոգսից, քանզի «նորից ու կրկին»  հայտնվեցինք ու տեղավորվեցինք ի վերուստ մեր համար կանխորոշված ու նախագծված տրաֆարետի մեջ: Այն է՝ Թուրքիան թշնամի, Ադրբեջանը թշնամի, Վրաստանը՝ չկամ, Իրանը՝ կամ-կամ: Միակ հույսն ու ապավենը այս աշխարհում՝ Ռուսաստանը:
> ...


Լրագիր

----------

Rammer (22.08.2010), Երվանդ (22.08.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ԹԵՄԱՆ ՉՊԵՏՔ Է ԽԼԱՆԱ*

Ծայրահեղ ցինիզմի եւ լկտիության դրսեւորման օրինակ է Ադրբեջանին C 300 զենիթահրթիռային համալիր վաճառելու մասին ՌԴ արտգործնախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովի բացատրությունը: Եթե առաջ Ռուսաստանը ձեւ էր անում, որ տվյալ մատակարարումը կապված է ինչ որ քաղաքական նպատակահարմարության հետ, ապա այժմ ռուսները իրենք են հայտարարում, որ խոսքը տնտեսական պատճառի մասին է: Միանգամայն հասկանալի է, որ Ռուսաստանը մտադիր է Ադրբեջանին վաճառել սպառազինության տարբեր տեսակներ: Ոչ մի պաշտպանական զենք էլ գոյություն չունի, տվյալ դեպքում Ադրբեջանը դառնում է նվազ խոցելի, ինչը դառնում է պատերազմի կարեւոր գործոն: Հայկական իշխանությունն ու հայկական հասարակությունը անկարող եղան հակադրվել Ռուսաստանի այդ մտադրություններին: Հայերը, որոնք դեռեւս ունեն գիտակցություն եւ պատասխանատվություն Հայրենիքի ճակատագրի համար, պետք է հասկանան այդ իրավիճակը, եւ հիշել միշտ, հայ երեխաների արյան մեջ, որոնք կոչված են պաշտպանել իրենց Հայրենիքը, մեղավոր է Ռուսաստանը: Ոչ մի դաշնակից մենք չունենք եւ չենք էլ ունեցել: Այդ պարտության պատասխանատվությունն ոչ միայն Հայաստանի իշխանության վրա է ընկած, այլ նրանց, որոնք չբերելով որեւէ փաստարկ, դարձան այդ մարազմի հրապարակային “փաստաբանները”:

ԻԳՈՐ ՄՈՒՐԱԴՅԱՆ
Lragir.am

----------

Ariadna (24.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ  խնայեք ձեզ...
սրա մեջ մենակ մի լավ բան կա ))) հա հա կա
դուք մի հատ եկեք տեսեք Հրազդանի կալցեվոյից Ծաղկաձոր գնացող խեղճ ու կրակ, անտեր-անտիրական էտ մասը ինչ մի քանի օրում աճեցրած ծաղիկներից բռնցրած խոտի չիմերից դուրս եկած ծաղկել բացվել են )))) հիմա ինչքան ա օրհնում էն սհաթը, որ ռուսը ոտը դրեց էս հողը  :Wink: 
 Հա չնայած Երևան մտնող  Ռայկոմի ասֆալտն էլ նույն օրհնանքն է թափում, էլ չեմ ասում վարորդների մասին...

_Մի քիչ լիցքաթափվելու համար_

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Եթե համարենք որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է և Ռուսաստանն իր դաշնակցին երբեք չի դավաճանի ինչպես կարծում են որոշ մարդիկ, բայց ինչպես կարելի է բացատրել հանկարծակի ռազմաբազայի ժամկետի երկարացման փաստը երբ դեռ տասնամյակ կա ժամկետի լրացմանը: Որևե մեկը ոչ մի բացատրություն չտվեց, խդրում եմ եթե որևե մեկդ լսել եք լուսավորեք:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ես կարծում եմ դաշնագրի մեջ փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին արձանագրության իմաստը հիմնականում ռազմաբազայի լիազորությունների փոփոխությունն էր, իսկ ժամկետի երկարացումը երկրորդական ա: Ու հետո էլ ես անձամբ 2 ձեռքով կողմ եմ ''Ռուսաստանի պոչը բռնելու'' քաղաքականությանը, որովհետև ինչպես Վրաստանի փորձը ցույց տվեց՝ ավելի լավ ա ռուսների հետ քան նրանց դեմ:

----------


## Rammer

*Մեզ մի փնտրեք մեռելների մեջ...*

Վերջերս շատ է խոսվում Արցախում իրավիճակի սրման դեպքում Ռուսաստանի կամ ռուսական բանակի հնարավոր միջամտության մասին: Շատերը` հիմնականում պատերազմից հեռու մարդիկ, առաջ են տանում այն միտքը, որ եթե պատերազմը վերսկսվի, ապա Ռուսաստանը միանշանակ կօգնի մեզ:
Հերոսական կեցվածք ընդունելով, նրանք պնդում են, որ անցած պատերազմում էլ ռուսները մեզ օգնել են ու հիմա էլ կօգնեն: Բնականաբար, ես չեմ տիրապետում արցախյան պատերազմի ողջ ընթացքում հայ-ռուսական միջպետական ու ռազմաքաղաքական փոխհարաբերությունների ամբողջական տեղեկատվությանը եւ չեմ կարող տալ այդ ընթացքում Ռուսաստանի ունեցած դերի ամբողջական գնահատականը: Որպես պատերազմի մասնակից, չեմ ժխտում որոշ անհատ ռուս զինվորների ու սպաների աջակցությունը մեզ ու չեմ էլ ուրանում, որ զենք-զինամթերքն ամեն դեպքում նրանցից ենք ստացել, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, պետք է ասեմ, որ ռուսական կամ խորհրդային բանակի անմիջական օգնություն ես չեմ տեսել: Մինչդեռ մեր հակառակորդին այդ օգնությունը եղել է անթաքույց եւ էական: Սա ես ասում եմ որպես խորհրդային բանակի հետ ընդհարման առնվազն 3 խոշոր դեպքերի անմիջական մասնակից, եւ որպեսզի իմ պնդումը վերացական չհնչի՝ բերեմ որոշ մանրամասներ:

Մութալիբովը, որին ես համարում եմ ազերիների ամենահաջողված նախագահը, շատ արագ կարողացավ տարածաշրջանում գտնվող խորհրդային բանակի ստորաբաժանումներին շահագրգռելով` ներգրավել իրենց կողմից իրականացվող ծրագրերին, որի արդյունքում, իրենց անմիջական խաղարարար կամ բաժանարար առաքելությունը թողած, բանակը սկսեց ամբողջովին ծառայել Ադրբեջանին: Առանց բանակի մասնակցության հնարավոր չէր լինի իրականացնել հրեշավոր «Կոլցո» օպերացիան, ադրբեջանական ՕՄՕՆ-ը երբեք միայնակ չէր կարող հայաթափ անել Շահումյանի, Հադրութի եւ Բերդաձորի հայկական գյուղերը, բազմաթիվ հայերի գերեվարել ու տեղափոխել ադրբեջանական բանտեր, որովհետեւ մենք երբեք չենք վախեցել թուրքի հետ դեմ առ դեմ կռվելուց, միշտ էլ վտանգն առաջացել է բանակի միջամտության ժամանակ: Ահա մի նմանատիպ ընդհարում էլ տեղի է ունեցել Հաթերքի մերձակայքում:
«Կոլցո» օպերացիան իրականացնելուց հետո խորհրդային բանակի ստորաբաժանումները փորձում էին նույնը կրկնել նաեւ Մարտակերտի ձորակում, սակայն, 18 ըՁՀ-ներից կազմված շարասյունը մեզ հաջողվեց 17 հոգով ետ մղել Դրմբոնի մերձակայքում, նրանք, հանդիպելով դիմադրության՝ վախից հրաժարվեցին իրենց հետագա ծրագրերից ու ավելի ակտիվ սկսեցին հայկական գյուղերից մարդկանց առեւանգման ամենօրյա գործը: 1991 թ. օգոստոսին նրանք առեւանգել էին Հաթերքի 2 բնակիչների եւ փորձում էին նրանց նույնպես տեղափոխել ադրբեջանական բանտեր:

Դա կանխելու նպատակով մենք ստիպված էինք հարձակվել խորհրդային բանակի վրա եւ 32 զինվորների պատանդ վերցնելով՝ խորացանք անտառները: Երեք-չորս ջոկատներից կազմված 63 հոգանոց մեր հատուկ խմբի դեմ, որը հետագայում հայտնի դարձավ «Փառանձեմ» անունով, հանելով մոտ 3600 զինվոր, 90 մարտական տեխնիկա եւ 3 ուղղաթիռներ, խորհրդային բանակի, եթե չեմ սխալվում՝ գեներալ Սավիկովի գլխավորությամբ, հակառակորդը շրջապատեց Հաթերք գյուղն ու շրջակա անտառները եւ վերջնագիր ներկայացրեց պատանդներին ազատելու համար: Միջադեպը մեծ հնչեղություն էր ստացել, ու այն հարթելու համար Հաթերք էին ժամանել Ռուսաստանի ժողպատգամավորներ Շաբաթը եւ Սմիռնովը, Մոսկվայի Մայրական կոմիտեի նախագահը: Սկսվել էին ԳԿՉՊ-ի օրերը, եւ Յանաեւը զանգահարել էր Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Գերագույն Խորհրդի նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին՝ ստեղծված իրավիճակից ելք գտնելու համար: Եւ նրա հանձնարարությամբ Հաթերք եկան Բաբկեն Արարքցյանն եւ երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, Ստեփանակերտից՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Ի վերջո բանակցությունների միջոցով գերիներին փոխանակեցինք, եւ խաղաղությամբ հարթվեց միջադեպը: Սակայն ես համոզված եմ, որ բանակը պատրաստ էր հակառակ դեպքում հողին հավասարացնել Հաթերքն ու շրջակա գյուղերը` ինչպես հայտնել էին իրենց վերջնագրում:

Առհասարակ քաղաքականության մեջ կա մի պարզ ճշմարտություն, որը չգիտես ինչու, մեր շատ քաղաքական գործիչներ չեն ուզում հասկանալ: Թե ժամանակին Խորհրդային Միությունը, թե այնուհետեւ Ռուսաստանը, եւ թե առհասարակ իրեն հարգող որեւէ երկիր իր այս կամ այն քայլը կատարում է իր պետական շահերից ելնելով: Այդ շահի թելադրանքով էր, որ երբ ռուսական ռազմակայանը հանվում էր վրացական Խաշուրի քաղաքից, ռուսները մի պահեստից մեզ էին զենք-զինամթերք վաճառում, մյուսից՝ ազերիներին:

Պատերազմի այն փուլում, երբ ազերիների դիմադրությունը վերջնականապես կազմալուծված էր, եւ ոչ մի դժվարություն չկար եւս 1-2 շրջաններ ազատագրելու համար, հենց Ռուսաստանի միջամտությամբ էր կասեցվում մեր առաջխաղացումը: Այստեղ տեղին է հիշել նաեւ 1915 թվականը, երբ ռուսական բանակը, հասնելով Էրզրում, կրկին իրենց շահից ելնելով՝ հանկարծակի հետ քաշվեցին, հայերին թողնելով թուրքի դեմ միայնակ: Այսօր էլ կարող է նույնը կրկնվել, եւ ամենեւին էլ պետք չէ զարմանալ, կամ առավելեւս՝ զայրանալ այն բանի համար, որ Ռուսաստանը պատրաստվում է Ադրբեջանին վաճառել C-300 տիպի զենիթահրթիռային համակարգեր: Դա առեւտուր է, նման այն առեւտուրին, որն անում էին խորհրդային բանակի ռուս զինվորները, երբ հայերին գերի վերցնելուց ու ազերիներին հանձնելուց հետո գալիս ու մեզ հետ սակարկում էին նրանց ետ բերելու համար: Այնպես որ, չի բացառվում, որ նույն ռուսները Արցախի հարցում վաղը նույնպես առեւտրի մեջ մտնեն Ադրբեջանի հետ նավթի, գազի կամ էլ մի ուրիշ գործոնի պատճառով: Հենց այստեղ է, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ մեր եւ ռուսների շահերը վաղը չեն համընկնելու, ինչից ելնելով էլ մենք պետք է ամեն կերպ հեռու մնանք նման գործարքներից: Վերջին հաշվով մեզանից հող են ուզում, իսկ հողի գինը հատկապես՝ արյամբ ազատագրված, միայն հասկացողին է տրվում: Մյուս կողմից էլ մենք մեր ունեցած-չունեցածը վաղուց վաճառել ու հանձնել ենք ռուսներին ու այս առումով էլ որեւէ հույս չպետք է փայփայենք: Այսքանով հանդերձ, այնուամենայնիվ, թող այն տպավորությունը չստեղծվի, թե ես դեմ եմ հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների խորացմանը կամ այլ աշխարհաքաղաքական կողմնորոշման կողմնակից եմ: Քավ լիցի, ուղղակի ես դեմ եմ, որ այդ հարաբերություններում մենք հայտնվել ենք վասալի կարգավիճակում, եւ այսօր արդեն մեր հարցերն առանց մեզ են քննարկում: Հենց այդ` վասալի հոգեբանության արդյունք է նաեւ Գյումրիի ռուսական ռազմակայանի գործունեությունը 49 տարով երկարացնելու որոշումը, որն ինչքան էլ փորձեն ներկայացնել որպես փոխադարձ շահավետ գործարք, այնուամենայնիվ թելադրված է ռուսական շահով: Այնպես որ, մեզ ոչ թե պետք է հետաքրքրի, թե ռուսները կամ որեւէ այլ երկիր ինչ քայլի կդիմի, այլ այն, թե մենք ինչ ենք անելու: Մենք մեկընդմիշտ պետք է ընդունենք, որ, Աստված մի արասցե, եթե վաղը պատերազմ վերսկսվի, մեր հույսը պետք է դնենք միմիայն մեզ վրա: Ինչպես ժողովրդական խոսքն է ասում. «Եղունգ ունես՝ գլուխդ քորիր»: Այս պահին ինձ ամենաշատը մտահոգում է այն հարցը, թե համատարած այս անարդարության ու անօրինականության պայմաններում հայտնված մեր ժողովուրդը իր մեջ ուժ կգտնի՞ եւս մի պատերազմ իր ուսերին տանելու համար: Պատերազմի տարիներին սովն ու զրկանքները մեր ժողովուրդը պատվով է տարել, որովհետեւ գիտակցում էր, որ այդ պահին հացից առավել մեզ զենք-զինամթերք ու վառելիք էր պետք, իսկ դրանք մեզ հենց այնպես ոչ ոք չէր նվիրում: Իսկ այսօր խաղաղության 16 տարիներից հետո, ժողովուրդն ինչո՞ւ է հայտնվել սովի ու թշվառության ճիրաններում, ինչո՞ւ են մեր շրջապատում օրեցօր ավելանում մարմնավաճառները, մուրացկաններն ու աղբերից հաց հայթայթողները: Չէ՞ որ նրանք մեր երեկվա լիարժեք քաղաքացիներն էին` բանվորը, արհեստավորը, մտավորականը, իսկ այսօր հանկարծ հայտնվել են այդ կարգավիճակում: Իսկ ի՞նչ վիճակում են կռվող տղաները` կամավորականները:

Կա՞ մեկը, որ հետաքրքրվում է, փորձում է օգնել նրանց՝ գոյատեւել այս պայմաններում: Իհարկե չկա, բառիս բուն իմաստով` չկա, որովհետեւ այդպիսիք լինելու դեպքում թույլ չէին տա հոգեպես եւ ֆիզիկապես ջարդել ազատամարտիկներին, ինչպես եղավ բոլորիս աչքի առաջ: Նրանց մեծամասնությունն այսօր օրվա հացի խնդիրն էլ ի վիճակի չէ լուծել, դեռ ավելին, Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո էլ մեր «իրավապահ» համակարգը, քննիչներն ամեն գնով փորձում էին հասնել նրան, որ ազատամարտիկն իր մարտական ընկերոջ կամ հրամանատարի դեմ ցուցմունք գրի: Եւ երբ իրենց ստոր ու թուրքավարի մեթոդներով կարողանում էին արդյունքի հասնել, անթաքույց հրճվում էին: Այդպես կհրճվեին միայն թուրքերը՝ հայերին գլխատելուց: Դե իսկ դատավորներն էլ այդ ամենի հիման վրա դատում էին ազատամարտիկներին, անամոթաբար արտասանելով «Հանուն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության» բառերը, մինչդեռ տեղին կլիներ, որ ասեին «ընդդեմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության...»: Իսկ այն ազատամարտիկներն էլ, ովքեր կարողացան անարատ պահել իրենց ֆիդայի պապերից ժառանգած ազատամարտիկի բարձր անունն ու չկոտրվեցին, այսօր կամ բանտերում են, կամ էլ անասելի խոշտանգումներից հետո կես մարդ են դարձել: Ո՞րն է այս ամենի նպատակը, մի՞թե դրան էին արժանի վերջին հարյուրամյակների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ հաղթանակած ու մեր հայրենիքի սահմաններն ընդլայնած տղաները: Թե՞ կարծում եք, որ այդ տղաները այլեւս պետք չեն. լավ հիշեք, մեծապատիվ մուրացկաններ, նրանք իրենց գործով են անմահ եւ նրանք մեր գալիք սերնդի վաղվա պատմությունն ու հպարտությունն են: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, վաղվա հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում հայրենի սահմանները պաշտպանելու են հաստավիզ օլիգարխներն ու ցմփոր չինովնիկնե՞րը, որոնք անցած պատերազմի ժամանակ էլ իրենց հարստությունն էին դիզում: Սրանք հարցեր են, որոնց պատասխանել է պետք, մինչդեռ, ցավով եմ սա նշում, շատ-շատերը վախենում են անգամ խոսել այս ամենի մասին: Վախենում են, կարծելով, թե կկորցնեն օրվա հացը, չմտածելով, որ այսօրվա լռության հետեւանքով իրենց սերունդը վաղը ոչ միայն հացազուրկ կդառնա, այլեւ հայրենազուրկ: Ի վերջո, չէ՞ որ բոլորս ենք պատասխանատու այն ապագայի համար, որը թողնելու ենք մեր սերունդներին, եւ եթե ուզում ենք գոնե ինչ-որ տեսանելի ապագա փոխանցել նրանց, պետք է անհապաղ կասեցնենք ազգովի դեպի անդունդ գահավիժումը:

Դրա համար այժմ անհրաժեշտ է կտրուկ քայլեր ձեռնարկվեն սոցիալական արդարության եւ ներքաղաքական ներդաշնակության վերականգնման համար: Ճիշտ է, այսօրվա առաջնահերթ խնդիրն արտաքին քաղաքական մարտահրավերներին դիմակայելն է, սակայն նախ եւ առաջ պետք է մեր ներքին միասնության, Հայաստան-Արցախ-Սփյուռք միաբանության ու համերաշխության հարցերը լուծել, որովհետեւ մեր միասնական ու որպես ժողովրդավարական երկիր հանդես գալու դեպքում միայն արտաքին աշխարհը հաշվի կնստի մեզ հետ: Իսկ գերտերությունների, տարածաշրջանային երկրների շահերի բախման առկա պայմաներում մենք դեռ կարող ենք մեր ուրույն տեղն ունենալ կամ շահեկան դիրքի հասնել: Հակառակ դեպքում աղետն անխուսափելի է:
Լուսահոգի Սպարապետն ասում էր, որ չկա մի ժողովուրդ, որ պատերազմ սիրի, բայցեւ ինքը չգիտի մի ժողովուրդ, որն այդպես ատի իր հաղթանակած պատերազմը: Առհասարակ մեր պատմությունը ժամանակի ընթացքում տալիս է իր հերոսների եւ դավաճանների արժանի գնահատականը, բայց հաճախ՝ ոչ նրանց կենդանության օրոք: Դա ինչ-որ տեղ նաեւ հայի նախանձի վկայությունն է, որ մեզ ներսից է ուտում, ինչի դառը պտուղները մենք քաղել ենք դարեր շարունակ: Ժամանակն է փոխել մեր մոտեցումները նաեւ այս հարցում: Այնպես որ, մեզ մի փնտրեք մեռելների մեջ, մենք այստեղ ենք՝ դեռ Ձեր կողքին...:

*Սասուն Միքայելյան
«Ոգու փորձություն» ՀԿ փոխնախագահ, «Սասուն» ջոկատի հրամանատար, քաղբանտարկյալ*

----------

davidus (25.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (30.09.2010), Mephistopheles (25.08.2010), Norton (25.08.2010), Tig (25.08.2010), voter (30.09.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ԻՆՉՈՒ ԷՐ ՊԵՏՔ ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԸ*

Հայ-ռուսական համաձայնագիրը, որ վերաբերում է մեր երկրում ռուսական ռազմակայանների տեղակայման ժամկետի ընդլայնմանն ու Հայաստանի անվտանգությունն ապահովելու լիազորության տրամադրմանը, վերջին շրջանում առիթ տվեց Հայաստանի անկախության, ինքնիշխանության մասին շատ խոսակցությունների: Նույնիսկ կան գնահատականներ, որ Հայաստանը սրանով պարզապես դարձավ Ռուսաստանի լիակատար վասալը, Ռուսաստանի մի նահանգ ընդամենը:

Ամենեւին չվիճարկելով այդ գնահատականները, այդուամենայնիվ հայտնեմ որոշակի անհամաձայնություն դրանց հանդեպ: Կարծում եմ, որ ստորագրված համաձայնագրով, մեծ հաշվով, իրականում, Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանում ոչ մի նոր բան ձեռք չբերեց, մեծ հաշվով ոչնչով չավելացրեց իր ազդեցությունը Հայաստանի վրա: Հայաստանի վրա ռուսական ազդեցությունը տեղակայված ռազմակայանների ժամկետը եւ լիազորությունը չէ, որ որոշում են կամ կանխորոշում:

Պարզապես Ռուսաստանը մի քիչ էլ դե յուրե տեսք տվեց Հայաստանի վրա իր ունեցած ազդեցությանը: Բայց այդ ազդեցությունը դե ֆակտո գոյություն ուներ, եւ այն հենց դե ֆակտո ավելին է, քան դե յուրե երեւում է հիմա: Ում համար էր գաղտնիք, որ անվտանգության Հայաստանի հույսը Ռուսաստանն է: Ում համար էր գաղտնիք, որ Հայաստանն իր ներկայիս վիճակով անզոր է լինելու որոշել, թե ասենք 2020 թվականին ռազմակայանների տեղակայման նախկին ժամկետը սպառվելու դեպքում ինչ էր լինելու դրանց ճակատագիրը:

Խնդիրն այն է, որ Հայաստանը “ներծծված” է Ռուսաստանով, ռուսաստանությամբ: Հարց է, թե ինչն է ավելի վատ` երբ 49 կամ 109 տարով տեղակայված են ռուսական ռազմակայաններ ու դրանք ունեն երկրի անվտանգությունն ապահովելու լիազորությո՞ւն, թե որ օրինակ երկրի էներգետիկ բոլոր ենթակառուցվածքները գտնվում են Ռուսաստանի ենթակայության տակ: Արդեն ավելի քան մեկ տասնամյակ է, որ Հայաստանի բնակչության զգալի մասն ապրում է Ռուսաստանում աշխատող հարազատների ու բարեկամների հաշվին: Հայաստանը “ներծծված” է Ռուսաստանով` կենցաղից մինչեւ մեծ քաղաքականություն, ու դա նոր չէ: Դե ֆակտո դա չի ավելացել, միայն դե յուրե, որն ըստ էության մեծ նշանակություն չունի, որովհետեւ եթե դե ֆակտո նվազի Ռուսաստանի դերը, ապա դե յուրե կնվազի ինքնաբերաբար, կամ եթե չնվազի էլ, ապա մեծ նշանակություն էլ չի ունենա:

“Աշխարհը շուռ չի եկել”, պարզապես նոր է երեւում նրա “շուռ եկած” լինելը: Այսինքն խորքային իմաստով իրավիճակի փոփոխություն չկա, ու թող ռուսական եւ հայկական քարոզչամեքենաները չփորձեն շեփորել, թե ահա Ռուսաստանը վերանվաճում է իր դիրքերը: Ռուսաստանը ոչ մի դիրք էլ չի վերանվաճում, քանի որ այդ դիրքն առանց այդ էլ իրենն էր:

Իրավիճակը մի քիչ նման է նրան, որ զինվորը խրամատում պառկած է ավտոմատը ձեռքին եւ հանկարծ վեր է կենում եւ բոյով մեկ կանգնում: Նա առաջ էլ խրամատում էր, բայց պառկած, եւ մեծ հաշվով ավելի ապահով: Եվ եթե նա հանկարծ ոտքի է կանգնում, դա չի նշանակում, որ նա նոր է հայտնվել խրամատում կամ խրամատում ավելի է հայտնվել: Ավելին, կանգնելով, նա գուցե արդեն ավելի խոցելի է դարձրել խրամատի իր դիրքը:

Պետք չէ խուճապի մատնվել: Հայաստանի ինքնիշխանությունն այս օրերին ավելի չի պակասել, քան պակասում էր անցած տարիների ընթացքում: Հայաստանի վրա ռուսական կենցաղա-մշակութային, տնտեսա-քաղաքական, էթնո-հոգեբանական ազդեցությունը չի ավելացել, քան կար մինչեւ այժմ: Երեւի դա այնքան շատ է, որ ավելանալու տեղ էլ չունի: Կատարվածը, որքան էլ որ խորաթափանցորեն փորձենք մեծ քաղաքականություն եւ ռազմավարություն տեսնել դրա մեջ, հիմնականում ընդամենը արարողակարգային մի բան էր, առանց որի մի տեսակ աղքատիկ կստացվեր ՌԴ նախագահի առաջին Պետական այցը Հայաստան:

Միգուցե հենց դա է պատճառը, որ Ռուսաստանի հետ Հարավային Կովկասում մրցակցող Արեւմուտքը` մասնավորապես Միացյալ Նահանգները, բավական հանգիստ նայեց այդ ամենին: Ի վերջո, Նահանգների բարձրաստիճան շատ դիվանագետներ են հայտարարել, որ հասկանում են Հայաստանի կապվածությունը Ռուսաստանին եւ չեն պահանջում խզել այդ կապը: Դա քաղաքական պրագմատիզմն է: Հայաստանի իշխանությունն այժմ ցանկության դեպքում անգամ ի զորու չէ Ռուսաստանին ասել ոչ:

Դրա համար Հայաստանը պետք է իրականացնի ներքին լուրջ բարեփոխումներ, ազատականացնի տնտեսական եւ քաղաքական կյանքը, բացի երկիրը թե սեփական քաղաքացիների, թե աշխարհի առաջ: Ու դրա համար ֆիզիկական սահմաններն ամենեւին էլ պարտադիր չէ, որ բաց լինեն: Ժամանակակից աշխարհում տեխնոլոգիաների եւ ենթակառուցվածքների զարգացման աստիճանը զգալի հնարավորություններ է ընձեռում զարգանալ նաեւ ֆիզիկական փակ սահմանի պարագայում: Համենայն դեպս, Հայաստանն ակնհայտորեն դեռ չի օգտագործել ֆիզիկական փակ սահմանի պարագայում զարգանալու իր հնարավորությունների երեւի թե առնվազն 50 տոկոսը, եթե ոչ ավելին:

Այլ խնդիր է իհարկե, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունը տարիներ շարունակ գերադասել եւ գերադասում է Ռուսաստանին, եւ ընդհանրապես աշխարհաքաղաքական կենտրոններին անընդհատ ասել այո, քան մտածել երկրի բարեփոխման մասին, ինչը կարող է եւ իշխանություն արժենալ: Բայց հենց այդ իմաստով, էլ ավելի ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ հայ-ռուսական վերջին զարգացումներն իրականում ոչ թե փոխում են խնդիրը, այլ էլ ավելի ընդգծում այն` երկրի վերափոխում: Այստեղ են բոլոր հարցերն ու պատասխանները:

*ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ*

----------

Tig (25.08.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*«Ժամանակ». Ռուսական ռազմաբազայի 12 հազար զինծառայողները աշխատավարձ են ստանում ՀՀ պետբյուջեից
10:57 • 25.08.10
*

Բացի այն, որ Հայաստանում տեղակայված ռուսական ռազմաբազայի բոլոր ծախսերը հոգում է հայկական կողմը, ռուս զինվորականները, որոնց թիվը շուրջ 12 հազար է, աշխատավարձ են ստանում Հայաստանի պետական բյուջեից։ Թեև ռուս զինվորներն իրենց աշխատավարձն ստանում են ՀՀ պետբյուջեից, սակայն այդ գումարներն ստանում են ոչ թե հայկական, այլ ռուսական բանակի դրույքաչափերով։ Ավելին, վերջերս, երբ ռուսական բանակի զինծառայողների աշխատավարձերը բարձրացվել են, Հայաստանում տեղակայված ռուսական ռազմաբազայի ներկայացուցիչները գնացել են ՀՀ ԱԳՆ և պահանջել իրենց աշխատավարձերը ևս բարձրացնել ըստ այդմ։

tert.am

----------


## Rammer

*ԱԴՐԲԵՋԱՆԸ ԳՆՈՒՄ Է ՌՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ՈՒՂՂԱԹԻՌՆԵՐ
*
Ադրբեջանական APA գրծակալությունը տեղեկացնում է, թե Ադրբեջանը մտադիր է առաջիկայում Ռուսաստանից գնել Ka-32 տեսակի չորս մարտական ուղղաթիռ։

Ադրբեջանի արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունը այս տարվա մայիսին արդեն գնել է Ka-32 տեսակի երկու ուղղաթիռ։ Այդ ուղղաթիռները նախատեսված են եւ բեռներ փոխադրելու, եւ մարտական գործողություններ վարելու համար։ Այն կարող է փոխադրել մինչեւ չորս տոննա բեռ եւ չորս ժամ անընդմեջ թռչել առանց վերալիցքավորման։

Lragir.am

----------


## ministr

Էս ուղղաթիռի մասինա խոսքը, որ հիմնականում օգտագործվումա բեռներ փոխադրելու, փրկարարական և նման այլ նպատակներով: Որպես մարտական էլի կիրառվումա բեռնափոխադրումների համար... Նենց որ առանձնապես բան չկա մեջը, ինչքան էլ որ լրագրողները լուն դավա են սարքում  :Smile: 

Սա էլ ինքը

----------


## zanazan

> Ու հետո էլ ես անձամբ 2 ձեռքով կողմ եմ ''Ռուսաստանի պոչը բռնելու'' քաղաքականությանը, որովհետև ինչպես Վրաստանի փորձը ցույց տվեց՝ ավելի լավ ա ռուսների հետ քան նրանց դեմ:


 Նման եր են անեկդոտին - "եթե տեսնում ես ել ճար չկա,մեկա բռնաբարելու են, փորձիր թուլանալ ու հաճույք ստանալ..."

----------

Rammer (31.08.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

ՄՈՍԿՎԱՅԻ ԹՇՆԱՄԻՆ ՄԵ՞Ր ԹՇՆԱՄԻՆ Է

ՀՅԴ պատգամավոր Արմեն Ռուստամյանն ասում է, թե Հայաստանի անվտանգության 80 տոկոսն ապահովում է Ռուսաստանը: Նման խոստովանությունից հետո ինքնիշխանության մասին խոսակցությունն, ինչպես ասում են, դառնում է ավելորդ: Եվ ամենավիրավորականն այն է, որ նման խոստովանություն է անում մի կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ, որը իր նպատակն է հռչակել պատմական անարդարությունը վերականգնելը եւ ազգային հարցերի լուծումը:

Արմեն Ռուստամյանի խոստովանությունը խորհել է տալիս ոչ միայն նրա կուսակցության մասին: Ակամա հարցեր են առաջանում` ումի՞ց է Հայաստանին պաշտպանում Ռուսաստանը: Ովքե՞ր են ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի թշնամիները եւ արդյոք Ռուսաստանը նրանցից պաշտպանում է Հայաստանին: Կամ էլ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին պաշտպանում է սեփական թշնամիների՞ց, նրանց պարտադրելով իր դաշնակիցներին:

Հարցերը հենց այնպես չեն: Եթե Հայաստանը իր թշնամիներ է համարում Թուրքիային ու Ադրբեջանին, ապա Ռուսաստանը մտադիր չէ մեզ պաշտպանել նրանցից: Դժվար թե Թուրքիան հարձակվի Հայաստանի վրա, քանի որ ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ է, իսկ ՆԱՏՕ-ն պատճառ չունի հարձակվել Հայաստանի վրա: Իսկ Ադրբեջանից Ռուսաստանը մտադիր չէ մեզ պաշտպանել: Համենայնդեպս, ոչ հայ-ռուսական համաձայնագրերում, ոչ էլ Ռուսաստանի նախագահի ու ԱԳ նախարարի հայտարարություններում չի խոսվել Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի հակամարտության դեպքում Ռուսաստանի միջամտության մասին, առավել եւս, Ղարաբաղում: Նման հնարավորության մասին խոսում են միայն հայ քաղաքական գործիչներն ու իշխանական քաղաքագետները, առանց որեւէ հղում անելու: Իսկ Մոսկվայի համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր Ալեքսանդր Դուգինն ընդհանրապես հայտարարեց, որ “Ռուսաստանը կարող է իր ռազմական ներկայության գործոնն օգտագործել միայն մի նպատակով` թույլ չտալու ռազմական հակամարտություն: Եւ, եթե ուզում եք, Հայաստանին զսպելու համար, եթե նա ցանկանա նման հակամարտություն սանձազերծել”:

Այսպիսով, ստացվում է, որ Ռուսաստանը մեզ չի պաշտպանում մեր թշնամիներից: Հակավրացական հիստերիան, որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ բարձրանում է հայկական զլմ-ներում, վկայում է, որ Ռուսաստանը մտադիր է պաշտպանել մեզ իր սեփական թշնամիներից: Ինչի համար են հայկական զլմ-ները Վրաստանին մեղադրում այն բանում, որ նա բռնել է ՆԱՏՕ-ին անդամակցելու կուրս, որ ժողովրդավարությունն այդ երկրում աջակցվում է ամերիկյան փողերով: Հայաստանի դա ի՞նչ գործն է, եթե նրա հարեւանի համար այդպես ավելի լավ է, քան ռուսների ազդեցության տակ լինելը: Պատասխանը մեկն է` Ռուսաստանը անվտանգության երաշխիքների հետ միասին Հայաստանին պարտադրել է նաեւ իր թշնամիներին: Մեր տեղական հեռուստաալիքներով հաճախ կարելի է լսել, թե ինչպես են ինչ որ մեկին բացահայտել Աչեւմուտքի հետ կապեր ունենալու համար, սակայն Արեւմուտքը կարծես թե չի հայտարարվել որպես Հայաստանի թշնամի:

Ակնհայտ է, որ ռուսաստանը մեզ պաշտպանում է իր հակառակորդներից: Իսկ մենք ուրախանում ենք, ինչպես երեխաներ: Ճիշտ է, Մոսկվան ինքն էլ դեռ չի կողմնորոշվել իր թշնամիների հարցում` նա մեկ ընկերանում է Արեւմուտքի հետ, մեկ հայտարարում, թե ՆԱՏՕ-ին կխոչընդոտի, մեկ աջակցում իրանին, հետո էլ հրաժարվում նրան С-300 վաճառել, մեկ պաշտպանում է Թուրքիայի հետ Հայաստանի սահմանը, մեկ Թուրքիայի հետ առանց վիզայի ռեժիմ սահմանում: Երեւում է, այդպես հեշտ է, երբ թշնամիները որոշված չեն` անհրաժեշտ պահին ցանկացածին կարելի է հռչակել թշնամի, նույնիսկ նախկին դաշնակցին:

ՆԱԻՐԱ ՀԱՅՐՈՒՄՅԱՆ

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2010), Rammer (03.09.2010), Երվանդ (01.09.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Գաղութացմանը` ո՛չ

Գեւորգ Էմին-Տերյան

«Ժամանակ-ի զրուցակիցն է Պահպանողական կուսակցության քարտուղար Թաթուլ Մկրտչյանը
- Մամուլում տեղեկություններ էին տարածվել, թե Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող Պահպանողական կուսակցությունը նախաձեռնել է ստորագրահավաք՝ ընդդեմ ՀՀ-ում ռուսական ռազմաբազայի: Այնուհետեւ հերքվել է նախաձեռնության մասին լուրը: Ի՞նչ ստորագրահավաքի մասին է խոսքը:

- Հայաստանից ռուսական բազաները դուրս բերելու համար ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպելու իմ առաջարկությունը ներկուսակցական քննարկման փուլում է, եւ կուսակցության խորհրդի որոշում դեռ չի կայացվել: Ինքս վստահ եմ, որ ստորագրահավաքն այլընտրանք չունի, քանի որ այսօր այնպիսի կեղծ պատկեր են ստեղծում, թե իբր ամբողջ հայ ժողովուրդը մի անպատմելի ցնծության մեջ է:

- Կարծում եք, որ ստորագրահավաքով հնարավո՞ր է Հայաստանից ռուսական ռազմաբազաները դուրս բերել:

- Առաջարկել եմ ռազմաբազաները դուրս բերելու ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպել, որով քաղաքացին կարտահայտի Հայրենիքն օտար զորքերից ազատելու իր կամքը, եւ գալիք լեգիտիմ իշխանության համար առավել դյուրին կլինի բազաները դուրս բերելու վերաբերյալ որոշում կայացնելը: Այդ ստորագրահավաքը նաեւ իշխանափոխություն իրականացնելու անուղղակի մեխանիզմ է: Եթե դրածո վարչախմբի գլխավոր խնդիրն օտարի շահերը սպասարկելն է, եւ եթե ժողովուրդը հավաքականորեն կամ իր ներկայացուցիչների միջոցով ռուսական ռազմական ներկայության դեմ հանդես գա, ապա դրածոն կընկնի աթոռից:

- Վերջերս անընդհատ թմբկահարվում է այն գաղափարը, թե ռուսական ռազմաբազաների տեղակայման ժամկետի երկարաձգմամբ ազգային անվտանգությունը գրեթե անխոցելի է դառնում:

- Նախ` ժամկետի երկարացումը չէ այս արձանագրության բուն էությունը, այլ երկրի համալիր անվտանգությանն օտարի միջամուխ լինելու իրավունքը: Երկրորդ` նախընտրելի է հասարակությանն ասել ճշմարտությունը, քան քաղաքականություն խաղալ: Էժան սպեկուլյացիա է, թե ռուսական ռազմաբազան կարող է ապահովել Հայաստանի ազգային անվտանգությունը: Ամենեւին հարկ չկա հորինելու կեղծ առասպելներ` աշխարհաքաղաքական նոր իրողությունների եւ հայի համար ռուսների մեռնելու պատրաստակամության մասին: Եթե պահպանողական ենք կոչվում, ապա պարտավոր ենք չհաշտվել օտարի ռազմական ներկայության հետ, եթե «Ազատ, Անկախ Հայաստան» ենք վանկարկում, ապա պետք է պայքարել օտար` ռուսական զորքերը դուրս բերելու համար, եթե օտարալեզու դպրոցներին դեմ ենք ու «Գաղութացմանը` ո՛չ» ենք վանկարկում, ապա չենք կարող անտարբեր լինել գաղութացում իրականացնող ամենասուր գործիքի հանդեպ: Իսկ եթե ինքնուրույն չենք կարողանալու լուծել ազգային անվտանգության խնդիրները, ապա պետություն ունենալու մասին մտածելը զուր է: Լավ կլիներ` խորապես հասկանայինք աշխարհին վաղուց հայտնի այն ճշմարտությունը, որ ազգային անվտանգությունն ապահովում է ոչ թե օտար բանակը, այլ առաջին հերթին սեփական քաղաքացու գիտակցությունը:

- Ռուսական ռազմաբազաների կողմնակիցներն անընդհատ կրկնում են այն միտքը, թե բազաների մասին այս արձանագրությամբ մեր տարածաշրջանում վերականգնվել է ռազմական հավասարակշռությունը` մասնավորապես նկատի ունենալով Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի սպառազինությունների ընդհանուր մակարդակը:

- Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի միջեւ ռազմական հավասարակշռություն պահպանելու մտահոգությունները մերը չեն: Մեզ խաղաղություն է պետք: Նման հավասարակշռություն Իսրայելի եւ Պաղեստինի միջեւ էլ կա ավելի քան 60 տարի, բայց շարունակում են հարյուրավոր հրեաներ ու պաղեստինցիներ զոհվել: 1995թ. մարտի 16-ի հայ-ռուսական պայմանագրի 5-րդ արձանագրությունը ռուսաստանյան կայսերական նկրտումն էր, որի նպատակն է` Կովկասում հարստության աղբյուրները վերահսկելի պահել: Ու քանի դեռ ռուսական ռազմաբազաներն այստեղ են, Հայաստանը զրկված է լինելու ինքնուրույն քաղաքականություն վարելու եւ զարգանալու հնարավորություններից: Ուստի` հայ ժողովրդի բարեկեցության համար մտահոգվողները իրենց ջանքերը պետք է ուղղեն 1995թ. հայ-ռուսական պայմանագիրն` իր արձանագրություններով հանդերձ չեղյալ հայտարարելու գործին:

- Ձեր կուսակցությունը նաեւ Խորհրդային Հայաստանի ԿԳԲ-ի արխիվները բացելու խնդիր է բարձրացրել: Այս եւ ռազմաբազաների դուրսբերման պահանջի միջեւ կապ կա՞:

- Միայն ԿԳԲ-ի բացահայտ կամ ծպտյալ գործակալը կարող է այսպիսի արձանագրություն կնքել, վավերացնել կամ թեկուզ լռելյայն հավանություն տալ: ԿԳԲ-ի (դիտմամբ եմ հենց այս հապավումն օգտագործում, քանի որ չի փոխվել ԽՍՀՄ ժառանգորդի կայսերապետական էությունը) գործակալների ուսերին է դրված ռուսական ֆորպոստում իրավիճակը վերահսկելի պահելու խնդիրը: Հենց նրա՛նք են բարձր ծղրտում Հայաստանի թույլ, անօգնական լինելու, օտար` ռուսական զորքով Հայաստանը պաշտպանելու մասին: Սա փակ շրջան է, բայց այն կարելի է հաղթահարել միայն ԿԳԲ-ի արխիվները բացելով: Երբ արխիվները բացվեն, քաղաքական ու պետական գործիչների շարքերը կմաքրվեն օտարերկրյա գործակալներից, եւ ընտրություններն անվերջ կեղծելու խնդիրը կվերանա: Այդ մարդկանց անունների հրապարակումն ու նրանց համաներումը պետք է նաեւ իրենց` սեփական ինքնությունը վերագտնելու եւ Հայաստանի օրինավոր քաղաքացի զգալու համար: Սա՛ է իրապես ազգային անվտանգության խնդիրը` շատ ավելի խորքային, քան նույնիսկ ռազմաբազաների դուրսբերման հարցը, որը սոսկ տրամաբանական ածանցյալն է: Արեւելյան Եվրոպայի եւ Մերձբալթյան երկրները ԿԳԲ-ի իրենց արխիվները բացել են, եւ այնտեղ ռուսական գործակալները պատգամավոր կամ նախագահ դառնալու նույնիսկ երազանք չեն կարող ունենալ: Ուստի չեն էլ կարող նման արձանագրություններ ո՛չ կնքել, ո՛չ էլ վավերացնել, չեն կարող իրենց պետական լեզվի դեմ շնական հարձակումներ գործել: Հուսով եմ, որ արխիվների բացման հարցում հասարակական աջակցություն կունենանք: Այդ վստահությամբ մշակում ենք «ՀԽՍՀ ՊԱԿ-ի ներքին գործակալական ցանցը գաղտնազերծելու մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի նախագիծ, որը դեռ ներկուսակցական քննարկման փուլում է, եւ կուսակցության խորհրդում հաստատվելուց հետո կդրվի շրջանառության մեջ:

http://www.zhamanak.com/article/15919/

----------

Հայաստան-Վրաստան (03.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ, էդ ճիշտա որ գազի գինը $180-ից սարքելու են $303???
Չնայած Գազպրոմին լրիվ հասկանալուա, մարդը մտածումա, եթե ես գինը ավելացնում են 10% իսկ տղեքը իրենց ժողովրդի վրա ծախում են 40% ավել, ապա ինչի միանգամից գինն էդքան չավելացնեմ?

----------


## Tig

> Ժողովուրդ, էդ ճիշտա որ գազի գինը $180-ից սարքելու են $303???
> Չնայած Գազպրոմին լրիվ հասկանալուա, մարդը մտածումա, եթե ես գինը ավելացնում են 10% իսկ տղեքը իրենց ժողովրդի վրա ծախում են 40% ավել, ապա ինչի միանգամից գինն էդքան չավելացնեմ?


Ես էլ եմ լսել, որ էլի գազի թանկացումա սպասվում… :Angry2:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժողովուրդ, էդ ճիշտա որ գազի գինը $180-ից սարքելու են $303???
> Չնայած Գազպրոմին լրիվ հասկանալուա, մարդը մտածումա, եթե ես գինը ավելացնում են 10% *իսկ տղեքը իրենց ժողովրդի վրա ծախում են 40% ավել*, ապա ինչի միանգամից գինն էդքան չավելացնեմ?


Ինչ 40 տոկոս՞: Նաղդ հիմա ԱԳԼՃԿ-ներում 1000 կուբամետրը  առնում են 180-ով,/այսինքն մեկ մետրը 18 ցենտով/ ու  ծախում են 10 մետրը՝  2000 դրամ + 500 էլ զապրավշչիկին, այսինքն մի մետրը 250 դրամով: Դոլար դրամ, բաժանի-բազմապատկի, կստացվի 70 ցենտ: Իսկ դպրոցի երկրորդ  դասարանում արդեն բիթի են գցում, որ *70-ը, 18-ից մոտ  4 անգամ է ավել*, ոչ թե 0,4:

----------


## ministr

Ես բնակիչներին մատակարարվող գազի գների հետ էի...

----------


## voter

Հայերեն ասած գլխներիս տակ փափուկ բարձ դրին ռուսներն, իրանց խալոպ սերժանտա-դոդ-ռոբոտների միջոցով, այս ռազմաբազայի իրավունքների ու ժամկետների երկարացման զուգարանի թուղթը հանգեցնելու ՀՀ բանակի հետակա դեգրադացմանը "դե ռսները կան էլի մեզ կօգնեն" կարգախոսի տակ։
Արցախի պատերազմի ու առաջին հանրապետության-Սարդարապատի դասերը , որոնց մասին Սասուն Միքայելյանը նշել է մոռացվում են, իսկ դրանք մեծ ներդրում են ունեցել հայ ժողովրդի գիտակցության իրականությանը համապատասխանեցնելու ու երազանքներից հանելու համար, որ գոնէ նախնական շրջանում հասկացան, որ մեզ բանակ է պետք։

Բայց հիմա ստեղծված բարդակը մնալու է եթե ավելին չվատանա քանի որ էլ պետք չի այնտեղ կարգ ու կանոն հաստատել, մեկա ռսներ կանեն, մեզ կփրգեն....

ԱՄՈԹ է շատ ամոթ, հրճվել ու ուրախանալ մի բանով - ռսների հետ պայմանագրով, որը ընդհամենը փաստում է սեփական ուժերին չհավատալը ու թուլության, ակարողության փաստ է սեփական ձեռքով ստորագրված - «ռուս բրատ ջան երեխեքիս ու կնգաս չեմ կարմ պահեմ ու անվտանգույթուն ապահովվեմ, արի դու մեր տանը մնա, որ հարևանները մեզ չսպանեն»...

Եթե մենք ի վիճակի չենք Հայաստանը պահել ուրեմն մնում է բոլորով քոչենք, հանձնելով ամեն ինչ ուրիշներին - երևի սերժանտա-ռոբոտա-դոդերն դա են նպատակ դրել ուղղակի, փորձում են ռսներին համոզեն, որ մեկա գնալու ենք սախով, որ ինչա թուրքերին չմնա, գոնէ ռսներին տանք, իրենց սիրած «չարյաց փոքրագույնն են ընտրել»....

----------

Rammer (30.09.2010), Tig (30.09.2010), Բիձա (30.09.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Տասնվեց թուականի աշնանը ներքին կարգով յայտնի դարձաւ որ ռուսական բանակը հեռանալու է Վանից։ Բանակի հրամանատարը գեներալ Վորոնովն էր։ Նրան յայտնի էր կայսրութեան՝ «Հայաստան առանց հայերի» կարգախօսը։

Սերգէյ ԳՈՐՈԴԵՑԿԻ
Բանաստեղծ (1884-1967), «Ռուսսկոյէ սլովո» թերթի զինուորական թղթակից

ԿԱՅՍՐՈՒԹԵԱՆ ԿԱՐԳԱԽՕՍԸ ՄՆՈՒՄ Է ՈՒԺԻ ՄԷՋ

ՄԵՐ ՈՉ ՀԵՌՈՒ ԱՆՑԵԱԼԻՑ

Սովետական իշխանութեան տարիներին այդ կարգախօսը իրականութիւն էր դարձել նախ՝ 1920-50 թուականների զանգուածային աքսորներով եւ յետոյ արտաքուստ թաւշէ ձեռնոցներով։ 60-ականներից հայաթափութիւնը կատարւում էր «բարեկամաբար»։ Ընտանիք պահելու համար ծայր բռնեց «խոպանչիների» ընթացքը դէպի Ռուսաստանի խորքերը։ Հայրն ու որդիները իրենց կամքով էին հեռանում երկրից՝ ամառային մի քանի ամիսներին սիբիրական հեռաստաններում վաստակելու, լաւ վաստակելու  նպատակով։ Նրանք գոմեր եւ շտեմարաններ էին կառուցում կոլխոզների համար եւ վաստակում էին առձեռն ու խոշոր գումարներ։ Սկզբում նրանք վերադառնում եւ վաստակը տուն էին հասցնում։ Երկու-երեք տարի անց որդիները այդ հեռաւոր գիւղերում ամուսնանում, ընտանիք էին ստեղծում եւ արդէն միայն հայրն էր վերադառնում Հայաստան։ Եւս չորս-հինգ տարի անց հայրը նոյնպէս մի երկրորդ ընտանիք էր ունենում հեռաստաններում…

Մենք անհանգստանում էինք եւ փորձում էինք որեւէ կերպ պատասխան ունենալ, թէ ինչո՛ւ նրանք իրենց գիւղերում կամ շէներում վաստակելու եւ լաւ վաստակելու հնարաւորութիւնը չունեն։ Ինչո՞ւ «մասնաւոր աշխատանքը» անհնար է Հայաստանի մէջ, բայց խրախուսւում է ռուսական հեռու-հեռաւոր եւ խուլ գիւղերում։ Որեւէ յստակ պատասխան չունեցանք… Իսկ Մարգո Ղուկասեանը, հետեւողական ու մարտնչող, տաղանդաւոր ու խելացի լրագրողը «Գարուն» ամսագրի էջերում տագնապ բարձրացրեց Հայաստանը հայաթափելու այս երեւոյթի առիթով։ Երեւոյթը նա ներկայացնում էր կենցաղային «անմեղ» երանգներով։ Այնպէս որ՝ հետապնդումներ չեղան։

Այնուհանդերձ, հայաթափումը հնարաւոր չեղաւ կանխել։ Ի վերջոյ, հասարակութեանը ներշնչուեց, թէ դա ոչ թէ արտագաղթ է, այլ ընդամէնը տեղաշարժ՝ «սովետական անծայրածիր հայրենիքում»։ Ի դէպ, ճիշտ այդպէս էլ ինձ էին համոզում սփիւռքահայ իմ բարեկամներից ոմանք, երբէք չհամաձայնելով, թէ Կրեմլի այդ քաղաքականութիւնը հետապնդում է կայսրերական կարգախօսը իրականացնելու հետեւողականութիւնը։

Եթէ Հայաստանի համար իրականացւում էր ռուսական կայսրութեան հայաթափումի ծրագիրը, ապա սովետական կայսրութեան համար «կոմունիզմի կառուցման» նպատակով ազգային մեծածաւալ խմբերի տեղաշարժերը   գաղութացուած բոլոր ժողովուրդներին համաձուլող խառնարանի մէջ դիմազրկող ու ապազգայնացնող մի գործողութիւն էր, որի էութիւնը բացայայտօրէն հրապարակուեց անցեալ 70-ականներին պաշտօնական այն յայտարարութեամբ, թէ «ստեղծուել է պատմական մի նոր հանրութիւն՝ սովետական ժողովուրդ»։ Ոչ մեր խելացիները եւ ոչ էլ իր «ազգայնական կոմունիստ» եւ պետական մտաւորական եղերամայրը ծպտուն անգամ չհանեցին այս շնականութեան առիթով։ Ընդհակառակը պաշտօնական հայրենասէրները էլ աւելի եռանդով սկսեցին երգել «ժողովուրդների բարեկամութիւն եւ սովետական հայրենասիրութիւն»…

Իսկ աւելի ուշ… ես արդէն նկատի ունեմ անցեալ դարավերջը, երբ Հայաստանի գլխին մէկը միւսի ետեւից պայթեցին նորանոր աղէտներ… Ռուսական աւանդական, բայց անուանափոխուած կայսրութիւնը սկսեց բացայայտօրէն երերալ, եւ արդէն կասկած չկար որ, ի վերջոյ, փլուզուելու է: Հոգեվարքը սպասուածից շատ աւելի կարճ տեւեց:

Ինչը եւ օրինաչափութիւն էր՝ հոգեւարքի մէջ գտնուող հսկան իր չափողութեան համեմատ փորձանք եւ պատուհասներ պատճառեց կայսրութեան բոլոր ժողովուրդներին։ Բայց իմ խօսքը հայերիս մասին է լինելու:

… Մեզ պատուհասելն սկսուեց բանակի բացայայտ ներխուժումով։ Մայրաքաղաքի մէջ յայտարարուեց ռազմական պարետային կարգավիճակ։ Երեք հոգի քով-քովի՝ արդէն կասկած էին հարուցում եւ ձերբակալւում էին։ Այնուհետեւ գեոֆիզիկական զէնքի կիրառութիւն… Հետեւանքը՝ մինչեւ այսօր երբեմնի Լենինականի, Սպիտակի եւ շրջակայքի աւերակները… Իսկ աղետեալները դեռ ապրում են ժամանակաւոր ծածկերի տակ… Հոգեվարքի մէջ գտնուող հսկայի պակասը լրացրեցին «անկախութեան» թիկնոցներով քօղարկուած ապիկարները, ովքեր քաջատեղեակ եւ ականատես լինելով ժողովրդի հզօր պոռթկումին, ինչը կարող էր նաեւ իրենց քշել-տանել իր յորձանքով, ստեղծեցին խաւարի, ցրտի ու անօթութեան մի վարչակարգ։

Խորտակուող Հայաստանից մարդիկ իրենց փրկութիւնը որոնեցին օտար երկրների մէջ։ Եւ մինչ սփիւռքի «հայրենասէր» շրջանակները Կրեմլի նկատմամբ իրենց «առաջադիմական» նուիրուածութեամբ եւ խրախուսուելով «անկախացած» երկրի վարչակարգի կողմից, անողօք մի հալածանք սկսեցին պանդուխտների դէմ, նոյն «անկախացած» երկրի նոյն իշխանութիւնները ամէն կերպ քօղարկում էին այն գործողութիւնները, որպիսիք կատարւում էին հայ ժողովրդի «հաւերժական ու միակ բարեկամ» Մոսկուայի կողմից։

Երեւանի ռուսական դեսպանատունը «ներքին կարգով» հրաւիրեց «անկախացած» երկրի քաղաքացիներին Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիութիւն ստանալու։ Եւ խանութների  դիմաց տասնեակ մետրերով հացի համար կանգնած հերթերին աւելացաւ նաեւ ռուսական անձնագրեր ստացողների շատ աւելի երկար մի «պոչ»։ Մոսկուան «անկախացած» Հայաստանի մէջ ապահովում էր իր քաղաքացիների ներկայութիւնը, որոնց շահերը պաշտպանելու համար պատրաստ էր ամէն պահի իրականացնել ռազմական մի ներխուժում։ Այս «իմաստուն» ծրագիրը մասամբ իրականացաւ 2008-ին Վրաստանը մասնատելու գործողութեամբ։

Ու որքան սփիւռքի «հայրենասէր առաջադիմականները» աղմկեցին «հայրենիք լքողների», «հայրենիք դաւաճանողների» դէմ, եւ այդ աղմուկն էլ ներդաշնակեցին իրենց չարամտութեամբ, ոչ միայն լռութեամբ, այլեւ բացայայտ խրախուսանքով էին ոգեւորում հարիւր հազարաւոր «ռուսական քաղաքացիների», որոնք ճամբայ ելան դէպի Հիւսիս։

Կը նշանակի  մեր հայերը աշխարհագրութիւն վատ գիտէին։ Մի քանի տասնեակ հազարները գնացին Արեւմուտք՝ կարծելով արեւը այդ կողմից է ծագում, հարիւր հազարաւորներն էլ հաւատացին մեր տիրացու Նահապետին, որ պնդում է, թէ արեւը ծագում է Հիւսիսից։

Բայց խնդիրը աշխարհագրական չէր, այլ… հայրենական։ Արեւմուտք գնացողները լքում էին հայրենիքը, իսկ Հիւսիսային պանդուխտները, անշուշտ, մնում էին հայրենիքում։ Հայի այն հայրենիքում որի սահմանները Կարպատեան լեռներից ձգւում էին դէպի Խաղաղ ովկիանոս եւ Հիւսիսային բեւեռից մինչեւ Արաքս գետ… Մի խօսքով նրանք եւ սփիւռքի սովետասէրներն էլ համոզուած են որ, յիրաւի, իմպերիան իրենցն է եւ Ս. Կապուտիկեանը կամ Հր. Մաթեւոսեանը գոնէ այս անգամ սխալուել են, թէ «կորցրել են իրենց այդ իմպերիան»։  Ի վերջոյ Տիկնանց մի Տիկին եւ Արանց մի Այր նոյնպէս իրաւունք ունեն ամբողջ իրենց կեանքը արդար ապրելով, գոնէ մէկ անգամ սխալուել։

Բայց մենք, որ մեր Երկրի ճշմարիտ տէրերն ենք եւ մերժում ենք օտարի գերին լինել, պարտաւոր ենք մերժելով՝ մերժել այդ իմպերիան, որ իբրեւ այդպիսին մեզ իբրեւ գաղութ նուաճել է գրեթէ երկու դար առաջ, բայց լկտի ստախօսութեամբ եւ աշնանային սատկող ճանճի համառութեամբ դեռեւս մեր ականջի տակ բզզում է ու բզզում, թէ իբրեւ հայերն իրենց «կամքով են կցուել Ռուսաստանին»։

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

ԾՐԱԳՐՈՒԱԾ ՀԱՅԱԹԱՓՈՒՄԻ  ԱՐԱԳԸՆԹԱՑ ՓՈՒԼԸ

Հայաստանը հայաթափելու նպատակով ծաւալուող իրադարձութիւնները տեղի են ունենում նախագահական վարչակազմի ու նախարարական արկածախնդիրների բարեմաղթանքներով։ Այն յայտարարութիւնը որ արեց լենինեան կոմերիտմիութեան ծոցում հասունացած «վսեմափայլ տիկին նախարար» Հրանուշ Յակոբեանը, մի–երկու նախադասութեամբ նպաստում եւ խրախուսում է իրականացուող ոճրագործութիւնը։

«Վերջերս,- կարդում ենք մի լրատուութեան մէջ,- Հայաստանի Սփիւռքի նախարար Հրանոյշ Յակոբեան յայտարարեց, որ Սփիւռքի մէջ հայ է ան, որ ինքզինք հայ կը զգայ: „Լեզուն, կրօնքը, ծագումը այնքան կարեւոր չեն, ինչքան զգացողութիւնը“- ըսաւ Յակոբեան, նախարարութեան հիմնադրման երկրորդ ամեակին նուիրուած մամլոյ ասուլիսին ընթացքին: Նախարար Յակոբեան դիտել տուաւ, որ Սփիւռքի 7 միլիոննոց զանգուածը կարելի է համախմբել հետեւեալ հարցերով՝ Ղարաբաղեան հարցի կարգաւորում, Ցեղասպանութեան միջազգային ճանաչում, Հայաստանի եւ Արցախի անվտանգութիւն ու հզօրացում, Սփիւռքի ուծացման դէմ պայքար, Հայապահպանում եւ Հայոց եկեղեցւոյ շուրջ համախմբում»:

Կոմերիտական խանդավառութեամբ այս յայտարարութեան մէջ Հայաստանը կառավարող վարչախմբակի համար «հայապահպանումը» այլեւս չի պայմանաւորւում ո՛չ հայոց լեզուով, ո՛չ քրիստոնէական դաւանանքով եւ ո՛չ էլ հայեցի ծնունդով։ Բաւական է միայն «զգացողութիւնը»։ Բայց այդ «զգացողութիւնն» էլ պայմանաւորուած է միայն հայերէնով, միայն հաւատքով եւ, անշուշտ, ծնունդով։ Այս տարրական ճշմարտութիւնը յայտնի չէ տիկնոջը, որի պիոներական, կոմերիտական ու կոմունիստական դաստիարակութեամբ ձեւակերտուած է նրա ապազգային-աթեիստական էութիւնը։ Եւ լինելով Հայաստանի մէջ ծաւալուող հայաթափութիւնը նախապատրաստող եւ խրախուսող իշխանութեան քարոզչական խօսափողը, իր օրիորդական երբեմնի անմեղ միամտութեամբ կարծում է, թէ մի որեւէ օտար ընտանիքի մէջ ծնուած եւ իր ծագումով նիգերիացի, գերմանացի կամ չինացի մէկը տարաշխարհի մէջ հայ կարող է սեպուել նա, ով որոշել է իրեն «այդպիսին զգալ»։

Հայաստանի իշխանութիւնները համոզուելով որ վաղուց կորցրել են իրենց հեղինակութիւնը, հայութեանը կոչ են անում «համախմբուել Հայոց եկեղեցւոյ շուրջ»։ Նրանց խորին համոզուով հայոց լեզուն եւ դաւանանքը բնաւ պարտադիր չեն «Հայոց եկեղեցու շուրջ» համախմբուելու համար։ Աւելին, նրանք կարծում են, թէ եկեղեցին ինչ որ համակարգ է կամ գաղափար, որի շուրջ համախմբւում են։

Բայց կարեւորը այս տգիտութիւնները չեն։ Բանն այն է որ դիւանակալական (բիւրոկրատական) լեզուի պաճուճանքներով ու տրամաբանական խաթարումներով եւ հասարակութեան մտածողութեան ընդարմացուած վիճակը չարաշահելով աշխուժօրէն իրականացւում է ռուս-հայկական դաւադրութիւնը։

Մեզ արդէն յայտնի է այն մօտալուտ հեռանկարը, երբ Ռուսաստանի ազգբնակչութեան թիւը աղետալի անկում է ունենալու։ Հետեւաբար Կրեմլը իրականացնում է իր դեռեւս գաղութային հանրապետութեան հաշուին զանազան շրջանների ազգաբնակչութեան թիւը ոչ միայն աւելացնելու, այլեւ հեռանկարի մէջ ծնելիութիւնը աւելացնելու ծրագիրը։

Այս նպատակով Երեւանի մէջ ստեղծուած է Ռուսաստանի վերաբնակեցման ներկայացուցչութիւն։ «Կամաւորութեան» սկզբունքով հայաթափութիւն իրականացւում է Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին խոստանալով տուն, աշխատանք, նպաստ, ճանապարհածախս եւ, ի հարկէ, քաղաքացիութիւն (եթէ ժամանակին չեն ստացել)։ Ընդ որում, եթէ մեկնողները ցանկութիւն ունենան Հայաստան այցելել, ապա միայն ու միայն իբրեւ Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներ։ Այսինքն, օտարացումը իրականացւում է նաեւ առանց այդ էլ խիստ պայմանական սահմանի նոյնքան պայմանական օրէնքների պահպանութեան պայմանով։

Լրագրող Տաթեւ Մեսրոպեանը («Ժամանակ») հարցազրոյցներ է ունեցել տարբեր պատասխանատուների հետ։ «Նրանք հաւաքում են իրենց քաղաքացիներին»,- լրագրողի հարցին պատասխանել է Հայաստանի պետական վերաբնակեցման ծառայութեան պետի տեղակալ Ի. Դավթեանը։ Եւ բացատրել, որ մեկնողները ի հարկէ կարող են նաեւ վերադառնալ.- Բայց մինչ այդ պէտք է միգրացիոն ծառայութեան կատարած ծախսերը փոխհատուցեն, քանի որ պետութիւնը նրանց վրա ծախս է կատարել: Ճանապարհածախս, տուն, աշխատանք է տրամադրել: Կոպիտ ասած` սա համաձայնութիւն է, եթէ մարդը չի ցանկանում շարունակել ապրել այնտեղ, նրան ոչ ոք զոռով չի պահում: Պարզապես պետք է պարտքերը մարի, նոր վերադառնայ»։

Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի վերաբնակեցման ներկայացուցչութեան գլխաւոր մասնագէտ Վիկտոր Կուզմինը նոյնպէս հաստատել է, որ Ռուսաստանը իսկապէս իրականացնում է մեր համոզումով՝ որակեալ հայաթափութեան ոճրագործութիւնը: Հայրենազրկուած ընտանիքներին բնակեցման են ուղարկում Կալինինգրադի (Քեոնինսբերգ), Վորոնեժի, Լիպետսկի, Տյումենի եւ այլ 23 շրջաններ։ Սեպտեմբերի 15-ի տուեալներով  Ռուսաստան են վերաբնակեցուալ 4808 հոգի։

Կրեմլի այս ծրագիրը, որ Վանի հայաթափման ժամանակակից եւ կատարելագործուած մի տեսակն է, մշակուել ու հաստատուել է չորս տարի առաջ եւ իր բարեյաջող աւարտին է հասնելու մինչեւ Ռուսաստանի նախագահի ընտրութիւն՝ 2012 թուականին։ Այդ պատճառով է որ մինչեւ հիմա գաղթը կազմակերպուել է առանց շեփորահարուելու, այսպէս ասած՝ «ներքին կարգով»։ Բայց նախագահ Մեդվեդեւը հայաստանեան այցելութեան ընթացքին, վստահելի աղբյուրների համաձայն, Սերժ Սարգսյանին անձամբ պատուիրել է քայլեր ձեռնարկել այդ յիրաւի թշնամական ծրագիրը լայնօրէն տարփողելու համար։

Այս օրերին Հայաստանում՝ Ռուսաստանի Միգրացիոն ծառայութեան շէնքում շաբաթը երեք անգամ սեմինարներ են կազմակերպւում Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների հետ։ Ամէն հաւաքոյթին մասնակցում են առնուազն երեսուն հոգի եւ նրանք համաձայնում են ընտանիքով օտարութիւն գնալու առաջարկին:

Ամէն շաբաթ՝ 90 ընտանիք։ Միջին հաշուով 450-500 հայ մեկնում է երկարատեւ հոգէվարքի մէջ գտնուող կայսրութեանը մարդկային աւիշով նրա վախճանը երկարաձգելու։

«Ի դէպ, պարզվում է, որ Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի Միգրացիոն ծառայութեան ներկայացուցիչ Սվետլանա Ստեպանովան զայրացած է,- պատմում է Տաթեւ Մեսրոպեանը,- քանի որ վերջին շաբաթուայ ընթացքում լրատուամիջոցները եւ կազմակերպութիւնները յայտարարութիւններով են հանդէս գալիս, թէ հայերին վերաբնակեցնում են Ռուսաստանի շրջաններում։- Այնուհետեւ Ստեպանովան ճշտում է, թէ «Մենք ոչ ոքի չենք ստիպում, որ մասնակցեն այդ ծրագրին, բայց մենք պարտավոր ենք ընդառաջել այն քաղաքացիներին, ովքեր նման որոշում են ընդունել»։

Իսկապէս, որքա՜ն դիւրին է օտար քաղաքացիութիւն ընդունելը դեռեւս Հայաստանում եւ որքան հրապուրիչ է այս տեղահանման դիմաց աշխատանք, նպաստ, ուսում, ինչպես նաեւ տեղափոխման ճանապարհածախս ստանալու հեռանկարները մի երկրի կողմից, որտեղ պետական բոլոր ձեռնարկներին յատկացուած ֆինանսական միջոցները անհետանում են անապատով հոսող գետի ջրերի պէս՝ մինչեւ ծով հասնելը։

«Բնականաբար, լավ օրից չենք ցանկանում մեկնել: Խելքը ունենք, ուժը ունենք, աշխատելու ցանկությունը ունենք, բայց չենք կարողանում ընտանիք պահել: Այս երկիրը մի քանիսի սեփականությունն է դարձել»,- բացատրում են անհեռանկար օտարութեան մեկնողները։

ՈՃՐԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹԵԱՆ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑԸ

Արդէն դարից աւելի է որ հետեւողականօրէն իրականացւում է Հայաստանը առանց Հայի տիրելու ռուս-թուրքական ոճրագործ ծրագիրը։ Հիմա այդ նոյն ծրագիրը վերջնականապէս իրականացնելու գործին 1991-ից ի վեր լծուած են «անկախ» Հայաստանի բոլոր երեք վարչախմբակները։ Քսանամեայ վաղեմութիւն ունեցող այն շնական՝ ցինիկ բացատրութիւնը, թէ «որքան երկրից շատ լինեն հեռացողները, այնքան լաւ» - գուցէ շատերն են մոռացել, բայց մենք յիշում ենք։

Մենք յիշում ենք նաեւ այն աղտոտ մեղադրանքները բոլոր նրանց հասցէին, ովքեր տնաւեր լինելով՝ հաստատւում էին եւրոպական երկրներում եւ Միացեալ Նահանգներում՝ տարիներ տառապելով, մինչեւ կը ստանային իրենց «գրին քարտ»ը. յիշում ենք նաեւ քար լռութիւնը Երեւանի մէջ նոյն օրը քաղաքացիութիւն ստանալով՝ Ռուսաստան մեկնողների նկատմամբ։ Քանի որ «Հայուն միակ յոյսը Ռուսաստանն է։ Ռուսաստանէն երես դարձնենք նէ՝ Հայաստանը կ’երթայ ձեռքներես»։ Իսկ վերջերս էլ բանն այնտեղ է հասել որ կրեմլեան տիրոջ այցելութեամբ ոգեւորուած՝ համարձակւում են «հայրենասիրաբար» ներշնչելու փորձ անել մեզ, թէ «Ի՛նչ դրօշ ալ որ ըլլայ Մոսկուային վրայ, նոյն պէտք է ըլլայ Հայաստանի մէջ»։ Եւ զարմանալին այն է որ մեր անտարբերութեամբ, մեր թմրած վիճակը շահարկելով ԿԳԲ-ի գործակալները առանց խպնելու են իրենքիրենց բացայայտում այդ յայտարարութիւններով։

Ես բնաւ չեմ նկատում Հայաստանի մտաւորականութիւն կոչուած խառնամբոխին, որ Գրողների, Նկարիչների, Կոմպոզիտորների, Կինոմիութիւնների մէջ ծուարած, ծախում են Երկիրը։ Նրանք գոյութիւն չունեն ոչ իբրեւ քաղաքացիական պատասխանատուութիւն ունեցող եւ ոչ էլ գեղարուեստի մէջ պարկեշտութեան արժէք ներկայացնող մարդիկ։ Նրանք զանազան Գագոների, Լֆիկների, Գռզոների եւ աւելի փոքր տրամաչափ ունեցող կրծողների եւ Կրեմլի դրածոյ անցեալ եւ ներկայ երեք նախագահների հետ արդէն երկու տասնամեակ է, ինչ խորտակում են Երկիրը։

Բայց որտե՞ղ են Հայրենիքին նուիրեալ պաշտպանները։ Չէ՞ որ նրանք կան, տեսնում են այս արհաւիրքը որ պայթել է Հայաստանի գլխին… Դեռ ի՞նչ է պէտք է լինի որ մեր լեռներով մէկ արձագանգուի տիրական մեր ՈՉ-ը…

Կարէն Ա.ՍԻՄՈՆԵԱՆ

2010, Հոկտեմբեր, Փարիզ

----------


## Բիձա

> ԾՐԱԳՐՈՒԱԾ ՀԱՅԱԹԱՓՈՒՄԻ  ԱՐԱԳԸՆԹԱՑ ՓՈՒԼԸ
> 
> Հայաստանը հայաթափելու նպատակով ծաւալուող իրադարձութիւնները տեղի են ունենում նախագահական վարչակազմի ու նախարարական արկածախնդիրների բարեմաղթանքներով։ Այն յայտարարութիւնը որ արեց լենինեան կոմերիտմիութեան ծոցում հասունացած «վսեմափայլ տիկին նախարար» Հրանուշ Յակոբեանը, մի–երկու նախադասութեամբ նպաստում եւ խրախուսում է իրականացուող ոճրագործութիւնը։
> 
> «Վերջերս,- կարդում ենք մի լրատուութեան մէջ,- Հայաստանի Սփիւռքի նախարար Հրանոյշ Յակոբեան յայտարարեց, որ Սփիւռքի մէջ հայ է ան, որ ինքզինք հայ կը զգայ: „Լեզուն, կրօնքը, ծագումը այնքան կարեւոր չեն, ինչքան զգացողութիւնը“- ըսաւ Յակոբեան, նախարարութեան հիմնադրման երկրորդ ամեակին նուիրուած մամլոյ ասուլիսին ընթացքին: Նախարար Յակոբեան դիտել տուաւ, որ Սփիւռքի 7 միլիոննոց զանգուածը կարելի է համախմբել հետեւեալ հարցերով՝ Ղարաբաղեան հարցի կարգաւորում, Ցեղասպանութեան միջազգային ճանաչում, Հայաստանի եւ Արցախի անվտանգութիւն ու հզօրացում, Սփիւռքի ուծացման դէմ պայքար, Հայապահպանում եւ Հայոց եկեղեցւոյ շուրջ համախմբում»:
> 
> Կոմերիտական խանդավառութեամբ այս յայտարարութեան մէջ Հայաստանը կառավարող վարչախմբակի համար «հայապահպանումը» այլեւս չի պայմանաւորւում ո՛չ հայոց լեզուով, ո՛չ քրիստոնէական դաւանանքով եւ ո՛չ էլ հայեցի ծնունդով։ Բաւական է միայն «զգացողութիւնը»։ Բայց այդ «զգացողութիւնն» էլ պայմանաւորուած է միայն հայերէնով, միայն հաւատքով եւ, անշուշտ, ծնունդով։ Այս տարրական ճշմարտութիւնը յայտնի չէ տիկնոջը, որի պիոներական, կոմերիտական ու կոմունիստական դաստիարակութեամբ ձեւակերտուած է նրա ապազգային-աթեիստական էութիւնը։ Եւ լինելով Հայաստանի մէջ ծաւալուող հայաթափութիւնը նախապատրաստող եւ խրախուսող իշխանութեան քարոզչական խօսափողը, իր օրիորդական երբեմնի անմեղ միամտութեամբ կարծում է, թէ մի որեւէ օտար ընտանիքի մէջ ծնուած եւ իր ծագումով նիգերիացի, գերմանացի կամ չինացի մէկը տարաշխարհի մէջ հայ կարող է սեպուել նա, ով որոշել է իրեն «այդպիսին զգալ»։
> 
> Հայաստանի իշխանութիւնները համոզուելով որ վաղուց կորցրել են իրենց հեղինակութիւնը, հայութեանը կոչ են անում «համախմբուել Հայոց եկեղեցւոյ շուրջ»։ Նրանց խորին համոզուով հայոց լեզուն եւ դաւանանքը բնաւ պարտադիր չեն «Հայոց եկեղեցու շուրջ» համախմբուելու համար։ Աւելին, նրանք կարծում են, թէ եկեղեցին ինչ որ համակարգ է կամ գաղափար, որի շուրջ համախմբւում են։
> ...


Կարեն Ա Սիմոնյանին երևի երիտասարդ սերունդը չգիտի: Ինքն է եղել էլոլոգիական շարժման առաջնեկներից մեկը 1987-ին, որից հետո նոր սկսվեց ղարաբաղյան շարժումը: Իհարկե որոշ հակասականություն է եղել է իր գործունեուրթյան մեջ:  ՀՀՇ-ի հետ տարակարծություններ- բախումներում ինքը մեկուսացվեց ու հետագայում  արտագաղթեց Ֆրանսիա: Այժմ տառապում է ծանր հիվանդությամբ: Առողջություն եմ մաղթում իրեն և շնորհակալություն հայտնում, որ այդ ծանր վիճակում,  դեռ ուժ է գտնում մասնակցելու հայկական հարցերին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ոնց ա դուրս գալիս Խառատյանը: 

Կարդացեք, արտակարգ հարցազրույց ա:

----------

Askalaf (08.06.2011), Mephistopheles (04.03.2011), Rammer (08.06.2011), Tig (03.03.2011), Վիշապ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Tig

Շատ լավ են անում :Angry2:  սկի մի հատ արձան չենք կարում տեղադրենք...

*«Սարդարապատը» հայությանը կոչ է անում բողոքել Սոչիում Անդրանիկի արձանը հանելու որոշման դեմ*
15:16 • 08.06.11

«Սարդարապատ» շարժման նախաձեռնող խումբը հանդես է եկել հայտարարությամբ, որում իր վրդովմունքն է հայտնում Սոչիում Անդրանիկ Զորավարի արձանը ապամոնտաժելու՝ քաղաքապետի որոշման առնչությամբ։ Հայտարարությունը ստորև ներկայացվում է ամբողջությամբ։

«Ռուսաստանի հարավային Սոչի քաղաքի Լազարևյան շրջանի Վոլկոնկա գյուղում տեղի հայ համայնքի նախաձեռնությամբ Հայաստանի առաջին Հանրապետության օրվա առթիվ` մայիսի 28-ին պետք է տեղի ունենար լեգենդար գեներալ, Արևմտյան Հայաստանում հայկական ազգային ազատագրական շարժման ղեկավարներից մեկի, զորավար Անդրանիկ Օզանյանի արդեն իսկ տեղադրված արձանի բացման արարողությունը: Արձանի հեղինակն էր քանդակագործ, Հայաստանի ժողովրդական նկարիչ Մարատ Մինասյանը:

Արձանի ստեղծման նախաձեռնությունը Սոչիի հայերինն է, որոնցից շատերի նախնիները եղել են Անդրանիկի զինակիցներն ու զինվորները, և այս փաստը կարևորելով, չորս տարի առաջ հանգանակություն կատարելով` պատվիրել էին մոտ 4 մետրանոց զորավար Անդրանիկի արձանը:

Արձանի տեղադրումից հետո Սոչիի քաղաքապետի հրահանգով հայերին պարտադրվում է ապամոնտաժելու արձանը և մայիսի 27-ի երեկոյան այն ապամոնտաժվում է: Իր հրամանը չկատարելու դեպքում քաղաքապետ Անատոլի Պախոմովը հոխորտում է և խոստանում, որ բուլդոզերով կքանդի ոչ միայն Անդրանիկի, այլ նաև մինչ այդ տեղադրված Ցեղասպանության զոհերին հիշատակին և Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցին նվիրված արձանները, ինչպես նաև մի քանի խաչքարեր:

«Կտրականապես արգելվում է նման քայլ անել, թուրքերն ասել են` եթե Անդրանիկի արձանը տեղադրեք, մենք կտապալենք Սոչիի 2014 թ. կայանալիք օլիմպիադան, նկատի ունենալով, որ թուրքական մի շարք ընկերություններ շինարարական աշխատանքներ են կատարում քաղաքում, դրա համար կարծում ենք, որ Սոչիում այդ արձանը չի կարող տեղադրվել»,- ասել է քաղաքապետ Անատոլի Պախոմովը:

2010թ. Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ՌԴ Նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի պաշտոնական այցի ժամանակ մեծ շուքով տեղի ունեցավ Օսմանյան կայսրության դեմ մարտնչած և զոհված հայ և ռուս զինվորների աճյունի` «Պատվո բլուր» հուշահամալիրի բացումը, որին մասնակցեց նաև Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը: Հայաստանում այսպես են հիշում և պատվում զոհված ռուս զինվորներին, իսկ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունո±ւմ... Միգուցե Ռուսաստանի քաղաքական ղեկավարությունը ցանկանում է, որ ՀՀ-ում և հայաշատ աշխարհի տարբեր վայրերում համարժեք վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերվի ռուս զինվորների, զորավարների հիշատակին և աճյունների նկատմամբ:

Այն, որ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության քաղաքական իշխանությունները և տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինները գործում են համաձայնեցված, կասկածի տեղիք չի թողնում և զորավար Անդրանիկի արձանի ապամոնտաժումը Ռուսաստանի և Թուրքիայի քաղաքական մերձեցման դրսևորման հերթական ապացույցն է։

*Պետք է արձանագրել, որ ՀՀ իշխանությունները կրկին գտնվեցին իրենց ցածրության վրա և կատարվածին իրապես որևէ արձագանք չտվեցին,* բացառությամբ ապամոնտաժման փաստին չորս օր ուշացմամբ արձագանքած Ռուսաստանի հարավում Հայաստանի գլխավոր հյուպատոս Արարատ Գոմցյանի`որն ընդամենը դատապարտեց քաղաքապետի որոշումը: ՀՀ Սփյուռքի նախարարությունը ինչպես կար, այնպես էլ մնաց իրեն հոգեհարազատ ամորֆ վիճակում, իսկ հայ «քաղաքական գործիչները» զբաղվում են ամեն ինչով, բացի քաղաքականությամբ: Եվ տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ նրանք չհամարձակվեցին ընդունել նետված մարտահրավերը և ասել ճշմարտությունը սեփական ժողովրդին։

*Հայությունը ստացավ հերթական ապտակը, առաջին հերթին ոչ նրա համար, որ առկա է ռուս–թուրքական նոր սիրախաղ, այլ քանի որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գոյություն չունի իրապես պետություն, չկան նպատակին ծառայող պետական ինստիտուտներ, և որ Հայաստանը ներկայացնող պետական կոչվող այրերը բացի օտարին լիուլի քծնելուց, շողոքորթելուց և անձնական բարեկեցության համար պետական շահը զոհաբերելուց, այլ խնդիր չեն լուծում։ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության քաղաքական ղեկավարության նման կեցվաքը հետևանք է նաև Հայաստանի քաղաքական ղեկավարության կողմից Արցախի հարցի կարգավորման և հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների բարելավման ուղղությամբ վարվող ապիկար արտաքին քաղաքական վտանգավոր խաղերի։
*
Կատարված փաստի կապակցությամբ կոչով դիմում ենք ՀՀ-ում, ՌԴ-ում և արտերկրի այլ վայրերում բնակվող մեր հայրենակիցներին, իրենց վրդովմունքի և բողոքի ձայնը բարձրացնելու Սոչիի իշխանությունների կողմից հանիրավի ապօրինի և քաղաքական կարճատեսության ու տգիտության վրա հիմնված որոշման դեմ, և անհողդողդ մնալ, մշտապես պաշտպանելով հայ ազգի արժանապատվությունը»:

Tert.am

----------

Askalaf (08.06.2011), One_Way_Ticket (08.06.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ֆեյսբուքյան ընկերնեիցս մեկի պատից թռցրեցի:




> Օրեր առաջ Շենգավիթի մանկաբարձական կենտրոնում էինք: Միջանցքները մթոտ, մարդկանցով լի, բուժքույրերի մռայլ դեմքեր , տոթ.... Մի պահ անհասկանալի էր, թե նման հաստատությունը ինչի մի քիչ լուսավոր ու հաճելի չէր, բայց երբ մտանք բաժնի վարիչի սենյակը ու տեսա նրա գլխավերևում Պուտինի նկարը, միանգամից ամեն ինչ լուսավորվեց ու մտքերս էլ պայծառացան


 :Bad:  վաղը մյուս օր Աթաթուրքի նկարն էլ դպրոցներում կկախենք  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------

Lion (30.06.2011), Tig (30.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (30.06.2011), Տրիբուն (30.06.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> վաղը մյուս օր Աթաթուրքի նկարն էլ դպրոցներում կկախենք


Ո՞նց կարաս Պուտինին Աթաթուրքի հետ համեմատես: Կարող է մենք պետք է այս տարածաշրջանում մենակ լինենք առանց որեվէ մի դաշնակցի հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսները շարունակում են մեզ լծել ու կեղեքել

----------

Tig (14.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները ես կնկարագրեի "սեքսուալ" բառով…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ո՞նց կարաս Պուտինին Աթաթուրքի հետ համեմատես: Կարող է մենք պետք է այս տարածաշրջանում մենակ լինենք առանց որեվէ մի դաշնակցի հետ:


Ապեր եթե դու չես կարում համեմատես, արի ես չհամեմատեմ, փիս բաներ դուրս կգա: Իսկ մինչև էտ կարդա http://1in.am/arm/regional_azerbaijan_25884.html, տես քո դաշնակիցդ ոնց ա ԱԿ-ի լիցենզիա տալիս իրա չդաշնակցին ու իրա դաշնակցի թշնամուն: Ոնց ա Ս-300-ներ ծախում քո հետ պայմանագիրը երկարացնելու հենց հաջորդ օրը: 

Էս էլ որպես բոնուս նայի, որ իմանաս թե ոնց ա դաշնակիցդ իրա պետության քաղաքացիներին վերաբերվում, ու պատկերացրու թե ՕՌՏ-ի ու Հ1-ի վարդագույն էկրաններից դուրս ոնց ա իրա դաշնակցի քաղաքացիներին վերաբերվելու: http://1in.am/arm/world_wrussia_25360.html

----------

Tig (14.07.2011), Տրիբուն (14.07.2011)

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

Վերջերս բարկանալու առիթներ շատ եմ ունենում , իսկ բարկությանս վերջին կանգառը լինում եմ ինքս : Ցանկացած մակաբույծ  երևույթի մեջ ի վերջո փնտրում ու գտնում եմ  իմ մեղքը : Այն , որ  հայերի մեծամասնությունը դեռևս չի գիտակցում ` ինչ է նշանակում անկախ երկիր , չի հասկանում , որ Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի մաս չէ , դրանում էլ իմ մեղքը կա : Էսօր փորձեցի  որոշ չափով թեթևացնել մեղքս :
Фото0387.jpg
-Ներողություն , իսկ ռուսական դրոշն ի՞նչ գործ ունի էստեղ:
-Պռոստը դրոշ ա էլի ( ''պռոստը"-ն ու դրոշը լավ էլ սազեցին ,ուրիշ բան չէի էլ ակնկալում ) , էսի չըլներ , կարար Ամերիկայինը ըլներ :
-Էստեղ միայն մե'ր դրոշը պիտի լինի :
-Դե Ռուսաստանը մեր ամենամոտ դաշնակիցն ա...
-Ես որ օտարերկրացի լինեի ` կմտածեի , թե Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի  մաս ա , կամ Ռուսաստանում եմ գտնվում ( ու դա պատճառներից ամենաչնչինն էր , որ ասացի... )
-Սաղ աշխարհն էլ գիտի , որ երբ Ռուսաստանը ձեռը մեր վրայից քաշեց , Ադրբեջանը մեզ կուտի :
Դե արի ու էս մարդուն բան բացատրի ...որ քո գիտակցության մեջ դա է նստած , նույն կերպ էլ երեխայիդ ես դաստիարակելու , ե՞րբ ենք վերջապես գիտակցելու մեր ուժը , կամ էն , որ եթե Ռուսաստանը մեր "դաշնակիցն"  ա , ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում , որ ամեն քայլափոխի պիտի գովերգենք, սրբացնենք , ռուսական դրոշն էլ բարձր դասենք մեր Եռագույնից...

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2011), Artgeo (01.10.2011), Lion (01.10.2011), Lusinamara (01.10.2011), Tig (01.10.2011), Տրիբուն (01.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտ ես եղել, միանում եմ: Նման դեպքերում ես էլ եմ ձգտում մոտավորապես այդպես վարվել, ապրես  :Smile:

----------

Lusinamara (01.10.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (01.10.2011)

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

Հույս ունեմ այս կերպ ինչ-որ բան փոխել : Ռուսամոլությունն արդեն ազգային հիվանդություն է դարձել :

----------

Lion (01.10.2011), Lusinamara (01.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ոչ միայն այդ մոլությունը, այլև արևմտամոլությունը: Իսկ իրականում պետք լինի միայն մեկ բան` *հայամոլություն:*

----------

Lusinamara (01.10.2011), One_Way_Ticket (01.10.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (01.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Վերջերս բարկանալու առիթներ շատ եմ ունենում , իսկ բարկությանս վերջին կանգառը լինում եմ ինքս : Ցանկացած մակաբույծ  երևույթի մեջ ի վերջո փնտրում ու գտնում եմ  իմ մեղքը : Այն , որ  հայերի մեծամասնությունը դեռևս չի գիտակցում ` ինչ է նշանակում անկախ երկիր , չի հասկանում , որ Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի մաս չէ , դրանում էլ իմ մեղքը կա : Էսօր փորձեցի  որոշ չափով թեթևացնել մեղքս :
> Фото0387.jpg
> -Ներողություն , իսկ ռուսական դրոշն ի՞նչ գործ ունի էստեղ:
> -Պռոստը դրոշ ա էլի ( ''պռոստը"-ն ու դրոշը լավ էլ սազեցին ,ուրիշ բան չէի էլ ակնկալում ) , էսի չըլներ , կարար Ամերիկայինը ըլներ :
> -Էստեղ միայն մե'ր դրոշը պիտի լինի :
> -Դե Ռուսաստանը մեր ամենամոտ դաշնակիցն ա...
> -Ես որ օտարերկրացի լինեի ` կմտածեի , թե Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի  մաս ա , կամ Ռուսաստանում եմ գտնվում ( ու դա պատճառներից ամենաչնչինն էր , որ ասացի... )
> -Սաղ աշխարհն էլ գիտի , որ երբ Ռուսաստանը ձեռը մեր վրայից քաշեց , Ադրբեջանը մեզ կուտի :
> Դե արի ու էս մարդուն բան բացատրի ...որ քո գիտակցության մեջ դա է նստած , նույն կերպ էլ երեխայիդ ես դաստիարակելու , ե՞րբ ենք վերջապես գիտակցելու մեր ուժը , կամ էն , որ եթե Ռուսաստանը մեր "դաշնակիցն"  ա , ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում , որ ամեն քայլափոխի պիտի գովերգենք, սրբացնենք , ռուսական դրոշն էլ բարձր դասենք մեր Եռագույնից...


Իսկ ինձ վերջերս սկսել է բարկացնել հետևյալ միտքը: Խոսակցությունը լինում է մոտավորապես այսպես.

_- Ժամերը երբ են փոխելու?
- Բայց փոխելու են?
- Իսկ ինչու չպիտի փոխեն?
- Դե... Ռուսաստանը էլ չի փոխում_ 

Չկա, էլի, որոշ մարդկանց հոգու մեջ անկախ Հայաստանի հասկացությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում...  :Angry2:

----------

Tig (18.10.2011), Արէա (18.10.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Իսկ ինձ վերջերս սկսել է բարկացնել հետևյալ միտքը: Խոսակցությունը լինում է մոտավորապես այսպես.
> 
> _- Ժամերը երբ են փոխելու?
> - Բայց փոխելու են?
> - Իսկ ինչու չպիտի փոխեն?
> - Դե... Ռուսաստանը էլ չի փոխում_ 
> 
> Չկա, էլի, որոշ մարդկանց հոգու մեջ անկախ Հայաստանի հասկացությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում...


Ավելին, ես հաստատ գիտեի որ էս տարվանից էլ ժամերը չեն փոխելու, որովհետև մի քանի հոգի բավականին վստահ ու կարևոր գաղտնիք իմացողի կեցվածքով հավատացնում էին որ որոշումն արդեն ընդունված է, ես էլ էս ու էն կողմ չէի ընկել ու հավատացել էի, պարզվեց էլի ռուսների ստվերն էր նման խոսակցությունների պատճառը:

----------

Lion (18.10.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարճ ու կոնկրետ, բայց ճշմարիտ ու բովանդակալի 

Ռուսներից Օդեսայի ազատագրման օրը




> Բավական կասկածելի հեղինակը պնդում է, որ հայերը պետք է շնորհակալ լինեն Ռուսաստանին 1921 թ. Մարտի 16-ի Մոսկվայի պայմանագրի համար:
> 
> *Լավ կլիներ հիշել որոշ պատմական զուգահեռներ: 1920 թվականին Հայաստանը պատերազմ էր մղում ոչ միայն Թուրքիայի, այլեւ Ռուսաստանի դեմ, ինչն էլ հանգեցրեց երկրի բաժանմանը երկու ագրեսորների միջեւ: Եվ հենց ռուսական զորքերի հարձակումն անիմաստ դարձրեց թուրքերի դեմ հայերի հակահարձակումը, որն արդեն սկսվել էր:* 
> ...............
> 1990-ական թվականների սկզբին ռուսական բանակը երկու անգամ զանգվածային պատժիչ գործողություն ձեռնարկեց Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի դեմ: Հետո ռուսներն ամեն ինչ արեցին, կանգնեցնելու համար հայկական բանակի հարձակումը, այլապես սահմաններն այսօր այլ կերպ կլինեին:

----------


## Lion

Չեմ հասկանում - նախ, ինչքան ես գիտեմ, հակահարձակում չէր նախատեսվում - հեղինակը կարծես թե շփոթում է 1918 և 1920 թ-ի վիճակները - և հետո`եթե նույնիսկ հակահարձակում լիներ և եթե նույնիսկ այն հաջող լիներ, այսինքն` եթե Ռուսաստանը մերզ խանգարել է... ինչու պետք է շնորհակալ լինենք?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չեմ հասկանում - նախ, ինչքան ես գիտեմ, հակահարձակում չէր նախատեսվում - հեղինակը կարծես թե շփոթում է 1918 և 1920 թ-ի վիճակները - և հետո`եթե նույնիսկ հակահարձակում լիներ և եթե նույնիսկ այն հաջող լիներ, այսինքն` եթե Ռուսաստանը մերզ խանգարել է... ինչու պետք է շնորհակալ լինենք?


Հակահարձակումներ իրոք եղել են (Մասնավորապես հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հայկական գրոհը Սուրմալուի ուղղությամբ, որից հետո այս ուղղությամբ թուրքական ակտիվությունը գործնականում մարեց: Սա ավելի շուտ Սուրմալուի ճակատի հրամանատար Դրոյի անձնական քաջության ու շարքայինների նրա նկատմամբ տածած անսահման նվիրվածության արդյունքը պիտի համարել ): Բայց դե Կարսի խայտառակ նսեմացման ֆոնի վրա (երբ նոր անգլիական զենքով սպառազինված ու 1918-ից շատ ավելի շահեկան դիրք ունեցող հայկական կայազորը անբարոյական փախուստի է դիմում՝ թողնելով, ընդ որում 2000 (!?) գերի) էդ մեղմ ասած չի երևում: 
Խորհրդայինների (հենց խորհրդայիններ, այլ ոչ ռուսներ, որովհետև այլ ոչ պակաս ռուսները նույն ժամանակ մեզնից լավ օրի չէին. ասենք Վրանգելի բանակը Ղրիմի ուղղությամբ) դերը անշուշտ կա մասնավորապես Կարսի ճակատի անհաջողության գործում (ագիտացիոն թերթիկների տարածում, բոլշևիկյան բանակի մոտենալու մասին լուրերի սփռում + Դիլիջան-Ղազախի շրջանում հարկադրված ուժերի տեղակայում՝ կարմիրներին դիմավորելու նպատակով), բայց դե հայ ժողովրդի անունից հրապարակված հոկտեմբերի 8-ի արցունքախառը աղերսագրից հետո մեղքը ուրիշի վրա քցելը մեղմ ասած թուլամորթություն է: Թող հլը հայկական բանակը ցույց տար էն ինչ պիտի աներ:
Մեկն էլ լինի հարցնի, թե քեմալականներին «հայ ժողովրդին ազատագրելու համար եկող Կարմիր Տաճկաստանի հեղափոխական բանակ» կոչող Ալեքսանդրապոլի բոլշևիկները ազգությամբ ի՞նչ էին: :Huh: 
Դե արի ու մի ասա... ռուսներն են մեղավոր... Ոչխար մի եղի՛ր, որ հետո գայլից գանգատվելու բան չունենաս:

----------

Lion (22.10.2011), Tig (22.10.2011), Varzor (20.04.2012), Գեա (22.10.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե արի ու մի ասա... ռուսներն են մեղավոր... Ոչխար մի եղի՛ր, որ հետո գայլից գանգատվելու բան չունենաս:


Մեր ոչխարությունը փաստ էր: Բայց գայլն էլ հրեշտակի թևերով փաթաթվել ա մեր վզին ու ստիպում ա, որ շնորհակալ լինենք, որ մեզ մինչև վերջ չի ուտում: Իսկ հիմա մեր արածը կրկնակի ոչխարություն ա, քանի որ իմանալով թե ով ա իրականում հրեշտակի թևերի հետևում թաքնվածը, դեռ հույսներս իրա վրա ենք դնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էլի լավ ա գրում Մուրադյանը: 




> Հուլիսի տոթ օրը Երեւանում ռուսական դեսպանատանը փոքր ֆուրշետ էին կազմակերպել Ռուսաստանի անկախության օրվա կապակցությամբ: Հրավիրվել էր հայկական էլիտան, *սակայն ինչ է այն իրենից ներկայացնում՝ ազգային բուրժուազիա ավելորդ քաշով, մեծամասամբ ինտելեկտուալ թերարժեք մարդիկ, ինչպես նաեւ մի քանի քաղաքագետ, որոնք Ռուսաստանի շահին նվիրված են ավելի, քան իրենք՝ ռուսները:* Ցուցադրված էր հայկական էլիտան, որը բառացիորեն գրավել է երկիրը եւ պատրաստ է ցանկացած գործարքի ռուսների հետ: Այսինքն, «թող բոլոր դժգոհները տեսնեն, թե Հայաստանում ում վրա ենք մենք հենվում եւ ում հետ ենք ապագայում գործ ունենալու»:


Այ սրանք են ռուսի հետույքի մոլի սիրահարները:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կարճ ու կոնկրետ, բայց ճշմարիտ ու բովանդակալի 
> 
> Ռուսներից Օդեսայի ազատագրման օրը


Ոմն Յանա վերներ Ռեգնումում մի հոդված էր գրել, որին ի պատասխան էլ Իգոր Մուրադյանը սա է գրել։ Էրեկ մեր ծանոթներից մեկը, որը պատրաստվում էր ինքն էլ պատասխանել էդ հոդվածին, խնդրեց հայերեն թարգմանեմ, որ իր հոդվածի հետ նաև էդ հոդվածը դրվի Լրագիրում, որ պարզ լինի, թե ինչին են պատասխանում։ Էստեղ դնում եմ թարգմանությունս։ 



> Յանա Վերներ. Հայաստանը պետք է հավերժ շնորհակալ լինի Ռուսաստանին 1921թվականի մոսկովյան պայմանագրի համար
> 
> Երբ այս տարվա մարտ ամսին թուրքական պատվիրակությունը՝ Ռեջեփ Թաիբ Էրդողանի գլխավորությամբ այցելեց Մոսկվա՝ ռուս–թուրքական Մոսկովյան պայմանագրի 90ամյակի կապակցությամբ, որոշ հայկական ԶԼՄ–ներ հիստերիա բարձրացրին` «դաշնակից» Ռուսաստանի կողմից այդ «սև» օրը տոնելու կապակցությամբ։  Իսկ ՀՅԴ–ն Երևանում «կրկեսային ներկայացում» էր կազմակերպել. Ռուսաստանի դեսպանությանը փոխանցելով խորհրդանշական «դագաղ»՝ պահանջելով «անօրինական» ճանաչել Մոսկովյան պայմանագիրը։ Դագաղի վրայի նշումն էր. «ՌԴ դեսպանատան փոստարկղ, Ռուս–թուրքական պայմանագրի համար», իսկ դագաղի մեջ ռուսական դեսպանատանն ուղղված նամակ էր, ինչպես նաև 1921թվականի ռուս–թուրքական Մոսկովյան պայմանագրի պատճենը։» ՀՅԴ երիտասարդական թևի ներկայացուցիչ Արթուր Ղազարյանը, ով այդ ամբողջ «կրկեսային ներկայացման» կազմակերպիչներից էր,  հայտարարեց, որ այդ դագաղը «մեռելածին պայմանագրի համար է»։ Իսկ թե ինչու Հայկական ԽՍՀ–ի կողմից հավանության արժանացած և ստորագրված Մոսկովյան պայմանագիրը, որն իրականում Կարսի պայմանագիրի կրկնօրինակն է, պետք է համարվի «մեռելածին», կարծում ենք Ղազարյանը դժվար թե կարողանար առողջ տրամաբանության շրջանակներում բացատրել։  Մինչդեռ Բաքվի համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր Ջամիլ Հասանլիի կողմից եզակի արխիվային փաստաթղթերի տպագրումը ИА REGNUM–ի էջերում պետք է որ մեղմեր հայ մեկնաբանների, ինչպես նաև ՀՅԴ «դագաղագործների» ցասումը։ Ինչպես ցույց են տալիս փաստաթղթերը, Մոսկովյան պայմանագիրը շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ է ստորագրվել միայն  շնորհիվ Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանի արտգործժողկոմ Գ.Չիչերինի ջանքերի և կոշտ դիրքորոշման ։  Հայաստանի դեպքում պայմանագիրը պետք է համարվի հսկայական ձեռքբերում և ուրախության առիթ, և հայ ազգը պետք է հավերժ շնորհակալ լինի Մոսկվային այն բանի համար, որ բոլշևիկները, մեծ ջանքերի գնով, կարողացան պնդել այդ պայմանագրի դրույթները, քանի որ Մոսկովյան պայմանագրին այլընտրանք կարող էր լինել միայն 1920 թվականի Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիրը։ Ժամանակն է հասկանալ դա. այլընտրանք հայերը արդեն չունեին։  Ծիծաղելի է այսօր հիմնվել այն փաստի վրա, որ իբր Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիրը վավերացված չէր Խորհրդային Հայաստանի կողմից։  Այո, դա այդպես է, վավերացված չէր։ Բայց եկեք իրատես լինենք. եթե Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանը, ի դեմս Գ.Չիչերինի, Մոսկովյան պայմանագրի բանակցությունների ընթացքում չդիմադրեր Անկարայի կառավարության համառությանը և դիվանագիտական ճնշումներին և ինչ որ պահի թուլանար ու համաձայներ ըստ Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրի ամրագրել հայ–թուրքական սահմանները (իսկ ամեն ինչ գնում էր դրան և Հայաստանի բախտը մազից էր կախված), ապա 1921 թվականին Հայկական ԽՍՀ–ն կստորագրեր Կարսի պայմանագիրը, լրիվ այլ, քան այսօր է, սահմաններով։ 
>  Եվ դրանք կլինեին Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրով ամրագրված սահմանները, որոնց շրջանակներում այսօր չէր տեղավորվի նույնիսկ Հայաստանի ազգաբնակչության այն մասը, որն այսօր մնացել է Հայաստանում վերջին տարիների աղետալի արտագաղթից հետո։  Եթե Չիչերինը չդիմադրեր և համաձայներ Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրով ամրագրված սահմանների վերադարձին, ինչպես դա համառորեն պահանջում էին թուրքերը, ապա հայերը նույնպես լուռ կստորագրեին և կվավերացնեին Կարսի պայմանագիրը՝ լրիվ այլ սահմաններով։ Այդ իսկ պատճառով, այդ ապուշ դագաղը Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատուն բերելու փոխարեն, թող հայ մեկնաբանները և քաղաքական գործիչները խոնարհվեն Ռուսաստանի առջև այն բանի համար, որ իրենց ՆՎԻՐԵԼ է, այո, հենց նվիրել է տարածք, որը երեք անգամ գերազանցում է հենց իրենց կողմից ստորագրված Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրով ամրագրված սահմանները։  
> Ազգային ժողովի Դաշնակցություն խմբակցության քարտուղար Արտյուշա Շահբազյանը, մեկնաբանելով Էրդողանի այցը Մոսկվա, 1921 թվականի ռուս–թուրքական պայմանագիրը անվանեց «հանցավոր» և ասաց, որ «Քեմալական Թուրքիայի և Ռուսաստանի միջև 1921 թվականին ստորագրված Մոսկովյան պայմանագրի հետևանքները հրեշային են եղել հայ ազգի համար»։  Դրանք «հրեշային էին» արդեն իսկապես մեռելածին Սևրի պայմանագրի համեմատ, սակայն Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրի համեմատ դրանք հզոր էին։Այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, կարծես Երևանում չեն հասկանում, որ բոլշևիկյան Ռուսաստանի և քեմալական Թուրքիայի միջև բանակցություններն ընթանում էին Ալեքսանդրապոլյան սահմաններին վերադառնալու կամ չվերադառնալու վերաբերյալ։ Սևրյան սահմանների հարցը ընդհանրապես չէր արծարծվում։ Այդ պատճառով էլ անիմաստ է խոսել Մոսկովյան պայմանագրի «հրեշավորության» մասին։ 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ էին սպասում հայերը Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանից։ Որ նա հանուն իրենց կմտնի իր համար անիմաստ  պատերազմի մեջ Թուրքիայի հետ  և իրենց համար կգրավի Կարսը, Վանը, Էրզրումը և այլ տարածքնե՞ր։ Թե՞ որ Մոկվան և Անկարան Հայաստանին կտան հիմնականում ադրբեջանցիներով բնակեցված Նախիջևանը։ Իրենց երևի քիչ էր մեծ մասամբ ադրբեջանցիներով բնակեցված Զանգեզուրը, Գեյչան (Գեղարքունիք) և Էրիվանի մարզը։ Մոսկովյան կոնֆերանսում հայկական պատվիրակության ներկայացուցիչ, արտաքին գործերի ժողկոմ Ա.Բեկզադյանի հայտարարության տոնը այնպիսին էր, կարծես նա «հաղթանակած պետություն» էր ներկայացնում։ Դժվար չէ կռահել, թե ինչպիսին կլիներ բանակցությունների ելքը, եթե Անկարան այն վարեր ոչ թե Մոսկվայի, այլ Բեկզադյանի հետ, և նրա մեջքին կանգնած չլիներ Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանը։ 
> Ժամանակակից հայ վերնախավը պետք է հասկանա, որ Հայաստանի խորհրդայնացումը փրկել է իրենց երկիրը և ընդլայնել տարածքը համեմատած այն տարածքի, որը նա կունենար, եթե Կարմիր Բանակը չմտներ իրենց երկիր։։ 
> Գերտերություններից ոչ մեկը ի վիճակի չէր արդեն ստիպելու քեմալականներին ընդունել և իրականացնել Սևրի պայմանագիրը, և հենց պատմության ընթացքը արդեն դա ապացուցել է։ Հայաստանի համար միակ այլընտրանքը խորհրդայնացմանը և Կարսի պայմանագրին դա Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիրն էր։ Այն ստորագրած դաշնակները անկասկած կվավերացնեին դա նաև կառավարությունում։  Արդյո՞ք դա էին ուզում այսօրվա կոկորդ պատրողները, որոնք չափ ու սահման չճանաչելով քննադատում են Ռուսաստանին, որին նրանք պետք է դարերով շնորհակալ լինեն իրենց երկրի այսօրվա սահմանների համար։

----------

Գեա (23.10.2011), Տրիբուն (23.10.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամեն տեսակի ոջլոտ ու անգրագետ արարած հիմա իրա պարտքը պիտի համարի ողջ հայ ժողովրդի անունից ռեվերանսներ անի Պուծինի ու ռուսների կողմը, զզվելի ա... 

Սերժ Սարգսյանը պաշտպանում է Եվրասիական միություն ստեղծելու Պուտինի առաջարկը. Արա Աբրահամյան




> <Եվրասիական միություն ստեղծելու Ռուսաստանի վարչապետ Վլադիմիր Պուտինի առաջարկը անհրաժեշտություն է: *Մարդիկ, այդ թվում հենց Հայաստանում, դրան վաղուց են սպասում: Հայերը սպասում են դրան, նրանք մոտ են Ռուսաստանին: Մենք Ռուսաստանում 2,5 միլիոն ենք և բոլորս էլ հարազատներ ունենք Հայաստանում: Մեզ` ռուսահայերիս, առավել մոտ է այդ գաղափարը: Եվ պետք է հասկանալ, որ նույնիսկ Եվրոպայում, չնայած ինտեգրմանը, լեզվական խոչընդոտ գոյություն ունի:* Իսկ այստեղ` Ռուսաստանում, դա չկա. քանի դեռ մենք` հայերս, վերջնականապես չենք կորցրել ռուսերենը, պետք է միավորվել: Ես ինքս դժվարությամբ եմ ռուսերեն խոսում: Ես բոլորից լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ է լեզվական խոչընդոտը: Պուտինը ճիշտ ժամանակին առաջարկեց այն, ինչ պետք է:Ես լիովին պաշտպանում եմ այդ առաջարկը, կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանում ևս դա պաշտպանում են: Ես այդ մասին խոսել եմ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ, և նրանից դրական պատասխան եմ ստացել: Նա ասաց, որ  պետք է քննարկել հարցի իրավական կողմը: Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ  Հայաստանը չի սահմանակցում Ռուսաստանին, Հայաստանը պետք է անդամակցի ոչ միայն  Եվրասիական միությանը, այլև Մաքսային միությանը>,-ասել է Աբրահամյանը:


Ով՞ ա սրան թույլ տվել մեր անունից սենց հայտարարություններ անի: Ո՞վ ա էս կիսագրագետ անլվա արարածը:

----------

Tig (23.10.2011), Ձայնալար (21.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ամեն տեսակի ոջլոտ ու անգրագետ արարած հիմա իրա պարտքը պիտի համարի ողջ հայ ժողովրդի անունից ռեվերանսներ անի Պուծինի ու ռուսների կողմը, զզվելի ա... 
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյանը պաշտպանում է Եվրասիական միություն ստեղծելու Պուտինի առաջարկը. Արա Աբրահամյան
> 
> 
> 
> Ով՞ ա սրան թույլ տվել մեր անունից սենց հայտարարություններ անի: Ո՞վ ա էս կիսագրագետ անլվա արարածը:


Անասուն են է, սովետի նոստալգիայով տառապող անասուն ճորտեր...

----------

Tig (23.10.2011), Տրիբուն (23.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ոմն Յանա վերներ Ռեգնումում մի հոդված էր գրել, որին ի պատասխան էլ Իգոր Մուրադյանը սա է գրել։ Էրեկ մեր ծանոթներից մեկը, որը պատրաստվում էր ինքն էլ պատասխանել էդ հոդվածին, խնդրեց հայերեն թարգմանեմ, որ իր հոդվածի հետ նաև էդ հոդվածը դրվի Լրագիրում, որ պարզ լինի, թե ինչին են պատասխանում։ Էստեղ դնում եմ թարգմանությունս։


http://forum.hayastan.com/index.php?...dpost&p=868261

 :Think: 

Ի դեպ, ինձ ևս դուր չեկավ պ-ն Աբրահամյանի հայտարարությունը, քանի որ դրանում ես Հայաստանի անկախությանն ու ինքնիշխանությանը վնասող միտումներ տեսա... :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://forum.hayastan.com/index.php?...dpost&p=868261
> 
> 
> 
> Ի դեպ, ինձ ևս դուր չեկավ պ-ն Աբրահամյանի հայտարարությունը, քանի որ դրանում ես Հայաստանի անկախությանն ու ինքնիշխանությանը վնասող միտումներ տեսա...


Կեցցե՛ս

----------

Ariadna (27.10.2011), Lion (26.10.2011), Ձայնալար (21.04.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինչպես է Ռուսաստանը բաժանելու Հայաստանը

----------

Rammer (20.04.2012), Tig (20.04.2012), Varzor (20.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչպես է Ռուսաստանը բաժանելու Հայաստանը


Հա դե ինչ կա չհասկանալու?
հասյատանը ռուսների համար միշտ էլ էն ոսկորն է եղել, որը խրված լինելով հարևան շների կոկորդում, ռուսաստանի համար ծառայել է որպես շնիկներին փայ նետելու գործիք` մեկ սրան է նետել, մեկ նրան, մեկ էլ երկուսին էլ իրար հետ` մաս-մաս:
Ու էս թեմայի վերնագիրը երևի պիտի լիներ "Հայ-Ռուսական սեռական հարաբերությունները":
Ահավոր է, երբ գիտակցում ես, որ դու այնքան թույլ, փոքր ու անողնաշար-անգիտակից ես, որ քեզ երկարաժամկետ օգտագործում են, մեկ մեկ էլ օգտագործման հանձնում այս կամ այն "բարեկամ-գործընկերոջը":
Վայրկյան իսկ չեմ կասկածում, որ Թուրքիային վրա գերիշխանութոյւն հաստատեու համար Ռուսաստանը միանշանակ Հայաստանը նվեր կտա: Ադրբեջանին նվեր տալու հարցում` կասկածում եմ:
Համ էլ զարմանում եմ ռուսների էշության վրա: ՀՀ-ին որ լավ դուխ տան Ադրբեջանը կռվով ու արյունով կգրավի ու կապույտ երիզով սկուտեղի վրա նվեր կտա Ռուսաստանին, ինքն էլ կբավարարվի բարոյական հաղթանակով  :Jpit: 
Ոնց են աչքաթող արել էս պարզ սխեման, զարմանում եմ: Ու նույն ձևով էլ Թուրքիան կգրավի ու նվեր կտա Ռուսաստանին, Վրաստանըտ կգրավի ու նվեր կտա ...
Բայց ոնց որ ռուսները չեն ուզում ՀՀ-ին զինելու ու դուխ տալու վրա շատ ծախսվեն  :Dntknw:

----------

Lion (20.04.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ներող, ռուսերեն ա ... ու սրա մասին հայկական իշխանությունները ու լրատվամիջոցները մուղամով լռել են: Սրանք ռուսամոլությամբ էնքան են տառապում, որ վաղը որ ռուսները իրանք իրանց ձեռով մեզ կոտորեն ու արդեն պատրաստի տան թուրքերին, ֆռալու են ու ասեն ... БАЛШОЙ СПАСИБА ВЕЛИКИ БРАТ ДЖАН  

СОВМЕСТНОЕ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ МИНИСТРОВ ИНОСТРАННЫХ ДЕЛ АЗЕРБАЙДЖАНА и РОССИИ
2012-04-04 




> .....
> Подтверждаем значение Декларации о дружбе и стратегическом партнерстве между Азербайджанской Республикой и Российской Федерацией от 3 июля 2008 года, в частности положение о важности *скорейшего урегулирования нагорно-карабахского конфликта на основе общепризнанных норм и принципов международного права и прежде всего соблюдения и обеспечения суверенитета, территориальной целостности и нерушимости границ государств,* а также соответствующих резолюций Совета Безопасности ООН и решений ОБСЕ, подтверждаем также положения Совместного заявления глав делегаций стран – сопредседателей Минской группы ОБСЕ и Президентов Азербайджана и Армении на саммите ОБСЕ в Астане, Казахстан от 1 декабря 2010 года.
> .....


Ու ոչ մի բառ ազգերի ինքնորոշման մասին: Դաժե էտ են ստանդարտ տեքստից հանել: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պիտի անեն ռուսները, որ մենք հասկանանք, որ դրանց հետ չի կարելի մի վարկյան հույս կապել:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.04.2012), Rammer (21.04.2012), Tig (21.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012), Ներսես_AM (21.04.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ներող, ռուսերեն ա ... ու սրա մասին հայկական իշխանությունները ու լրատվամիջոցները մուղամով լռել են: Սրանք ռուսամոլությամբ էնքան են տառապում, որ վաղը որ ռուսները իրանք իրանց ձեռով մեզ կոտորեն ու արդեն պատրաստի տան թուրքերին, ֆռալու են ու ասեն ... БАЛШОЙ СПАСИБА ВЕЛИКИ БРАТ ДЖАН  
> 
> СОВМЕСТНОЕ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ МИНИСТРОВ ИНОСТРАННЫХ ДЕЛ АЗЕРБАЙДЖАНА и РОССИИ
> 2012-04-04 
> 
> 
> 
> Ու ոչ մի բառ ազգերի ինքնորոշման մասին: Դաժե էտ են ստանդարտ տեքստից հանել: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պիտի անեն ռուսները, որ մենք հասկանանք, որ դրանց հետ չի կարելի մի վարկյան հույս կապել:


Հայ ռուսական հարաբերություններ որպես այդպիսին շուտով գոյություն չի ունենա… այլ կունենա հայկական հարց ռուս-յեսիմինչական հարաբերությունների լույսի ներքո…

----------


## Rammer

> Ներող, ռուսերեն ա ... ու սրա մասին հայկական իշխանությունները ու լրատվամիջոցները մուղամով լռել են: Սրանք ռուսամոլությամբ էնքան են տառապում, որ վաղը որ ռուսները իրանք իրանց ձեռով մեզ կոտորեն ու արդեն պատրաստի տան թուրքերին, ֆռալու են ու ասեն ... БАЛШОЙ СПАСИБА ВЕЛИКИ БРАТ ДЖАН  
> 
> СОВМЕСТНОЕ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ МИНИСТРОВ ИНОСТРАННЫХ ДЕЛ АЗЕРБАЙДЖАНА и РОССИИ
> 2012-04-04 
> 
> 
> 
> Ու ոչ մի բառ ազգերի ինքնորոշման մասին: Դաժե էտ են ստանդարտ տեքստից հանել: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պիտի անեն ռուսները, որ մենք հասկանանք, որ դրանց հետ չի կարելի մի վարկյան հույս կապել:


Ընգեր ես էլ եմ մտածել էտ հարցի շուրջ ու եկել եմ մի ցավալի եզրակացության: Պատմության վերլուծությունը ցույցա տալի որ հայերը հասկացել են որ ռուսները ծախում են իրանց ու պրիտոմ էժանով, մենակ ծախելուց հետո: Բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց չգիտես ոնց դա մոռացվելա : Այսինքն դաժե սեփական սխալներից դասեր քաղելու ունակությունը ի սպառ կամ ի սփուռք բացակայում ա: Դրա համար կարծում եմ միակ տարբերակը մանում ա, որ նորից պատերազմ լինի ու ռուսնրեը թողեն թռնեն կամ էլ կռվեն թշնամու կողմից նոր էս կույր վիճակը կարողա պայծառանա...Այսինքն ափաշքյարա տենան էլի որ ռուսները թռնում են, ծախել են ու գնում են իրանց տուն, էտ ժամանակ մենակ կջոգի ևս մեկ անգամ որ ռուսները քցեցին չորով: Բայց դե արդեն ինչպես միշտ, լսում ես կարճ մի պատասխան ուշ է...
Դրա համար ասում եմ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ: 
ՄԱԿ-ում Քաթարի ներկայացուցիչի կայֆերը ռուսների վրա տեղյակ եք?Քաթարը Մոսկվայի մի հատ թաղամասի չափա էլի:

----------

Varzor (23.04.2012), Տրիբուն (21.04.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էս էլ «մենձ ախպոր» դաբռոն ավազակապետության վերարտադրմանը


Voila

----------

Varzor (23.04.2012), Տրիբուն (22.04.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ընգեր ես էլ եմ մտածել էտ հարցի շուրջ ու եկել եմ մի ցավալի եզրակացության: Պատմության վերլուծությունը ցույցա տալի որ հայերը հասկացել են որ ռուսները ծախում են իրանց ու պրիտոմ էժանով, մենակ ծախելուց հետո: Բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց չգիտես ոնց դա մոռացվելա : Այսինքն դաժե սեփական սխալներից դասեր քաղելու ունակությունը ի սպառ կամ ի սփուռք բացակայում ա: Դրա համար կարծում եմ միակ տարբերակը մանում ա, որ նորից պատերազմ լինի ու ռուսնրեը թողեն թռնեն կամ էլ կռվեն թշնամու կողմից նոր էս կույր վիճակը կարողա պայծառանա...


"հայերի հասկանալ" ասելով ում? ինկատի ունես; եթե հասարակ, ոչ ղեկավար մասին, ապա իրանց/մեր հասկանալ-չհասկանալը եղանակ չի ստեղծում; 
իսկ ղեկավար մասը արդեն համարյա 150 տարի ա ոչ թե ռուսամոլ ա, այլ լրիվ ռուսական ա, այսինքն ավելի "ռուս են" քան հենց իրենք, ռուսները, ոնց որ ասենք ժամանակին Սնդրանիկը, Դրոն, Նժդեհը, Շահումյանը, Սուրեն Սպանդարյանը, Մյասնիկյանը, Չարենցը... և այլն
սրանց երբեք քո ասած բանը չեն հսականա, որովհետև դա հավասարազոր ա նրան, որ ասենք դոնի ռուսը հասկանա, որ իրան ռուսաստանը հանուն ռուսաստանի շահերի քցում ա; դա իրա համար քցել չի, այլ ընդամենը զոհաբերություն, որը եթե սիրուն մատուցվի, ապա ինչի չէ? որ, ինքը իրա դոշով կգնա կզոտը փակելու - /նայիր Մատրոսով, Նելսոն Ստեփանյան... և այլն/;
մեզ /ազգի ոչ ղեկավար մասին/ հասարակ բան ա պետք ընդամենը հասականալ, որ մեր ղեկավարները ՆՇԱՆԱԿՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ Մոսկվայից, ու էտ ղեկավարները ավելի ՌՈՒՍ են քան հենց ռուսական ցարերը; նրանք լրիվ ուղեղները լվացած մարդիկ են, ու ամենաճակատագրական պահերին հենց իրենք են մեզ մատաղ արել "ընդանուր" ռուսական շահերին;

Հ.Գ. շատ բան չասեմ, առանց կոմենթների կարդա ընդամենը Նժդեհի կենսագրությունը, թե երբ որտեղ է եղել, ու ինչ պաշտոնի վրա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՄԱԿ-ում Քաթարի ներկայացուցիչի կայֆերը ռուսների վրա տեղյակ եք?Քաթարը Մոսկվայի մի հատ թաղամասի չափա էլի:


Շատ նորմալ ա: Ռուսաստանը հիմա Քաթարի կարգի երկիր ա - հետները լեզվակռիվ տա, գնա Նաուրույին մի քիչ փող տա, որ Աբխազիան ճանաչեն, երկու հատ հոգնած նավ ուղարկի Վենեսուելայի ափերը, որ հետ դառնալու ճամփին իրեք տեղ ռեմոնտի կանգնեն: Մեծ Ռուսաստանի գոյությանը հավատում են երեք միլիոն ու մի մարդ - հայերը ու Պուծինը:

----------

Rammer (25.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Սրանք ռուսամոլությամբ էնքան են տառապում, որ վաղը որ ռուսները իրանք իրանց ձեռով մեզ կոտորեն ու արդեն պատրաստի տան թուրքերին ...


Դե համով կանֆետ լինելը այդքան էլ հեշտ գործ չի, մանավանդ որ կանֆետ ուտողները գազան են  :Pardon: 
Ըստ էության ռուսական լուծը թոթափելու միակ տարբերակը  դառը ու զզվելի կանֆետ դառնալն է:

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ նորմալ ա: Ռուսաստանը հիմա Քաթարի կարգի երկիր ա - հետները լեզվակռիվ տա, գնա Նաուրույին մի քիչ փող տա, որ Աբխազիան ճանաչեն, երկու հատ հոգնած նավ ուղարկի Վենեսուելայի ափերը, որ հետ դառնալու ճամփին իրեք տեղ ռեմոնտի կանգնեն: Մեծ Ռուսաստանի գոյությանը հավատում են երեք միլիոն ու մի մարդ - հայերը ու Պուծինը:


Ապեր ռուսաստանը մեծա մնացել մենակ մի բանի համար` իրանքո ուներ ալկաշ գեներալներ ու միջուկային մարտագլխիկներ: Էդ նույնն ա, որ կապիկի ձեռը նռնակ տաս` երբեք չես իմանա, թե ինչ կանի դրա հետ:
Հիմա սաղ աշխարհը ռուսական կապիկին համոզում ա` "նռնակը կուլ տուր, կամ մտցրու ..." մի խոսքով` շառից փորձանքից հեռու  :LOL: 
Բայց Ռուսները շատ խորամանկ են: Իրենք թույլ են ձևանում, որ լեշակեր չուզողները կաղքից գան փորձեն կծոտել: Բայց դե հենց էդ կծոտողներն էլ որս են դառնալու` Վրաստանը քեզ ղուրբան:
Ըստ էության Ռուսաստանի կողմից այսքան երկար ժամանակ թույլիկ ձևանալը հեչ լավ բաներ չի խոստանում` պատմությունը խասյաթ ունի կրկնվելու  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կրակոցներ սահմանամերձ գյուղում
> 
> Մայիսի 1-ին, ժամը 11-ի սահմաններում «ՎԱԶ-2107» մակնիշի մի ավտոմեքենա մտել է սահմանամերձ Դովեղի գյուղամեջ: Մեքենայից կրակ են բացել, սպանել մի աքլոր եւ այն գցել մեքենայի մեջ, հեռացել:
> 
> Գյուղապետ Սամվել Գորգինյանը ասաց, որ մեքենայի առջեւում եղել են ռուսական պետհամարանիշներ, իսկ հետնամասում համարանիշներ չեն եղել։ Գյուղամիջում գտնվել է կրակված փամփուշտից մնացած արճճի կտոր: Գյուղապետն ասաց, որ պատահարի կապակցությամբ դիմել է Նոյեմբերյանի ոստիկանություն:
> 
> Մանրամասներն այստեղ


http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2012/05/02/dovex

----------

Tig (02.05.2012), Varzor (02.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Ձայ, էս հայ-ռուսականի հետ ինչ կապ ունի? Ավտոյի համարները ի նկատի ունես?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Պարզ չի՞ ապ, մեր պաշտպան եղբայր ռուսները հառփել են տակները ու դուրս են եկել գյուղամեջում հրազենով հավ են խփել: Մինչ դեռ էդ նույն գյուղը հրետակոծվում ա ադրբեջանի կողմից, ու իրանց հեչ տանձին չի, որ ընդեղ ռուս սահմանապահներ կան, որտև ռուս սահմանապահները հազիվ հայկական գյուղի մեջ հավ խփեն հրազենով:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.05.2012), Tig (02.05.2012)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ստեղ մի բան էն չի - Դովեղն ուր, ռուսական սահմանապահներն ուր??!!! Եսիմ??!! Հետաքրքիրա պաշտոնական վարկածը լսել: Հավանականությունը քիչ է, էլի, որ Գյումրուց, Արտաշատից կամ Կապանից սահմանապահները հասնեն երկրի մյուս կողմում գտնվող սահմանամերձ Դովեղ, որը հենց նոր է ուշադրության կենտրոնում եղել, կրակեն... աքլոր սպանեն ու կորեն:

Ստեղ մենակ մի վերսիա է մտքովս անցնում, որ դրանք ՌԴ ոչ պաշտոնական դիտորդների կամ գուցե հետախույզների պես մի բան են եղել, որոնց տեղացիք լավ պատիվ են տվել: Բայց երկրորդ տարբերակն էլի քիչ հավանականա - հետախույզը տենց աղմուկով չի գա...

Հարցեր, հարցեր...

----------


## Varzor

> Պարզ չի՞ ապ, մեր պաշտպան եղբայր ռուսները հառփել են տակները ու դուրս են եկել գյուղամեջում հրազենով հավ են խփել: Մինչ դեռ էդ նույն գյուղը հրետակոծվում ա ադրբեջանի կողմից, ու իրանց հեչ տանձին չի, որ ընդեղ ռուս սահմանապահներ կան, որտև ռուս սահմանապահները հազիվ հայկական գյուղի մեջ հավ խփեն հրազենով:


Դե մենակ ավտոյի համարներն էր ռուսական` կրակելուց բան չեն խոսացել  :Jpit: 
Ռուս սահմանապահները Դովեղում ինչ գործ ունեն?
Անհասկանալի միջադեպ է: Ավելի շատ նման է խմած քյալագոզության:
Բայց դե հարցերն ավելի շատ  են ստեղ, քան պատասխանները:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հայ ադրբեջանական (ՀՀ-ի ու Ադրբեջանի ) սահմանին չկա՞ն ռուս սահմանապահներ։ Ես գիտեի, թե կան։8

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ապեր, չկան:

----------

Ձայնալար (03.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հայ ադրբեջանական (ՀՀ-ի ու Ադրբեջանի ) սահմանին չկա՞ն ռուս սահմանապահներ։ Ես գիտեի, թե կան։8


 :Shok: 
Որտեղ կան? Հայ-Ադրբեջանական անորոշ ու չգծված սահմանը իրականում մարտական գիծ է ու ամբողջությաբ հսկվում է միմիյան ՀՀ զինված ուժերի կողմից  :Smile:

----------

Lion (03.05.2012), Malxas (03.05.2012), Tig (03.05.2012)

----------


## Եկվոր

> Չէ, ստեղ մի բան էն չի - Դովեղն ուր, ռուսական սահմանապահներն ուր??!!! Եսիմ??!! Հետաքրքիրա պաշտոնական վարկածը լսել: Հավանականությունը քիչ է, էլի, որ Գյումրուց, Արտաշատից կամ Կապանից սահմանապահները հասնեն երկրի մյուս կողմում գտնվող սահմանամերձ Դովեղ, որը հենց նոր է ուշադրության կենտրոնում եղել, կրակեն... աքլոր սպանեն ու կորեն:
> 
> Ստեղ մենակ մի վերսիա է մտքովս անցնում, որ դրանք ՌԴ ոչ պաշտոնական դիտորդների կամ գուցե հետախույզների պես մի բան են եղել, որոնց տեղացիք լավ պատիվ են տվել: Բայց երկրորդ տարբերակն էլի քիչ հավանականա - հետախույզը տենց աղմուկով չի գա...
> 
> Հարցեր, հարցեր...


Սադրանք՝ նպատակաուղղված հայ - ռուսական բարիդրացիության վերացմանը՝ ադրբեջանի կողմից

----------


## Varzor

> Սադրանք՝ նպատակաուղղված հայ - ռուսական բարիդրացիության վերացմանը՝ ադրբեջանի կողմից


 :Jpit: 
Միթե մի հատ աքլոր խփելով պիտի բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ վերանան?  :Jpit: 
Եթե մտածում ես, որ ադրբեջանական սադրանք է, ապա հարց. ինչ գործ ուներ ադրբեջանական մեքենան Դովեղում?

----------

Lion (04.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինձ թվում ա, որ էտ անկապ լուրը ինքը իրանով ցույց ա տալիս հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները մակարդակը - հավի մակարդակ: Բայց սույն հավին մարդիկ իրենց վառ երևակայությամբ կարող են սարքել ադրբեջանցի դիվերսանտ, ռուս հոտախույզ, կամ հայ ու ռուս բարեկամ ու հերոս սահմանապահների հստակ ու համակարգված գործողությունների արդյունք, որի շնորհիվ հավքն իր թևով, օձն իր պորտով չի կարող հատել հայոց սահմանը:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.05.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Ձայնալար

Նվիրվում է Ռուսաստանի, «եվրասիական տնտեսական համագործակցության», կոմկուսի, Պուտինի ու Ստալինի ֆանատներին:

----------

Ripsim (19.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), Varzor (20.07.2012), Հայկօ (19.07.2012), Ներսես_AM (20.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսաստանի վիճակը արդեն ծիծաղելու էլ չի, փիիիս ղժալույա ... 

Ուրեմն վերջին երկու տրվա մեջ արդեն վեցերորդ Протон-M-ն ա ընգնում: Վերջին քսան տարում մի հատ քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ են սարքել ամպագոռգոռ Suhoj Superjet 100 անունով, որը պարզվում ա մի հատ մեծ աֆյոռա էր - հինգ մի ձևի պատրաստի ինքնաթիռից երկուսն արդեն վթարի են ենթարկվել: Թաթարստանը պայթելու վրայա: Օլիմպիադայում Ռուսաստանի թիմը <փայլում ա>:  Իսկ ողորմելի Պուծինը ընգել ա Pussy Riot-ի մի քանի աղջկա հետևից, որոնց դատում են, ու էսօր դատախազությունը պահանջել ա 3 տարի տալ էտ երեխեքին богохульство-ի համար, ու տենց հոդված էլ Ռուսաստանի ՔրՕրում չկա: Պուծինի յանը լրիվ տարել ա: 

Ռուսաստանը լրիվ տրաքած վիճակում ա, իսկ մեր երկրի քամակալեզները դեռ հույսները կապում են Ռուսաստանի հետ: Էն Ռուսաստանի, որը կպած ուզում էր պահեր Քդաֆիին, Մուբարաքին, ու հիմա էլ ուզում ա պահի Ասադին, որին հեսա էլի կուղարկեն գրողի ծոցը: Պուծինի հիմա մենակ մի բանի ա ընդունակ - ատամներով, բայց անհաջող պաշտպանել իրա սիրած ու իրա նման մարդակեր դիկատորներին:

----------

Brian_Boru (11.09.2013), Mephistopheles (08.08.2012), Quyr Qery (08.08.2012), Varzor (09.08.2012), Աթեիստ (08.08.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռուսաստանի վիճակը արդեն ծիծաղելու էլ չի, փիիիս ղժալույա ... 
> 
> Ուրեմն վերջին երկու տրվա մեջ արդեն վեցերորդ Протон-M-ն ա ընգնում: Վերջին քսան տարում մի հատ քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ են սարքել ամպագոռգոռ Suhoj Superjet 100 անունով, որը պարզվում ա մի հատ մեծ աֆյոռա էր - հինգ մի ձևի պատրաստի ինքնաթիռից երկուսն արդեն վթարի են ենթարկվել: Թաթարստանը պայթելու վրայա: Օլիմպիադայում Ռուսաստանի թիմը <փայլում ա>:  Իսկ ողորմելի Պուծինը ընգել ա Pussy Riot-ի մի քանի աղջկա հետևից, որոնց դատում են, ու էսօր դատախազությունը պահանջել ա 3 տարի տալ էտ երեխեքին богохульство-ի համար, ու տենց հոդված էլ Ռուսաստանի ՔրՕրում չկա: Պուծինի յանը լրիվ տարել ա: 
> 
> Ռուսաստանը լրիվ տրաքած վիճակում ա, իսկ մեր երկրի քամակալեզները դեռ հույսները կապում են Ռուսաստանի հետ: Էն Ռուսաստանի, որը կպած ուզում էր պահեր Քդաֆիին, Մուբարաքին, ու հիմա էլ ուզում ա պահի Ասադին, որին հեսա էլի կուղարկեն գրողի ծոցը: Պուծինի հիմա մենակ մի բանի ա ընդունակ - ատամներով, բայց անհաջող պաշտպանել իրա սիրած ու իրա նման մարդակեր դիկատորներին:


սուպեր ջեթը սկի հայերը չառան, որ երդվյալ ռուսահպատակ են պռեզիդենտով ու մտավորականությամբ…

----------

Quyr Qery (08.08.2012), Varzor (09.08.2012), Աթեիստ (08.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ռուսաստանի վիճակը արդեն ծիծաղելու էլ չի, փիիիս ղժալույա ...


Խի էդ երբ էդ վիճակում չի եղել Ռուսաստանը?
Միշտ էլ ցավալի ու խնդալու վիճակումա եղել: բայց արի ու տես, որ տենց փտած վիճակում էլ աշխարհի 1/7-ը տակը դրած քշումա, մնացած 6/7-ի վրա էլ մատա թափ տալիս ու ոհ ու սարսուռա սփռում:
Ռուսաստանը լրիվ համեմատելի է նռնակը ձեռքին խմած կապիկի հետ` իրենից մի բան չի ներկայացնում, ղժալույա, բայց չես իմանա, թե էդ նռնակի հետ ինչ կանի ու սաղ փախնում են իրանից:

Ընենց որ մեր վիճակն ավելի վատա` սաղ հույսներս դրել ենք նռնակով խմած կապիկի վրա: Ու ոնց ջոգում եմ էդ նռնակը մանրից մտցնում են մեր երկրի համապատասխան տեղը:

----------


## Rammer

> Խի էդ երբ էդ վիճակում չի եղել Ռուսաստանը?
> Միշտ էլ ցավալի ու խնդալու վիճակումա եղել: բայց արի ու տես, որ տենց փտած վիճակում էլ աշխարհի 1/7-ը տակը դրած քշումա, մնացած 6/7-ի վրա էլ մատա թափ տալիս ու ոհ ու սարսուռա սփռում:
> Ռուսաստանը լրիվ համեմատելի է նռնակը ձեռքին խմած կապիկի հետ` իրենից մի բան չի ներկայացնում, ղժալույա, բայց չես իմանա, թե էդ նռնակի հետ ինչ կանի ու սաղ փախնում են իրանից:
> 
> Ընենց որ մեր վիճակն ավելի վատա` սաղ հույսներս դրել ենք նռնակով խմած կապիկի վրա: Ու ոնց ջոգում եմ էդ նռնակը մանրից մտցնում են մեր երկրի համապատասխան տեղը:


Կապիկը  նռակը ի վերջո մտցնելու է իր իսկ հետույքը իսկ հետույքում ինչն է?Հայաստանը...Ընենց որ մենք ոչ թե հույսներս ենք դրել այլ հույսներս ենք մտել...

----------

Varzor (14.08.2012), Տրիբուն (14.08.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> սուպեր ջեթը սկի հայերը չառան, որ երդվյալ ռուսահպատակ են պռեզիդենտով ու մտավորականությամբ…


առան-առան, առաջինը հենց արմավիան ա առել, ես էլ առաջին ուղևորներից եմ եղել: Բայց մի ամիս առաջ ասեցին, որ էլ չեն առնելու 

http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=186423

http://www.airlines-inform.ru/news/a...st_ssj100.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

:Jpit: )

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2012/08/1...erjet-armavia/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dvgray

> Կապիկը  նռակը ի վերջո մտցնելու է իր իսկ հետույքը իսկ հետույքում ինչն է?Հայաստանը...Ընենց որ մենք ոչ թե հույսներս ենք դրել այլ հույսներս ենք մտել...


 մի ասա... մի ասա... 
արդեն 300 տարի է, կապիկը նռնակը մտցնում է սաղի հետույքը, բացի իրանից: 
իսկ իրականում, կապիկը սկի էլ կապիկ չի, այլ ընդամենը կապիկի մասկա է հագել, որ սաղ իմանան թե հեսա ուր որ ա է, նռնակը իրա հետույքն է մտցնելու  :LOL:  բայց արի ու տես որ հա նռնակի պայթյունները մեկ սիրայից. թուրքիայից ու իրաքից են գալիս ,մեկ լիբանանից, մեկ ռուանդայից ու վետնամից... մեկ մեկ էլ կապիկի քթի տակից...  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (15.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> մի ասա... մի ասա... 
> արդեն 300 տարի է, կապիկը նռնակը մտցնում է սաղի հետույքը, բացի իրանից: 
> իսկ իրականում, կապիկը սկի էլ կապիկ չի, այլ ընդամենը կապիկի մասկա է հագել, որ սաղ իմանան թե հեսա ուր որ ա է, նռնակը իրա հետույքն է մտցնելու  բայց արի ու տես որ հա նռնակի պայթյունները մեկ սիրայից. թուրքիայից ու իրաքից են գալիս ,մեկ լիբանանից, մեկ ռուանդայից ու վետնամից... մեկ մեկ էլ կապիկի քթի տակից...


Դե եթե հոկտեմբերյան հեղափոխությունը չես հաշվում, ուրեմն ինքն իրան դեռ չի արել  :Wink:

----------


## Tig



----------


## Varzor

Փատորեն Գյումրիի ռազմաբազան հայերնին են տալիս  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստանը ռուս ուղեկցորդուհիներով շրջապատված ճահճում

----------

Tig (30.10.2012), Varzor (06.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (30.10.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Հայաստանը պատրա՞ստ է կորցնել ինքնիշխանությունը*

Լավ ա, որ իրենք էլ են բացեիբաց ասում: Թե չէ որ Աստված չտանի բանը հասնի  ինչ որ քայլեր անելու Շարմազնովակերպերը մի լեզու կթափեն թե բան չի փոխվում, սաղ լավ ա, բլա-բլա-բլա: Հեսա գնում ա ցարի մոտ մի քանի օրից: Սրա մասին հաստատ խոսելու են էլի:

----------

Artgeo (06.03.2013), Tig (06.03.2013), Varzor (06.03.2013), Տրիբուն (06.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մենք դիշովի պուտանկի պես տրվում ենք, Ադրբեջանը էլիտնի մոդելի պես կայֆավատ ա լինում մեր ռազմավարական դաշնակցի հետ: 

Ռուսական Газпром-ը կարող է դառնալ «ՀայՌուսգազարդ»-ի միակ սեփականատերը 


Ռուսաստանը սկսել է 1 մլրդ զենքի մատակարարումը Ադրբեջանին

----------

Tig (18.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (18.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ռուսաստանը երևի տկանց արդեն մեզ էլ ա ծախել, ուղղակի չի  ասում, որ հանկարծ Սաշիկը չտխրի, ախր ինքը սրտից թուլ ա է :LOL:

----------

Jarre (28.09.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

Ներսես_AM (22.06.2013), Տրիբուն (26.06.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

Ներսես_AM (26.06.2013), Տրիբուն (26.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ադրբեջանին զենք վաճառելը Ռուսաստանի շուկան է. ՀԱՊԿ գլխավոր քարտուղար 




> «Դա Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության շուկան է, այլ հարց է, որ այս դեպքում Ռուսաստանն առաջնությունը տվել է տարածաշրջանում հավասարակշռության պահպանման սկզբունքին»– ասաց նա՝ ընդգծելով, որ ՀԱՊԿ անդամ չհանդիսացող պետություններին՝ այս դեպքում՝ Ադրբեջանին, զենք վաճառելու որոշման հիմքում դրվում է ամենակարևորը՝ Կովկասում առաջնահերթությունների պահպանումը։


Մնում ա ասեն, որ Ադրբեջանին զենք վաճառելը նպաստում է Հայաստանի անվտանգությանը:  :LOL:

----------

Brian_Boru (11.09.2013), Jarre (28.09.2013), keyboard (02.12.2013), Tig (26.06.2013), Vardik! (09.09.2013), Varzor (01.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (26.06.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Ադրբեջանին զենք վաճառելը Ռուսաստանի շուկան է. ՀԱՊԿ գլխավոր քարտուղար 
> 
> Մնում ա ասեն, որ Ադրբեջանին զենք վաճառելը նպաստում է Հայաստանի անվտանգությանը:


Հա, բա նպաստումա: Որքան ուժեղ է Ադրբեջանը, այնքան քիչ է հավանականությունը, որ հայերը կհարձակվեն ու կգրավեն Բաքուն: Ուստի հայաստանի խաղաղության շահերից է բխում Ադրբեջանի ուժեղացումը ...

Ես իմ կարծիքը արդեն թոռներիս եմ կտակ գրելու. Ռուսը էս վերջի 300 տարում Հային ավելի շատա վնաս տվել, քան թուրք-մոնղոլ-թաթարները միասին վերցրած:

----------

Tig (02.07.2013), Աթեիստ (02.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (02.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (02.07.2013), Տրիբուն (01.07.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

«Մեր սահմանը ռուսն է պահում»

----------

Brian_Boru (11.09.2013), Tig (09.09.2013), Աթեիստ (09.09.2013), Ամպ (09.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Դաաա...

Արա Աբրահամյան և Պուտին

----------

Moonwalker (10.09.2013), Աթեիստ (10.09.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Դաաա...
> 
> Արա Աբրահամյան և Պուտին


Ո՞նց կարա ցանկացած նորմալ հայ չքֆրտի թե՛ մեկին, թե՛ մյուսին

----------

Jarre (28.09.2013), keyboard (10.10.2013), Աթեիստ (11.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (11.09.2013), Տրիբուն (11.09.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ո՞նց կարա ցանկացած նորմալ հայ չքֆրտի թե՛ մեկին, թե՛ մյուսին


Դրա համար էլ տակից բան չենք գրում. կտուգանվենք:

----------

Jarre (28.09.2013), keyboard (10.10.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ո՞նց կարա ցանկացած նորմալ հայ չքֆրտի թե՛ մեկին, թե՛ մյուսին


ապեր, Պուտինը ինչ մի սխալ ա ասում: Մենք լրիվ իրան էտ իրավունքը տվել ենք՝ էն ապուշը հելել Ռուսաստանի սաղ հայերի անունից ա խոսում, էս մի ապուշը Հայաստանի սաղ հայերի անունից: Մենք իրականում ահավոր գլուխ գովան, ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ խոսացող ազգ ենք, որը իրականում ոչ մի հարց էլ չի լուծում: Մեր մեջ ուղղակի առյուծի կաթ խմած բառանները շատ են:

----------

Brian_Boru (11.09.2013), Jarre (28.09.2013), Տրիբուն (11.09.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ավելի ու ավելի՜ անվտանգ երկիր։




> *Ադրբեջանը Ռուսաստանից նոր զենք է գնում.*
> 
> 
> «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթը գրում է, որ «arms-expo.ru» կայքի փոխանցմամբ, ռուսական «Կուրգանմաշզավոդ» գոր­ծարանը Ադրբեջանի պատվերով սկսել է  2С31 «Вена» ինքնագնաց հրե­տանային համակարգերի սերիական արտադրությու­նը: Ադրբեջանը պատվիրել է նման 18 համակարգ:
> 
> «Вена»-ն նախատեսված է հակառակորդի կենդանի ուժը, հրետանային մարտկոցները, հրթիռային սար­քավորումները, զրահապատ թիրախները մինչև 13 կմ հեռավորությունից խոցելու համար: Այն ի զորու է ինքնուրույն կառավարել կրակը, հետախուզել թի­րախն ինչպես ցերեկային, այնպես Էլ գիշերային ժամերին:


http://www.1in.am/arm/press_parmenia_214906.html

----------

Jarre (28.09.2013), Tig (18.09.2013), Աթեիստ (28.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ավելի ու ավելի՜ անվտանգ երկիր։
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.1in.am/arm/press_parmenia_214906.html


էս արդեն ռուսկան աբորտներից անցաք տանկերին՞  :LOL:   :LOL: 
հայկական ժամանակ, չէ մի չէ, նիկոլայոս փաշա...  :Bad:   :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Օրհնվեց էն սհաթը...

*«Եթե էսպես գնա, Գյումրին հաստատ Պուտինոգրադ կդառնա». Վահան Թումասյան*




> *Մի քանի օր է` Գյումրու ռուսական Պետուշոկ կամ, որ նույնն է՝ 8-րդ թաղամասի (գյումրեցիներն ասում են`Վոսմոյ գարադոկ) բնակիչներն իրենց բնակարաններն անհապաղ, 10-օրյա ժամկետում ազատելու գրություն են ստանում ռուսական 102-րդ ռազմաբազայի պատասխանատուներից:*
> 
> Երեկ Գյումրու ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերությամբ շվարած բնակիչները իրենց զայրույթն էին հայտնում այս փաստի առթիվ` շեշտելով, որ իրենք այդ բնակարանները օդից չեն ստացել, այլ ընտանիքի անդամներից աշխատողներ ունեն ռուսական 102-րդ ռազմաբազայում: Նրանց տեղեկություններով, իրենց տեղահանում են ռուսական ռազմաբազան ընդլայնելու, ռուս նոր զինծառայողներով համալրելու համար: Խոսքը չսեփականաշնորհված բնակարանների մասին, է, որոնց վրա հայ ընտանիքները մեծ գումարներ են ծախսել, ժամանակին էլ դիմել են սեփականաշնորհման ու մերժվել են: Ինչևէ, անօթևան դառնալու վտանգի առջև կանգնած բնակիչները զայրացած էին այն փաստից, որ ռուսը ինչպես ուզում, այնպես էլ իրենց հետ վարվում է հայկական հողի վրա:
> 
> Aravot.am-ը այս թեմայի շուրջ կարծիք հարցրեց Գյումրու անօթևանների խնդիրներով զբաղվող «Շիրակ կենտրոն» հ/կ-ի նախագահ Վահան Թումասյանից: «Ես դեռևս մեկ տարի առաջ ասել էի, որ Գյումրիից մարդիկ էնքան կարտագաղթեն, որ կմնան ճիշտ այնքան ժողովուրդ, որքան անհրաժեշտ է ռուսական ռազմաբազային սպասարկելու, աշխատանքներ կատարելու համար»,- զրույցի սկզբում հիշեցրեց Վահան Թումասյանը: Մեր այն դիտարկմանը, թե ռուսական ռազմաբազան սպասարկող հայերին են փաստացի դուրս անում իրենց բնակարաններից, հ/կ ղեկավարն ասաց. «Եթե չեմ սխալվում 1991 թվականին, երբ որ պայմանագիրը կնքվեց, հետո նորից վերակնքվեցին մի քանի նոր պայմանագրեր, հայկական կողմը պետք է հաշվի առներ այդ ռիսկերը, որ որոշ չափով դրամական փոխհատուցում է սպասելի սահմանապահ զորքերին, ինչպես նաև ռուսական զորքի ավելացման հետ կապված բնակարանային կամ կենցաղային խնդիրները ո՞վ պետք է լուծի և այլն: Իրենք պիտի հասկանային, որ նման խնդիրների առաջ կկանգնեին, հիմա էլ Մաքսային միություն և այլն… Իհարկե ցավալի է, երբ Գյումրիում կա անօթևանության հսկա բանակ, և մենք ավելացնում ենք տարեցտարի անօթևան ընտանիքների թիվը քաղաքում, սա անխոս մի քանի ծանր հետևանքներ կունենա. կնպաստի քաղաքից արտագաղթի ավելացմանը, աղքատությունը կավելացնի: Իհարկե, այդտեղ խնդիրը մի քիչ այլ է, եթե չեմ սխալվում, այդ թաղամասը ի սկզբանե կառուցվել և նախատեսված է եղել ռուսական ռազմաբազայի սպաների համար, հետագայում ապրում էին նաև հայեր, եղան վերավաճառքներ: Իսկ մինչ այդ ապրում էին այն հայ ընտանիքները, որոնք ծառայում էին ռուսական ռազմաբազայում, իրենք բոլորն էլ ունեն ռուսական քաղաքացիություն: Ցավն այն է, որ մենք շատերին մերժեցինք բնակարան ստանալ, քանի որ նրանք ունեին ռուսական քաղաքացիություն, իսկ ռուսական կողմը իր քաղաքացիներին հանում է, բնականաբար ծառայողական բնակարաններից, սեփականաշնորհված բնակարանների դեպքում նման բան չի կարող անել: Նկատենք, որ մեր այդ քաղաքացիներից շատերը Ռուսաստանին ավելի նվիրված քաղաքացիներ են, քան բուն ռուսները, ովքեր ապրում են ՌԴ-ում: Ի՞նչ կարող ես անել, իրենց պատկանող սեփականություն է», -ասաց Վահան Թումասյանը:
> 
> Մեր այն հարցին, թե Ռուսաստանի այսպիսի պահանջատիրական կեցվածքի ու ռուսների թվաքանակի ավելացման դեպքում, հնարավո՞ր է մի օր Գյումրու անունը փոխեն նորից դարձնեն Ալեքսանդրապոլ, մեր զրուցակիցն ասաց. «Ուզում եմ լավատեսորեն մոտենալ այս խնդրին, և հուսալ, որ անպայման նորմալ լուծում կգտնի, բայց եթե կատակով մոտենանք ձեր ասածին, ինչո՞ւ Գյումրին դարձնել Ալեքսանդրապոլ հին ցարերի կանանց անունով, կանվանափոխեն Պուտինոգրադ` ժամանակակիցների անունով: Մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չի հասնում, չենք հասկանում, որ չի կարելի վասալի կարգավիճակով ապրել, եթե մեր իշխանությունները նման կերպ շարունակեն հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների ընթացքը, հաստատ Պուտինոգրադ կդառնա մեր քաղաքը, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ մենք թույլ չենք տա»,-ասաց մեր զրուցակիցը:

----------

Norton (28.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, էս Ռուսաստանը հիմա մեր ռազմավարական դաշնակիցն ա, թե՞ Ադրբեջանի  :LOL:  Թե մենք արդեն Ռուսաստաի կազմում ենք, ու չերեզ Ռուսաստան մենք էլ ենք Ադրբեջանի ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Телефонный разговор с Президентом Азербайджана Ильхамом Алиевым

По инициативе российской стороны состоялся телефонный разговор Владимира Путина с Президентом Азербайджанской Республики Ильхамом Алиевым. Глава Российского государства тепло поздравил Ильхама Алиева с успехом на выборах Президента Азербайджана.

Ранее Владимир Путин направил Ильхаму Алиеву поздравительную телеграмму, в которой отметил, что его убедительная победа на выборах свидетельствует о высоком политическом авторитете и об активной поддержке населением проводимого им курса на социально-экономическое развитие страны и укрепление её международных позиций.

Президент России также выразил настрой на *продолжение совместной работы по наращиванию российско-азербайджанского стратегического партнёрства,* расширению взаимовыгодных двусторонних связей во всех областях в интересах народов России и Азербайджана и обеспечения стабильности и безопасности в Закавказье.

----------

keyboard (10.10.2013), Sagittarius (10.10.2013), Tig (10.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (11.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Յանիմ ռուսատանը երբ չի տենց խաղացել որ, սաղ պատմությունն էդ ա էլի, մեկ նրանցով մեզ ա կոտորել, մեկ էլ մեզ տոռմուզ արել:
ուզում ենք ուզենք, չենք ուզում չուզենք, մեկա, իրանք իրանց արածն անելու են:
Մեկ էլ տղեք, էս թեման տեղափոխեք ինտիմ անկույն, մի կարգին արտահատվենք էլի  :Think:

----------

Ներսես_AM (11.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ գնաց  :LOL:  Որ տակը բան մնա, վրա գանք Ակումբով առնենք  .. 

Ընդունվեց «Էրեբունի» օդանավակայանը ռուսական ռազմաբազային հանձնելու հարցը

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էս էլ գնաց  Որ տակը բան մնա, վրա գանք Ակումբով առնենք  .. 
> 
> Ընդունվեց «Էրեբունի» օդանավակայանը ռուսական ռազմաբազային հանձնելու հարցը


խի մինչև հիմա մե՞րն էր  :Think:

----------

Vaio (02.12.2013), Աթեիստ (21.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Ընդունվեց «Էրեբունի» օդանավակայանը ռուսական ռազմաբազային հանձնելու հարցը


Վարձավճարով, թե վաճառեցին ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վարձավճարով, թե վաճառեցին ?


Ո՞վ ա հասկանում սրանց ընդունած որոշումներից, բայց, նախկին փորձից ելնելով՝ նվիրեցին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 


 :Bad:  մենք էնքան հին ենք, էնքան քրիստոնյա ենք, էնքան սեքսի ենք ... էկեք մեզ շինեք, խնդրում ենք

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արաաաա, արաաաաաաա, դպրոցներից դասատուներին քշում են դեպի մայթերը, որ Պուծինին դիմավորեն .....  :Bad:  Ու մենք մեր երեխեքին դպրոց ենք ուղարկում:

----------


## keyboard

Չգիտեմ դրել են թե չէ բայց լրիվ համահունչ ա.





Իձ բացում ա յոժը

Պուծին վսիգդա ժիվոյ, պուծին... Գոմեշի մածուն աաաաա

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պուծինը Գյումրիում էսօր Սերժին վերջը ընդունեց, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պուծինը Գյումրիում էսօր Սերժին վերջը ընդունեց, թե՞ չէ:


սերժը տամոժնին չի կարացել անցնի, պասպորտը հայկական ա եղել…

----------

Norton (03.12.2013), Տրիբուն (02.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամենակայֆը էն ա, որ նույնիսկ ռուսական հիմնական նորություններ աալիքները գրեթե չեն լուսաբանում Պուծինի Հայաստան այցը: Տառացիորեն համարյա բան չի ասվում: Ոնց որ իրա մի ռեզիդենցիայից մյուսը գնացած լինի: Հիմանակ ալիքը vesti.ru-n մի տողով հայտնեց ու անցավ առաջ: Հայաստանում Պուծինի պատասխանը Ուկրաինայի դեպքերի վերաբերյալ ավելի ծավալուն ա լուսաբանվել, քան ողջ այցը:  :LOL:  Սերժը, քանի որ թասիբ չունի, որ ինքը իրան գլխից խփի, պիտի մանթոյից մեռնի ուղղակի: 

Президент Путин пообещал поддержку Армении

Путин: в Киеве происходит не революция, а погромы

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամենակայֆը էն ա, որ նույնիսկ ռուսական հիմնական նորություններ աալիքները գրեթե չեն լուսաբանում Պուծինի Հայաստան այցը: Տառացիորեն համարյա բան չի ասվում: Ոնց որ իրա մի ռեզիդենցիայից մյուսը գնացած լինի: Հիմանակ ալիքը vesti.ru-n մի տողով հայտնեց ու անցավ առաջ: Հայաստանում Պուծինի պատասխանը Ուկրաինայի դեպքերի վերաբերյալ ավելի ծավալուն ա լուսաբանվել, քան ողջ այցը:  Սերժը, քանի որ թասիբ չունի, որ ինքը իրան գլխից խփի, պիտի մանթոյից մեռնի ուղղակի: 
> 
> Президент Путин пообещал поддержку Армении
> 
> Путин: в Киеве происходит не революция, а погромы


ինչ լուսաբանեն ապեր, ամեն զուգարան կամ կուխնի գնալը հո չե՞ն լուսաբանելու… նենց ես ասում ոնց որ երկրից դուրս ա եկել ու պտի իրանք էլ դրա մասին գրեին…

----------

Աթեիստ (03.12.2013), Տրիբուն (03.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վիգեն Սարգսյանը ՀայՌուսԳազԱրդ-ում ՀՀ-ի 20% բաժնեմասի վաճառքի մասին. գազի գինը չի նվազի, բայց ակնհայտորեն մեծ առավելություն է,որ այն չի ավելանալու 




> Սերժ Սարգսյանի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Վիգեն Սարգսյանը այսօր մամուլի միայն մի քանի միջոցների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ուշագրավ հայտարարություն է արել գազի գնի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> «Երեկ ստորագրված փաստաթղթերով Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունը կատարեց շատ կարևոր գործընկերային մի քայլ: Գազի առումով, մենք երեկ ունեցանք շատ կարևոր պայմանավորվածություններ՝ մենք ֆիքսեցինք 5 տարով գազի մատակարարման գնի հաշվարկման բանաձևը՝ այն ձևաչափով, որով հաշվվելու է գինը: …Այն 20 տոկոսը, որի մասին հիշատակեցիք, (ՀայՌուսԳազԱրդ-ում Հայաստանի 20% բաժնեմասի մասին է խոսքը-խմբ.) փոխանցվել է ռուսական կողմին՝ փոխհատուցելու համար գազի գնի այն տարբերությունը, որը մենք վճարում էինք որպես մատակարարվող սահմանի վրա և հաշվարկում էինք սակագնի հաշվարկի մեջ ստանալով, գանձելով այդ գումարը սպառողից: Այս պայմանավորվածությունների արդյունքում գազի գինը չի նվազի, բայց ակնհայտորեն մեծ առավելություն է,որ այն չի ավելանալու, որովհետև գազի այն սակագինը, որ գրված էր պայմանագրում ի սկզբանե 30 տոկոսով ավելի բարձր էր, քան այն գինը, որը օգտագործվել է գազի սակագնի այս վերջին բարձրացման ժամանակ՝ հաշվարկ կատարելիս: Այսինքն՝ 270 դոլարի փոխարեն հաշվարկվել է 189, որը և եղավ այն թիվը, որի վրա կարողացանք կանգ առնել՝ բանակցել և պայմանավորվել երեկ ռուսական կողմի հետ»:


Վեց անգամ կարդացի, ու էլի բան չհասկացա: Կարա՞ մեկը հայերեն թարգմանի էս տղու ասածը:

----------


## Chuk

> Վիգեն Սարգսյանը ՀայՌուսԳազԱրդ-ում ՀՀ-ի 20% բաժնեմասի վաճառքի մասին. գազի գինը չի նվազի, բայց ակնհայտորեն մեծ առավելություն է,որ այն չի ավելանալու 
> 
> 
> 
> Վեց անգամ կարդացի, ու էլի բան չհասկացա: Կարա՞ մեկը հայերեն թարգմանի էս տղու ասածը:


Ասում ա, ախպեր մեզ կուտ էին տալիս, մենք կուտը կերանք, հետո ասեցինք ձեզ կուտ տանք, բայց ՄԵԾն ասեց չէ, ես սիրում եմ կուտ տալ, ես ինքս կտամ, եկավ, կուտ տվեց, հիմա էդ կուտը կերեք:

Եսիմ, ես տենց հասկացա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում ա, ախպեր մեզ կուտ էին տալիս, մենք կուտը կերանք, հետո ասեցինք ձեզ կուտ տանք, բայց ՄԵԾն ասեց չէ, ես սիրում եմ կուտ տալ, ես ինքս կտամ, եկավ, կուտ տվեց, հիմա էդ կուտը կերեք:
> 
> Եսիմ, ես տենց հասկացա:


Սխալ ես հասկաց, ոչ մի կուտ չկար  :LOL:  Մեծը եկավ Սերժին ընդունեց, ու մեզ տեղեկացրեց, որ մենք որոշել ենք մտնել ՄՄ, ու բացատրեց, որ մենք հաշվել ենք, որ փիս օգուտ ենք ստանալու: Ու էս սաղ արեց մեր մայրենի լեզվով, որ հանկարծ մութ պահեր չմնան:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Էս էլ գնաց  Որ տակը բան մնա, վրա գանք Ակումբով առնենք  .. 
> 
> Ընդունվեց «Էրեբունի» օդանավակայանը ռուսական ռազմաբազային հանձնելու հարցը


           Սեփական ծոցում օձի ձու են՞ տաքացնում չեմ հասկանում, անընդհատ չարդարացված ռիսկի են դիմում, ինչ գիտեն որ վաղը մյուս օր ոչ թե մեզ թուրքերից այլ թուրքերին մեզնից են պաշտպանելու հենց մեր մոտ ռուսների կողմից տեղադրված ռազմաբազաներից: Երկիրնել էսքան պոտենցիալ ունենա ու իրա փոխարեն ուրիշը օգտվի: Մեկել գազի մասնաբաժնի ամբողջական հանձնումը չհասկացա ինչի արվեց, Պուտինը էստեղեր ասին ուրախացնենք նոր գնա՞: Նենցել մի ադալժենի են անում` ասելով չի թանկանալու, ոնցոր թե նոր չէին թանկացրել: 
           Մեր կառավարությունը կամ էնքան հեռատեսա, որ ուղակի մենք չենք տեսնում,  իրա քայլերի հետագա դրական կողմերը (ասենք Հայաստանը լինի կովկասի Շվեյցարիան). կամել վերջնականապես ուզումեն մեր տարածքը դարձնեն Ռուսաստանի ռազմապես ամենաուժեղ նահանգը: Ռսները իրանց բաբոներին բերեն լցնեն, հայերնել մալականների մեջ դառնան ազգային փոքրամասնություն... չգիտեմ:

----------


## ARMbrain

Կարծում եմ սա ուղիղ կապ ունի հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների հետ։

Սա էլ մեր Նաիրուհին(3:02), ես ըտենց էլ չկարողացա հասկանամ թե ինչ է կատարվում մեր երկրում  :Think:

----------


## ARMbrain

Փաստորեն մինջև վերջ չէի նայել, էլի ակումբցիներ կաին։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Կարծում եմ սա ուղիղ կապ ունի հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների հետ։
> 
> Սա էլ մեր Նաիրուհին(3:02), ես ըտենց էլ չկարողացա հասկանամ թե *ինչ է կատարվում մեր երկրում*


Porn

----------

Արամ (04.12.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Հա ասի՝ չգրեմ, բայց չեմ կարող չարտահայտվել: 

Մենակ էն փաստը, որ Պուտինի ինքնաթիռը Գյումրի իջավ, ոչ թե Երևան, արդեն իսկ շատ վիրավորական էր:  Դրանով ի՞նչ էր ուզում ասել՝ «Իմ զորքը ստեղ ա (Գյումրիում), ու քանի որ Հայաստանը արդեն իմ գաղութն ա, բնականաբար հո՞ առաջինը Երևան չեմ գնալու»: 
Բա նկարները որ նայում ես՝ Սերժի ժպիտը, Պուտինի մռայլ դեմքը...Արհամարհում է մեզ էլ, մեր երկիրն էլ...Գրավել է մեր երկիրը...մեր երկրում մենք էլ ոչինչ չունենք (էներգիա և այլն): 
Շատերը ասում են՝ «փոքր երկիր ենք, պետք է հանդուրժենք... »:Ո՛չ...Վրաստանը փոքր երկիր չի՞, Ուկրաինան ի՞նչ է մեծ Ռուսաստանի դեմ...Իսկ մենք՝ ի՞նչ ենք...
Պուտինը հաստատ Վրաստանի, Ուկրաինայի համառ ժողովրդին ավելի շատ է հարգում, քան թե մեզ, բերանս էլ չի բռնում ասել՝ ստրուկների տեղ է մեզ  դրել:
Սերժը, որ գնա  Ռուսաստան, փողոցում քայլող քաղաքացիներին պիտի՞ բռնեն տանեն քաղմաս, ինչ է թե...
Խայտառակություն է...

Հ.Գ. Ավել-պակասի համար կներեք: :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսական պաշտոնական նորությունների կայքով «նորություններ» Հայաստանից  :Bad: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Гюмри благодарен российским военным

Войны с Турцией, Персией — до прихода русских солдат эти земли разорялись несколько раз.
"Великий армянский поэт Абовян написал: "Будь славен тот день, когда сапог русского солдата ступил на нашу армянскую землю", — отметил заместитель командира 102-й ордена Александра Невского военной базы ЮВАО Павел Олеснюк.


Մնացածն էլ նույն ոգով ... երկիր չկա, կա ռուսական ռազմակա բազա ու դրա շուրջը ու դրա շնորհից գոյատևող էթնոս: Ու ոչ մեկին մեղադրելու չի, մենք ենք մեզ էս վիճակի մեջ դրել - նվաստացված, արհամարված: Սեռժի՛կ, ես քու էն եղած չեղածը ...

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Տերն ու ծառան*

Լինում է, չի լինում մի աղքատ մարդ է լինում։ Մտածում է ինչ անի, ոնց անի, որ իր տունը պահի։ Վճռում է՝ գնա մի ունևորի ծաոա մտնի, ռոճիկ ստանա։

Էսպես էլ վեր է կենում գնում մի հարուստի մոտ ծառա մտնում։

Ժամանակ նշանակում են մինչև մին էլ կկվի ձեն ածելը։ Մի բարաթ են ստորագրում, թե էսպես ու էսպես, մինչև 2043 թիվը կկվի ձեն ածելը հաշիվ չի, դրանից հետո էլ կերևա։ Էս հարուստը մի չլսված պայման էլ է դնում ծառային։ Ասում է՝ «մինչև էն ժամանակը թե դու բարկանաս, դու հարյուր միլիոն մանեթի տուգանք տաս ինձ, թե ես բարկանամ՝ էլի դու, բայց արդեն հինգ հարյուր մանեթի տուգանք տաս»։

— Ես որ սկի միլիոն մանեթ չունեմ ո՞րտեղից տամ,— ասում է ծառան։

— Բան չկա, փոխարենը ինձ մի հիսուն տարի էլ ձրի կծառայես։

Տղեն մին վախենում է էս տարօրինակ պայմանից, մին էլ մտածում է, թե ինչ պետք է պատահի (ախր Տերը եղբայրական տեր է լինում՝ սապոգնօրհնած)։ Ինչ ուզում է անի, ես եմ ու չեմ բարկանալ, իրեն էլ չեմ բարկացնի… պրծանք գնաց։ Ասում է լավ. համաձայնում է։ Տերն էլ գալիս է աղքատի տանը նստում հաց է ուտում, միասին տանում են բարաթն աղքատի բարեկամ խուճուճ նոտարի մոտ հաստատում են, բայց տերը գիշերը ղոնախ չի մնում, վեր է կենում գնում իր ապարանքը։

Էդ օրվանից աղքատը ծառայում է։ Շատ լավ է ծառայում։ Ոչ ինքն է բարկանում, ոչ հարուստ տիրոջը բարկացնում։ Նույնիսկ երբ հարուստ տերը ամեն անգամ ղոնախ գալիս մի հարյուր միլիոն մանեթ փող է ուզում, էս աղքատն էլի իսկի չի բարկանում, տան եղած չեղածը ծախում է, տանում տալիս տիրոջը։ Հո հա՞րիֆ չի, որ բարկանա ու պայմանը խախտի։

Էդպես էլ ապրում են՝ եղբայրական տերն ու ծառան։

Երկնքից երեք խնձոր ընկավ՝ երեքն էլ տիրոջը, քանի որ ա) տերը տիեզերական տեր է, արբանյակներ ունի ու երկինքը վերահսկում է, բ) խնձորն ուրիշ տեղ ընկներ, տերն իր «իսկանդերով» օդում էդ խնձորը կոչնչացներ ու գ) չուտողի մալը ուտողին հալալ է։

----------

Lílium (21.12.2013), Moonwalker (21.12.2013), Tig (22.12.2013), Աթեիստ (21.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստանը արդեն Ռուսաստանի գուբեռնիա էլ չեն սարքում: Սարքում են Գազպրոմի դուստր ձեռնարկություն:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.12.2013), Norton (21.12.2013), Աթեիստ (22.12.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մի քանի վիդեոներ դնեմ ստեղ, հետո մի օր որ պետք լինի հեշտ լինի գտնելը։

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4lY8OUU5EA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0bYZWSFoZw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKmAlNYf3E4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQaiPI2k400

----------

Tig (22.12.2013)

----------


## Norton

*Վոլինկինը առաջարկում է «չեզոքացնել» ռուս - հայկական հարաբերություններում «սեպ խրող» ՀԿ-ներին*



> *Երևանում Ռուսաստանի դեսպան Իվան Վոլինկինը անհրաժեշտ է համարում Հայաստանում գործող բոլոր այն հասարակական կազմակերպությունների «չեզոքացումը», որոնք, դեսպանի կարծիքով, «ցանկանում են սեպ խրել ռուս - հայկական հարաբերություններում»:* 
> 
> Մոսկվայում լույս տեսնող հայկական «Ноев Ковчег» ռուսալեզու պարբերականին տված հարցազրույցում Իվան Վոլինկինը, մասնավորապես, ասել է․ - «Վստահ եմ, որ Ռուստաստանը պետք է ավելի ակտիվորեն հայտարարի Հայաստանի տեղեկատվական դաշտում իր ներկայության մասին: Այս առումով որևէ կասկած չկա: Սակայն հավանաբար պետք է նաև այլ մեթոդներով զբաղվել Հայաստանում գործող այն հասարակական կազմակերպությունների չեզոքացմամբ, որոնք ցանկանում են սեպ խրել ռուս - հայկական հարաբերություններում: *Ռուսաստանում, օրինակ, օրենք է ընդունվել, որը շատ հստակ կարգավորում է ՀԿ-ների գործունեությունը»:*
> 
> *2012 թվականի հուլիսին Ռուսաստանի Պետդուման փոփոխություններ կատարեց «Ոչ առևտրային կազմակերությունների մասին» օրենքում, ըստ որոնց՝ «օտարերկրյա գործակալ» են կոչվում բոլոր այն ՀԿ-ները, որոնք Ռուսաստանում զբաղվում են «քաղաքական գործունեությամբ» և ֆինանսավորվում են դրսից:*


*ԱԳՆ խոսնակը հակադարձում է ՀՀ-ում ՌԴ դեսպանին. Չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ ՀԿ ի զորու է սեպ խրել Հայաստանի և Ռուսաստանի միջև.*




> Հայաստանի արտաքին գործերի նախարարության մամուլի խոսնակ Տիգրան Բալայանը, պատասխանելով «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հարցին, թե ինչպե՞ս է մեկնաբանում Ռուսաստանի դեսպանի հայտարարությունը հայ-ռուսական հարաբերություններում «սեպ խրող» հասարակական կազմակերպությունների մասին, ասել է. «Չեմ կարծում, որ որևիցե հասարակական կազմակերպություն ի զորու է սեպ խրել Հայաստանի և Ռուսաստանի միջև՝ երկու ժողովուրդների դարավոր բարեկամության վրա հիմնված և ժամանակի փորձությունն անցած, դաշնակցային հարաբերություններում»։ «Հայաստանում բոլոր կազմակերպությունները գրանցվում և գործում են ՀՀ օրենսդրության շրջանակներում»,- հավելել է Բալայանը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսական պաշտոնական լրատվամիջոց, Վեստիի վերջին նյութը։ 
Россия сделает все возможное для урегулирования карабахского конфликта
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2741513

Ոնց որ Բաքվի լուրերը լինի ... պուտանկեք։

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2016), John (11.04.2016), Lion (13.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (11.04.2016), Sambitbaba (11.04.2016), Ներսես_AM (11.04.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչ որ մեկը կարա ասի մենք պետություն ենք թե ինչ ենք։ Ասենք Թաթարստանից կամ Չուկոտկայից ինչո՞վ ենք տարբերվում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ որ մեկը կարա ասի մենք պետություն ենք թե ինչ ենք։ Ասենք Թաթարստանից կամ Չուկոտկայից ինչո՞վ ենք տարբերվում։


Թաթարստանը գոնե Կամազ ա սարքում, մենք էտ էլ չենք անում։ 

Նենց, ի միջի այլոց, թուրքերն ու ռուսները ոնց որ վերադառնում են հին ու բարի ախպերությանը։ Վայն էկել մեզ տարել ա ․․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նենց, ի միջի այլոց, թուրքերն ու ռուսները ոնց որ վերադառնում են հին ու բարի ախպերությանը։ Վայն էկել մեզ տարել ա ․․․․


իսկական ախպերության մեջ մի «ներողություն» էս կողմ էն կողմ, ո՞վա հաշվի առնում..
էրդողանն ասեց՝ ցավում ենք ձեր օդաչուի համար, անցան առաջ..
էն այփալասին էլ, որ իբր դեռ պիտի դատեն
հետաքրքիրա՝ ռուսները ինչ հաճախականությամբ են գնալու ստուգեն իրոք նստումա, թե ոնց...

ժողովուրդն ասի սաղ հեչ
ինչ անում եք արագ արեք, հասնենք թուրքիա, քանի ամառը չի պրծել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, էս ի՜նչ մի խինդ ու հրճվանք ա Ռուսաստանում։ Գնում ենք էլի Անթալիա հանգստանալու։ Սաղ նորությունները մենակ դրա մասին ենխ Մնում ա Պուծինը էս թազա կնգան առնի ու գնա թուրքական օլ ինքլուզիվ ... Պուծինյան բռավադոն տևեց 7 ամիս ... Ռուսական հռետորաբանության ողջ սնանկությունը։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արա, էս ի՜նչ մի խինդ ու հրճվանք ա Ռուսաստանում։ Գնում ենք էլի Անթալիա հանգստանալու։ Սաղ նորությունները մենակ դրա մասին ենխ Մնում ա Պուծինը էս թազա կնգան առնի ու գնա թուրքական օլ ինքլուզիվ ... Պուծինյան բռավադոն տևեց 7 ամիս ... Ռուսական հռետորաբանության ողջ սնանկությունը։


Ամենաբոցն էն ա, որ էն ժամանակ օդերը փակին իբր իր քաղաքացիների անվտանգությունից ելնելով։ Իսկ հիմա բացում են Ստամբուլի ահաբեկչության հաջորդ օրը‎; Հիմա անվտանգ ա‎։

----------

Տրիբուն (01.07.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեկ էլ մեր համախմբվածները http://www.azatutyun.am/a/27830563.html‎։ Էս էլ խուրդինք գնաց։




> Փաստաթուղթը վավերացվեց ձայների 101 կողմ և 8 դեմ հարաբերակցությամբ: Դեմ քվեարկած 8 պատգամավորներն են Էդմոն Մարուքյանը, Տիգրան Ուրիխանյանը, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Հրանտ Բագրատյանը, Թևան Պողոսյանը, Խաչատուր Քոքոբելյանը, Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը և Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը: Ի տարբերություն ՀԱԿ խմբակցության անդամներ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի և Հրանտ Բագրատյանի, խմբակցության ղեկավար Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, անդամներ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանն ու Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանը կողմ են քվեարկել համաձայնագրին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ էլ մեր համախմբվածները http://www.azatutyun.am/a/27830563.html‎։ Էս էլ խուրդինք գնաց։


Ի՞նչ փաստաթուղթ ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ի՞նչ փաստաթուղթ ա:


Մեր Հակաօդային պաշտպանությունը (ՀՕՊ) խուրդեցինք ռուսներին։

----------


## Chuk

> Մեկ էլ մեր համախմբվածները http://www.azatutyun.am/a/27830563.html‎։ Էս էլ խուրդինք գնաց։


Նավսյակի ասեմ, որ չնայած հարցում շատ խորացած չեմ, ու հստակ չեմ հասկանում սրա լավ կամ վատ լինելը, իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, բայց հերթական հարցում ռուսներից ավելի շատ կախում ունենալը հաշվի առնելով ինքս դեմ եմ եղել թե համաձայնագրին, թե մերոնց՝ կողմ քվեարկելուն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նավսյակի ասեմ, որ չնայած հարցում շատ խորացած չեմ, ու հստակ չեմ հասկանում սրա լավ կամ վատ լինելը, իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, բայց հերթական հարցում ռուսներից ավելի շատ կախում ունենալը հաշվի առնելով ինքս դեմ եմ եղել թե համաձայնագրին, թե մերոնց՝ կողմ քվեարկելուն:


Չուկ, որ չես ասում «մերոնց» քիչ ա մնում ինձ էլ պատառոտեմ, քեզ էլ։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2016), Վիշապ (01.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, որ չես ասում «մերոնց» քիչ ա մնում ինձ էլ պատառոտեմ, քեզ էլ։


Պատառոտիր ինձ, գազանիկ  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

Թյու, յաաախք, արա, ոնց չեք ամաչում, մեր անկախությունն եք վարքաբեկում, այ անխելք ջահելներ... անխելք կամ ծախված...

----------

Աթեիստ (15.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

Մինչև համատարած ռուսական դպրոցներ մնացել է կես քայլ:

----------

Lion (15.12.2016)

----------


## Lion

Ցավալի իրողություն է, սենց <անմեղ> վիդեոներով սկսում են ազգային անկախության գաղափարի արժեզրկումը կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, դրան մշակութային ֆոն հաղորդելը: Իրոք զզվանք ապրեցի...

----------

Աթեիստ (15.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ցավալի իրողություն է, սենց <անմեղ> վիդեոներով սկսում են ազգային անկախության գաղափարի արժեզրկումը կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, դրան մշայկութային ֆոն հաղորդելը: Իրոք զզվանք ապրեցի...


սենց առանց ակցենտ ռուսերեն երգել կարող են միայն մի քանի սերունդ ռուսական դպրոց անցած ընտանիքների երեխաները:

----------


## Lion

Ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ էս ջահելներից շատերն ուղղակի չեն էլ գիտակցել, թե ինչ են անում: Եթե այդպես է, էլի ցավալի է - հանուն գեղեցիկ, <մոդայիկ> բանի մարդիկ՝ ջահելները, իրենց ազգային արժեքն են ոտնահարում...

----------


## anslov

> Ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ էս ջահելներից շատերն ուղղակի չեն էլ գիտակցել, թե ինչ են անում: Եթե այդպես է, էլի ցավալի է - հանուն գեղեցիկ, <մոդայիկ> բանի մարդիկ՝ ջահելները, իրենց ազգային արժեքն են ոտնահարում...


իրանք գիտակցում են, բայց իրանց ռուսաֆիկիզացված ընտանեական արժեքների պրիզմայի տակ են գիտակցում:

Իմ կյանքի փորձցի գիտեմ, որ ավելի մեծ հայատյացներ, քան են թուրքֆիկիզաց  ու ռուսաֆիկիզացված հայերը, չկան

----------

Lion (15.12.2016)

----------


## Har-am

իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանի վերջին տարիների քաղաքականությունը տանումա դեպի նոր միասնական ուժ ստեղծելուն, իրանց պետքա հակաուժ արևմուտքին ու մենակով դա չեն կարա անեն: Հայաստանն էլ անմասն չի կարա մնա, որովհետև մենք մեր ոտով գնացել ու ընգել ենք փոսի մեջ ու առայժմ չունենք ներուժ փոսից դուրս գալու:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ էս ջահելներից շատերն ուղղակի չեն էլ գիտակցել, թե ինչ են անում: Եթե այդպես է, էլի ցավալի է - հանուն գեղեցիկ, <մոդայիկ> բանի մարդիկ՝ ջահելները, իրենց ազգային արժեքն են ոտնահարում...


իսկ ինչա նշանակում <ազգային արժեք>?
գոյություն ունի հայկական ազգային գաղափարախոսություն???
ինչ-որ տեղ նման բան բացատրվում-ագիտացվում է?
թե ամբողջ հույսը տվյալ անհատի ու իրեն դաստիարակող ընտանիքի աշխարհընկալման վրա է???
որը, շատ հնարավորա, ոչ միտումնավոր, սխալ կամ աղավաղված լինել..

իսկ եթե էլ ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի սովորեցնում, էլ ինչ իրավունք կա ինչ որ բան պահանջելու???


մի հասարակ օրինակ..
Սասնա Ծռերի հայտնի դեպքերի օրերին մի խումբ հայ ջահելներ հպարտ-հպարտ տարել Բրյուսելում ՀՀ դեսպանատան դռնից իրար կապած ռուսական ու թուրքական դրոշներ էին կախել..
խնդրեմ` մարդ կա ասումա հալալա` կերցրեցին ծախված իշխանությանը, մարդ էլ կա` ասումա Հայաստանի ներկայացուցչության դռան վրա ուրիշի (առավել ևս` թուրքի) դրոշ կախելը բտ-ությունա..
ու երկուսն էլ վստահ են իրենց իրավացիության վրա...

----------


## anslov

> իսկ ինչա նշանակում <ազգային արժեք>?
> գոյություն ունի հայկական ազգային գաղափարախոսություն???
> ինչ-որ տեղ նման բան բացատրվում-ագիտացվում է?
> թե ամբողջ հույսը տվյալ անհատի ու իրեն դաստիարակող ընտանիքի աշխարհընկալման վրա է???
> որը, շատ հնարավորա, ոչ միտումնավոր, սխալ կամ աղավաղված լինել..
> 
> իսկ եթե էլ ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի սովորեցնում, էլ ինչ իրավունք կա ինչ որ բան պահանջելու???
> 
> 
> ...


Իսկ դու ֆաշիստական ու սովետական /կուբայական, հյուսիս կորեականև այլն ճուտերով/ կարգերից բացի գիտես մի նորմալ երկիր, որը ունի կամ ունեցել է  ազգային գաղափարախոսություն՞՞՞

Դա ֆիկցիա է:
Ազգային գաղափարները փոխանցվում են սերնդե-սերունդ բանահյուսության, գրականության ու ընդանրապես արվեստի միջոցով, և ոչ թե պետական հրահանգների:

Իսկ մեր բանահյուսությունը ու գրականությունը հիանալի արժեքային գենոֆոնդ ունի: Մենակ Սասուցի Դավիթը ինչ ասես արժի: "Սասունցի Դավթի" պես ազգային գաղափարախոսություն շատ քիչ ազգեր ունեն:
Ու "Սասունցի Դավիթ" սովորացնում են: Դպրոցում:

----------


## anslov

> իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանի վերջին տարիների քաղաքականությունը տանումա դեպի նոր միասնական ուժ ստեղծելուն, իրանց պետքա հակաուժ արևմուտքին ու մենակով դա չեն կարա անեն: Հայաստանն էլ անմասն չի կարա մնա, որովհետև մենք մեր ոտով գնացել ու ընգել ենք փոսի մեջ ու առայժմ չունենք ներուժ փոսից դուրս գալու:


Ուր ա թե Ռուսաստանը միասնական ուժի մասին մտածեր երբևէ:
Իրանց դարդ ու ցավը ինչքան կարան ավելի շատ ֆորպոստեր ունենա, որ եթե էլի "գերմանացիք" հարձակվեն ու էտ ֆորպոստերում սկզբնական շրջանում  ուրիշ ազգերի կոտորելով զբաղվեն, իրանք ժամանակ շահեն Վոլգայից արևելք թռնելու համար:

Մեր բախտը բերեց, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինին  գերմանները հարձակվեցին սլավոնական մասով, և ոչ թե Կովկասով: ՈՒ բելոռուսների 30 տոկոսը կոտորվեց , մինչև մոնլողա-ռուսները հասցնում էին Վոլգան անցնեն

----------


## Lion

[B]


> իսկ ինչա նշանակում <ազգային արժեք>?
> գոյություն ունի հայկական ազգային գաղափարախոսություն???
> ինչ-որ տեղ նման բան բացատրվում-ագիտացվում է?
> թե ամբողջ հույսը տվյալ անհատի ու իրեն դաստիարակող ընտանիքի աշխարհընկալման վրա է???
> որը, շատ հնարավորա, ոչ միտումնավոր, սխալ կամ աղավաղված լինել..
> 
> իսկ եթե էլ ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի սովորեցնում, էլ ինչ իրավունք կա ինչ որ բան պահանջելու???
> 
> 
> ...


Չգիտեմ որը ոնց, բայց Հայոց անկախ պետականությունը հայ ժողովրդի ամենաբարձրագույն ազգային արժեքն է:

----------


## Har-am

> Ուր ա թե Ռուսաստանը միասնական ուժի մասին մտածեր երբևէ:
> Իրանց դարդ ու ցավը ինչքան կարան ավելի շատ ֆորպոստեր ունենա, որ եթե էլի "գերմանացիք" հարձակվեն ու էտ ֆորպոստերում սկզբնական շրջանում  ուրիշ ազգերի կոտորելով զբաղվեն, իրանք ժամանակ շահեն Վոլգայից արևելք թռնելու համար:
> 
> Մեր բախտը բերեց, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինին  գերմանները հարձակվեցին սլավոնական մասով, և ոչ թե Կովկասով: ՈՒ բելոռուսների 30 տոկոսը կոտորվեց , մինչև մոնլողա-ռուսները հասցնում էին Վոլգան անցնեն


Չեմ կարծում,որ մենակ ՙՙԹռնելնա՚՚ իրանց դարդ ու ցավը: Իմ միասնական ուժ ասվածի մեջ ներառվումա նաև ֆորպոստերը, չնայած հիմա պատերազմում դա մեծ դեր չի կարա խաղա: Արևմուտքին հավասար հակաուժ դառնալու համար նախ և առաջ հզոր տնտեսություն ու մարդկային ռեսուրսա պետք, որը ռուսները հիմա չունեն, բայց կարան լրացնեն մեզնով ու մյուս հարևան երկրներով: Կոնկրետ մեր համար դա հավասարա ինքնասպանության, որովհետև սովետական միության սխալները դժվար թե կրկնվեն:

----------


## Lion

Արևմուտքին հակակշռելու համար ռուսները պետք է ամենից առաջ աճեն, վեր կանգնեն իրենց ասիական-ցարական մտածելակերպից ու պետական համակարգից՝ ամենալայն իմաստով, ու *ժամանակակից հասարակական-քաղաքական արժեքներ* առաջարկեն հարևաններին: Առայժմ դրա հիմքերը չեն երևում, ընդհակառակը, Ռուսաստանը լայն քայլերով գնում է դեպի ասիական տիպի մի միապետության մոդելին...

----------


## anslov

> Չեմ կարծում,որ մենակ ՙՙԹռնելնա՚՚ իրանց դարդ ու ցավը: Իմ միասնական ուժ ասվածի մեջ ներառվումա նաև ֆորպոստերը, չնայած հիմա պատերազմում դա մեծ դեր չի կարա խաղա: Արևմուտքին հավասար հակաուժ դառնալու համար նախ և առաջ հզոր տնտեսություն ու մարդկային ռեսուրսա պետք, որը ռուսները հիմա չունեն, բայց կարան լրացնեն մեզնով ու մյուս հարևան երկրներով: Կոնկրետ մեր համար դա հավասարա ինքնասպանության, որովհետև սովետական միության սխալները դժվար թե կրկնվեն:


Կարո՞ղ ես մի քանի բառով բացատերել, թե բացի մեզանով գազանին կշտացնելուց, էլ ինչով են նրանք մեզանով ու հարևան երկրներով /ուզբեկ, տաջիկ, կիրգիզ, ազերի ու վրացի  / լրացնելու ՆԱՏՕ-ից 500 տարով  տնտեսական առումով հետ մնալը:

Ու ընդանրապես. ռուսը ու թուրքը- դրանք աշխատող ազգեր չեն, որ մի հատ էլ տնտեսություն ունենան:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> ընդհակառակը, Ռուսաստանը լայն քայլերով գնում է դեպի ասիական տիպի մի միապետության մոդելին...


Ֆիզիկայի կանոններով ամեն ինչ հանգստի վիճակու ձգտում է իր հավաշսարակշիռ դիրքին:
Ռուսն ու թուրքն էլ իրանց դիրքերին են ձգտում:
Մեկը այրունարբու ու դահիճ մարդասպան, թալանող ու թալանով ապրող., մյուսն էլ անգյալ ու ցեխրի մեջ թավալ եկող /սա ես չեմ ասում, այլ բոլոր ռուս մտավորականները, որոնք բախտ են ունեցել մտավորական դառնալու եվրոպաներում ապրելու շնորհիվ/

----------


## Har-am

> Կարո՞ղ ես մի քանի բառով բացատերել, թե բացի մեզնավ գազանին կշտացնելուց, էլ ինչով են նրանք մեզանով ու հարևան երկրներով /ուզբեկ, տաջիկ, կիրգիզ, ազերի ու վրացի  / լրացնելու ՆԱՏՕ-ից 500 տարով  տնտեսական առումով հետ մնալը:
> 
> Ու ընդանրապես. ռուսը ու թուրքը- դրանք աշխատող ազգեր չեն, որ մի հատ էլ տնտեսություն ունենան:


ես չգիտեմ թե ոնց են լրացնելու, բայց գլխավոր խնդիրը դա պետքա լինի, ՆԱՏՕ ին հակաուժ դառնալու համար, որ առնվազն արևմուտքից տնտեսական կախման մեջ չլինեն:

----------


## anslov

> ես չգիտեմ թե ոնց են լրացնելու, բայց գլխավոր խնդիրը դա պետքա լինի, ՆԱՏՕ ին հակաուժ դառնալու համար, որ առնվազն արևմուտքից տնտեսական կախման մեջ չլինեն:


ռուսը ոչ մեկից էլ կախման մեջ չի: Բուն ռուսի պահանջն  ա ալկոհոլը ու մի պոճուր անկյուն: իսկ իրա երկիրը, որ այլանդակ կլինմայական պայմաններ ունի, բայց իր բարիքներվ  տալիս ա դրա հնարավորությունը: Ուղղակի իրան պետք ա անվտանգություն, որ իրան չմորթեն: Դրա համար էլ նա օրինակ մեզ ա դեմ տալիս, կամ էլ իրա ախպերներին- բելոռուս.,ուկր, սերբ... և այլն

----------


## Har-am

> ռուսը ոչ մեկից էլ կախման մեջ չի: Բուն ռուսի պահանջն  ա ալկոհոլը ու մի պոճուր անկյուն: իսկ իրա երկիրը, որ այլանդակ կլինմայական պայմաններ ունի, բայց իր բարիքներվ  տալիս ա դրա հնարավորությունը: Ուղղակի իրան պետք ա անվտանգություն, որ իրան չմորթեն: Դրա համար էլ նա օրինակ մեզ ա դեմ տալիս, կամ էլ իրա ախպերներին- բելոռուս.,ուկր, սերբ... և այլն


իսկ մորթվելուց ոնցա մեզ դեմ տալու? 
Իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանի քաղաքականությունը կայանումա թույլ չտալ. որ աշխարհը միաբևեռ դառնա ու կոպիտ ասած չկզի արևմուտքի առաջ: Իրանց անվտանգության պահով կասեմ եթե ունեն մի կայացած մարմին դա գերհզոր բանակնա ու ունակա պաշտպանելու երկիրը:

----------


## anslov

> իսկ մորթվելուց ոնցա մեզ դեմ տալու? 
> Իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանի քաղաքականությունը կայանումա թույլ չտալ. որ աշխարհը միաբևեռ դառնա ու կոպիտ ասած չկզի արևմուտքի առաջ: Իրանց անվտանգության պահով կասեմ եթե ունեն մի կայացած մարմին դա գերհզոր բանակնա ու ունակա պաշտպանելու երկիրը:


Շատ հեռու գնալ պետք չի: Ոնց որ դեմ  սերբերին, բելառուսներին : Իսկ 20 դարի 2-ականերին հենց մեզ, հայերիս դեմ տվին թուրքական յաթաղանին մի կողմից, ազերականին մյուս կողմից: Ու եթե չլիներ Շահումյանը, որի իր կյանքով վճարեց, ապա թաթարները շատ ավելի մեծ կոտորած էին անելու հայերից, քան արին թուրքերը: 

Իսկ միաբևեռականության առումով...- դրանք ռուսկան թվ-իներ ասում են իրանց սոված ժողովրդին "կոշտ" պահելու համար: Դրանց էշությունները բանի տեղ մի դիր:

Աշխարհը արդեն 2500 տարի ա միաբևեռ ա, ու միաբևեռ էլ կմնա, քանի ֆիզիկապես Եվրոպան գոյութուն ունի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արևմուտքին հակակշռելու համար ռուսները պետք է ամենից առաջ աճեն, վեր կանգնեն իրենց ասիական-ցարական մտածելակերպից ու պետական համակարգից՝ ամենալայն իմաստով, ու *ժամանակակից հասարակական-քաղաքական արժեքներ* առաջարկեն հարևաններին: Առայժմ դրա հիմքերը չեն երևում, ընդհակառակը, Ռուսաստանը լայն քայլերով գնում է դեպի ասիական տիպի մի միապետության մոդելին...


Լիո՞ն  :Shok:

----------


## Har-am

> Շատ հեռու գնալ պետք չի: Ոնց որ դեմ  սերբերին, բելառուսներին : Իսկ 20 դարի 2-ականերին հենց մեզ, հայերիս դեմ տվին թուրքական յաթաղանին մի կողմից, ազերականին մյուս կողմից: Ու եթե չլիներ Շահումյանը, որի իր կյանքով վճարեց, ապա թաթարները շատ ավելի մեծ կոտորած էին անելու հայերից, քան արին թուրքերը: 
> 
> Իսկ միաբևեռականության առումով...- դրանք ռուսկան թվ-իներ ասում են իրանց սոված ժողովրդին "կոշտ" պահելու համար: Դրանց էշությունները բանի տեղ մի դիր:
> 
> Աշխարհը արդեն 2500 տարի ա միաբևեռ ա, ու միաբևեռ էլ կմնա, քանի ֆիզիկապես Եվրոպան գոյութուն ունի:


եթե չենք ուզում որ մեզ դեմ տան ուրեմն պետքա հավաքվենք հզոր ազգ ու հզոր երկիր դառնանք, թե չէ մեր պատմությունը կրկնվելույա, հիմա մեզ ռուսը դեմ կտա, թուրքը, թե անգլիացին էական չի:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ դու ֆաշիստական ու սովետական /կուբայական, հյուսիս կորեականև այլն ճուտերով/ կարգերից բացի գիտես մի նորմալ երկիր, որը ունի կամ ունեցել է  ազգային գաղափարախոսություն՞՞՞
> 
> Դա ֆիկցիա է:
> Ազգային գաղափարները փոխանցվում են սերնդե-սերունդ բանահյուսության, գրականության ու ընդանրապես արվեստի միջոցով, և ոչ թե պետական հրահանգների:
> 
> Իսկ մեր բանահյուսությունը ու գրականությունը հիանալի արժեքային գենոֆոնդ ունի: Մենակ Սասուցի Դավիթը ինչ ասես արժի: "Սասունցի Դավթի" պես ազգային գաղափարախոսություն շատ քիչ ազգեր ունեն:
> Ու "Սասունցի Դավիթ" սովորացնում են: Դպրոցում:



ապեր ներող կլինես իհարկե, բայց քեզ հետ բանավիճելու ցանկությունս կորելա..
պատճառը՝
մի տեղ մի միտք էիր արտահայտել, ես էլ հետդ չէի համաձայնել ու սկսել էինք բանավիճել..
վերջում կարծես թե ընդհանուր հայտարարի եկանք, բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց մեկ այլ թեմայում նույն քո սկզբնական միտքն արտահայտեցիր ու հասկացա, որ բանավիճելն անիմաստ էր..

միայն մի բան կասեմ.
«ազգային գաղափարախոսություն» ասածն անպայման չի, որ հիմնվի այլատյացության կամ արիական գենի գովաբանության վրա..
աշխարհում առնվազն 12 մլն հայ կա (թուրքիայի մահմեդական հայերի 7 մլն-ը չհաշված, քանի որ այժմ անհնարա ստուգելը) ու իրանք բնակվում են աշխարհի չորս ծակերում ու էդ բոլոր ծակերի մենթալային կրողն են հանդիսանում..
էսքան տարբեր մարդկանց համար մեկ ընդհանուր առանցք պիտի ունենաս, որ շուրջը հավաքես..
տրամաբանորեն ու տեսականորեն դա պիտի լիներ Հայաստան անկախ պետականությունը,
բայց փաստացի, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, ՀՀ-ն ոչ միայն իր շոյրջ չի հավաքում աշխարհասփյուռ հայությանը, այլև սեփական բնակչությաննա իրանից վանում...

----------


## Գաղթական

> [B]
> 
> Չգիտեմ որը ոնց, բայց Հայոց անկախ պետականությունը հայ ժողովրդի ամենաբարձրագույն ազգային արժեքն է:


Լիոն ջան,
անկեղծ հավատում եմ, որ քեզ պես մտածող մարդիկ կան,
բայց, էսօրվա սովի ու անարդարության պայմաններում, գրազ կգամ՝ եթե վաղը ռեֆերենդում անես Հայաստանում՝ միանան Ռուսաստանին ու ապրեն կուշտ, թե նույն պայմաններում անկախ մնան՝ խայտառակ պատկեր կունենանք...

----------


## anslov

> եթե չենք ուզում որ մեզ դեմ տան ուրեմն պետքա հավաքվենք հզոր ազգ ու հզոր երկիր դառնանք, թե չէ մեր պատմությունը կրկնվելույա, հիմա մեզ ռուսը դեմ կտա, թուրքը, թե անգլիացին էական չի:


Կներես, բայց դա *պետքա* ասելով ու մի օրում չի լինում:
Դա լինում է դարերով ու հզոր դառնում են ուրիշների հաշվին- կամ իրանց կոտորելով ու ունեցվածքը խլելով /սելջուկ-թուրք, մոնղոլ - չնայած իրանք կոնկրետ դրանով չդառան հզոր/ այսիքն վախի տակ պահես "թույլիկ" ազգերի ու իրանց ունեցվածքով քեզ հզորացնես, կամ էլ  իրանց նորմալ մենեջմենթ  անելով ,  /հռոմեացիա, Հռոմի պապ, անգլիացի/ էնպես, որ էտ ազգերը իրանք իրանց ոտով ուզենան որ իրանց մենեջ անես:

Մենք հռոմեացի չենք:  էլ չեմ ասում որ մենք ուրիշ ազգի գրավոլու ու ստրկացնելու ոչ մենթալ ոչ էլ ֆիզիկակական  ռեսուրս ունենք:
Մենք սովորական միջին ազգ ենք, որի ֆունկցիան արևմուտքը-արևելքին կապելն ա- որն էլ շատ վատ ենք կատարում: Այ որ դա կատարենք, շատ լավ /մեր վերմակի գյոռա/ կապրենք  :Wink: 
Իսկ հզոր ազգ աշխարհում հիմա մի հատ է - իր ճյուղավորումով: 

Հ.Գ. Մենակ չասես, որ ռուսնե էլ ա հզոր ազգ  :Smile:

----------


## Har-am

> Կներես, բայց դա *պետքա* ասելով ու մի օրում չի լինում:
> Դա լինում է դարերով ու հզոր դառնում են ուրիշների հաշվին- կամ իրանց կոտորելով ու ունեցվածքը խլելով /սելջուկ-թուրք, մոնղոլ - չնայած իրանք կոնկրետ դրանով չդառան հզոր/ այսիքն վախի տակ պահես "թույլիկ" ազգերի ու իրանց ունեցվածքով քեզ հզորացնես, կամ էլ  իրանց նորմալ մենեջմենթ  անելով ,  /հռոմեացիա, Հռոմի պապ, անգլիացի/ էնպես, որ էտ ազգերը իրանք իրանց ոտով ուզենան որ իրանց մենեջ անես:
> 
> Մենք հռոմեացի չենք:  էլ չեմ ասում որ մենք ուրիշ ազգի գրավոլու ու ստրկացնելու ոչ մենթալ ոչ էլ ֆիզիկակական  ռեսուրս ունենք:
> Մենք սովորական միջին ազգ ենք, որի ֆունկցիան արևմուտքը-արևելքին կապելն ա- որն էլ շատ վատ ենք կատարում: Այ որ դա կատարենք, շատ լավ /մեր վերմակի գյոռա/ կապրենք 
> Իսկ հզոր ազգ աշխարհում հիմա մի հատ է - իր ճյուղավորումով: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մենակ չասես, որ ռուսնե էլ ա հզոր ազգ


Ես չեմ ասում ասենք ու դառնանք, պետքա քայլեր ձեռնարկել որ դառնանք, բահց մենք հակառակն ենք անում: ուրիշներին գրավել ու ստրկացնել պետք չի, մենակ լսելի ձայն ունենալա պետք աշխարհում ու արժանապատվություն, որ սրա նրա շահին չծառայենք:
ռուսինել հզոր ազգ չեմ համարում, բայց իրանց հաջողվելա հզոր երկիր ստեղծել շատերին օգտագործելով:

----------


## Lion

> Լիո՞ն


Ու ստեղ ջոգեցիր, որ էսքան ժամանակ ինձ սխալ ես իմացել, ոչ թե տեսել կամ հասկացել ես, թե ով եմ ես, այլ, համառորեն, քո ուզած Լիոնին ես իմ մեջ տեսել: Պատահումա...  :Wink: 




> Լիոն ջան,
> անկեղծ հավատում եմ, որ քեզ պես մտածող մարդիկ կան,
> բայց, էսօրվա սովի ու անարդարության պայմաններում, գրազ կգամ՝ եթե վաղը ռեֆերենդում անես Հայաստանում՝ միանան Ռուսաստանին ու ապրեն կուշտ, թե նույն պայմաններում անկախ մնան՝ խայտառակ պատկեր կունենանք...


Դժբախտաբար հնարավոր է ու ես ամենաշատը հենց դրանից եմ վախենում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու ստեղ ջոգեցիր, որ էսքան ժամանակ ինձ սխալ ես իմացել, ոչ թե տեսել կամ հասկացել ես, թե ով եմ ես, այլ, համառորեն, քո ուզած Լիոնին ես իմ մեջ տեսել: Պատահումա... 
> .


Կարո՞ղ ա պսակվենք իրար հետ։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, դու իմ ճաշակով չես... արի մնանք ընկերներ  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, դու իմ ճաշակով չես... արի մնանք ընկերներ


Էս պրոգրեսը որ շարունակես, Լիոն ջան, վերջում կպարզվի որ հայերը քոչվոր են, Տրգրան Մեծի բանակը չորս հոգի ա եղել, Հայաստան էլ փղի ոտ չի մտել։ Լավ ա, լավ ա  ․․․

----------

Lion (16.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

Դումայում առաջարկում են քննարկել ՌՖ-ի քաղաքացիություն ստանալը հեշտացնող օրինագիծ:

Եկեք քննարկենք.

ա) Հայաստանի ներկայիս իրավիճակի համար սա շահեկա՞ն է, թե՞ վտանգավոր
բ) ինչպիսի՞ նպատակներ է հետապնդում ՌՖ-ն՝ արհեստականորեն մեծացնելով իր բնակչության քանակը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դումայում առաջարկում են քննարկել ՌՖ-ի քաղաքացիություն ստանալը հեշտացնող օրինագիծ:
> 
> Եկեք քննարկենք.
> 
> ա) Հայաստանի ներկայիս իրավիճակի համար սա շահեկա՞ն է, թե՞ վտանգավոր
> բ) ինչպիսի՞ նպատակներ է հետապնդում ՌՖ-ն՝ արհեստականորեն մեծացնելով իր բնակչության քանակը


Կոնկրետ ես որ սա տեսա, լուրջ սկսեցի մտածել ռուսական քաղաքացիություն ստանալու մասին (չնայած նույնիսկ առանց հեշտացման էլ կարամ շատ ավելի հեշտ ստանամ, որտև հենց Ռուսաստանում եմ ծնվել): Ինչու՞: Որտև արտերկրում ապրելով ռուսական անձնագիրը մի պուճուր առավելություն ունի հայկականի նկատմամբ (օրինակ, առանց վիզայի Իռլանդիա գնալ): Ասածս ինչ ա. էլի Հայաստանն ա իրա անասուն դիվանանագիտությամբ ու ոչ կոմպետենտությամբ քաքի համը հանում: Եթե մի քիչ ակտիվ լինեին դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հարցում, ու էդ մանր-մունր առավելությունները մենք էլ ունենանայինք, հաստատ ինձ նման շատերի մտքով չէր էլ անցնի քաղաքացիություն փոխելու մասին մտածել:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կոնկրետ ես որ սա տեսա, լուրջ սկսեցի մտածել ռուսական քաղաքացիություն ստանալու մասին (չնայած նույնիսկ առանց հեշտացման էլ կարամ շատ ավելի հեշտ ստանամ, որտև հենց Ռուսաստանում եմ ծնվել): Ինչու՞: Որտև արտերկրում ապրելով ռուսական անձնագիրը մի պուճուր առավելություն ունի հայկականի նկատմամբ (օրինակ, առանց վիզայի Իռլանդիա գնալ): Ասածս ինչ ա. էլի Հայաստանն ա իրա անասուն դիվանանագիտությամբ ու ոչ կոմպետենտությամբ քաքի համը հանում: Եթե մի քիչ ակտիվ լինեին դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հարցում, ու էդ մանր-մունր առավելությունները մենք էլ ունենանայինք, հաստատ ինձ նման շատերի մտքով չէր էլ անցնի քաղաքացիություն փոխելու մասին մտածել:


քաղաքացիություն փոխելու մասին չի խոսքը..
նոր օրինագիծը ենթադրում է չպահանջել, որ նախորդ քաղաքացիությունից մարդը հրաժարվի ու սա է առանցքային տարբերությունը գործող օրինագծի նկատմամբ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քաղաքացիություն փոխելու մասին չի խոսքը..
> նոր օրինագիծը ենթադրում է չպահանջել, որ նախորդ քաղաքացիությունից մարդը հրաժարվի ու սա է առանցքային տարբերությունը գործող օրինագծի նկատմամբ


Քաղաքացիություն փոխել ասելով ՌԴ-ի նկատի չունեի, այլ ընդհանրապես, որ ամեն օր արթնանում ու անիծում ես քո հայկական անձնագիրը: 
Իսկ ՌԴ-ն բնականաբար լավ պայմաններ ա ստեղծում, որ ՀՀ անձնագիրը պահելով նաև ՌԴ անձնագիր ստանաս: Թե չէ հա, մեկը մյուսով փոխարինելը լուրջ բան ա: Ու հենց դրա համար մինչև հիմա չեմ արել:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ամեն տարի ինչ-որ խելոք դեմքերով ռուս պաշտոնյաներ գալիս են Հայաստան ու ինչ-որ լուրջ բաներ են փորձում մտցնել հայերի գլուխը, էս անգամ էլ սենց.

Այն, ինչ ԼՂ-ում կատարվում է, միջազգային իրավունքի խախտում է, անհրաժեշտ է, որ Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունն անցկացնի ևս մեկ հանրաքվե. Վոդոլացկի

Ասում ա. 




> - Այո՛, հանրաքվեն անցկացվել է, այն ունի իրավական ուժ: Այն չի հարուցում կասկածներ: 
> Բայց այս ընթացքում տեղի են ունեցել մի շարք իրադարձություններ, այդ թվում՝ ռազմական բախումներ, և հանրաքվեն հարկավոր է, 
> որ միջազգային հանրությունը ևս մեկ անգամ տեղեկանա, որ տարիներ առաջ տեղի ունեցածը թյուրիմացություն կամ սխալմունք չի եղել, 
> որ մարդիկ էլի ու էլի կրկնում են իրենց ընտրությունը և պատրաստ են ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնել այն, եթե հարկավոր է նորից վերահաստատել բնակչության կամքը:


Կասկածներ չի հարուցում, բայց կարող ա թյուրիմացություն ա եղել: Դե արի ու մի ասա՝ բլյատ, իսկ կարող ա՞ թյուրիմացությունը դուք եք, ձեր Պուծինով, ձեր դեգեներատությամբ... Իսկ կարող ա՞ սկզբի համար Ղրիմում փորձեք մի հատ էլ հանրաքվե անցկացնել, Աբխազիայում, Օսեթիայում... Կարող ա թյուրիմացություն ա եղել, մարդիկ Եվրոպան ու Ռուսաստանը խառնել էին:
Սաղ աշխարհը սրանց դիվանագետներին հետ ա ուղարկում Ռուսաստան  ու սաղ ճամփեքը փակում ա, սրանց փիլիսոփայությունը Հայաստանում ա բռնել, իրենց պրոբլեմները լուծել են:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.03.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ամեն տարի ինչ-որ խելոք դեմքերով ռուս պաշտոնյաներ գալիս են Հայաստան ու ինչ-որ լուրջ բաներ են փորձում մտցնել հայերի գլուխը, էս անգամ էլ սենց.
> 
> Այն, ինչ ԼՂ-ում կատարվում է, միջազգային իրավունքի խախտում է, անհրաժեշտ է, որ Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունն անցկացնի ևս մեկ հանրաքվե. Վոդոլացկի
> 
> Ասում ա. 
> 
> 
> 
> Կասկածներ չի հարուցում, բայց կարող ա թյուրիմացություն ա եղել: Դե արի ու մի ասա՝ բլյատ, իսկ կարող ա՞ թյուրիմացությունը դուք եք, ձեր Պուծինով, ձեր դեգեներատությամբ... Իսկ կարող ա՞ սկզբի համար Ղրիմում փորձեք մի հատ էլ հանրաքվե անցկացնել, Աբխազիայում, Օսեթիայում... Կարող ա թյուրիմացություն ա եղել, մարդիկ Եվրոպան ու Ռուսաստանը խառնել էին:
> Սաղ աշխարհը սրանց դիվանագետներին հետ ա ուղարկում Ռուսաստան  ու սաղ ճամփեքը փակում ա, սրանց փիլիսոփայությունը Հայաստանում ա բռնել, իրենց պրոբլեմները լուծել են:


Վիշապ ջան, ախր սա ո՞վա..
ինչ-որ պաշտոնաթող նախկին փոխնախարար ու կազաչի ատաման:
Սրա ինչ ուզումա մտածի, հո դա ՌԴ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշում չի՞:

Բա էդ լրագրող կոչեցյալի տված հարցը.
Ասումա՝ ՌԴ-ն թույլ կտա՞, որ ԱՄՆ-ն իր ձեռքը վերցնի ԼՂ հարցի լուծումը:
Տո 7 հարկանի քֆուր քեզ աղչի, առաջին հերթին քո ՀՀ-ն պիտի թույլ տա, որ սա կամ նա խառնվի էդ հարցի լուծմանը:
Դա մեկ, ու երկրորդ՝ ՌԴ-ն ինչպես նաև ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ֆրանսիան ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի լիարժեք անդամ են: Դու էս ի՞նչ հարց ես տալիս:

Ի դեպ՝ Պուծինի կուսակցությունից մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ ու ծանրակշիռ մարդ էլա էս օրերին ՀՀ ԱԺ-ում անդրադարձել ԼՂ խնդրին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ Պուծինի կուսակցությունից մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ ու ծանրակշիռ մարդ էլա էս օրերին ՀՀ ԱԺ-ում անդրադարձել ԼՂ խնդրին:


Վայ ես սրա անդրադարձածը անդրադարձեմ: Նախ Զատուլինը ճ կլասի չինովնիկ ա, երկրորդ, պակաս դեգենեռատ չի:



> Հասկանում ենք, որ 2016-ին տեղի ունեցած գործողություններից հետո Հայաստանի հասարակության շրջանում եղան դժգոհություններ Ռուսաստանի գործողությունների նկատմամբ, մասնավորապես, Ադրբեջանին պայմանագրով զենքի մատակարարման համար։ Մենք ցավում ենք, որ Ադրբեջանում չեն գտել մեկ այլ ձև դա օգտագործելու, քան հակամարտության գոտում այն գործածելը՝ խախտելով հրադադարի ռեժիմը։ Մենք, հավատացեք, տարածաշրջանում սպառազինության մատակարարման հավասարակշռության խախտման հետ կապված արել ենք հետևություններ և Հայաստանին մատակարարել ամենաժամանակակից սպառազինությունը», - հայտարարեց ՌԴ Դաշնային ժողովի պետական դումայի ԱՊՀ գործերով եվրասիական ինտեգրման ու հայրենակիցների հետ կապերի կոմիտեի նախագահի առաջին տեղակալ Կոնստանտին Զատուլինը


Ուզում ասի, որ ռուսները կարծում էին, որ ադրբեջանցիները տաս տարվա ընթացքում 25 միլիարդի զենք էին առնում, որ գնան որսի:

----------

Mr. Annoying (27.03.2018), Վիշապ (27.03.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վայ ես սրա անդրադարձածը անդրադարձեմ: Նախ Զատուլինը ճ կլասի չինովնիկ ա, երկրորդ, պակաս դեգենեռատ չի:
> 
> Ուզում ասի, որ ռուսները կարծում էին, որ ադրբեջանցիները տաս տարվա ընթացքում 25 միլիարդի զենք էին առնում, որ գնան որսի:


Ճ կլասին ո՞րնա հորոխպեր:
Պուծինի աջ ձուն չի, բայց գոնե պաշտոն ունի՝ ի տարբերություն էն ատամանի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դումայի ինչ-որ հանձնաճողովի նախագահի տեղակալ .... Ճ կլասը ուրիշ ոնց ա լինում: Բայց կարա շատ բարձր կլասի էլ լինի, դրանից իրա դեգենեռատությունը չի պակասում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Սրանց մուտիլովչիկությունը զռում է, ու էս միջազգային սկանդալներից հետո Ռուսաստանը պոտենցիալ կարող է ռազմական ավանտյուրաներ կազմակերպել հարավում: Էսօրվա դրությամբ սաղ աշխարհը չի սիրում ռուսներին ու թուրքերին, ինչը կարող է սրանց ախպերացնել, իսկ թուրքերի հետ ախպերանալը դա առուվաճառք ա, իսկ ռուսները սիրում են վաճառել էն, ինչ իրենց չի պատկանում, արդյունքում ունենում ենք մի հատ սուպեր-ԲՏ «մերձավոր» մեր երկու սուպեր-ԲՏ հարևանների հետ, հեչ նախանձելի չի…

----------

Տրիբուն (27.03.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, ախր սա ո՞վա..
> ինչ-որ պաշտոնաթող նախկին փոխնախարար ու կազաչի ատաման:
> Սրա ինչ ուզումա մտածի, հո դա ՌԴ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշում չի՞:
> 
> Բա էդ լրագրող կոչեցյալի տված հարցը.
> Ասումա՝ ՌԴ-ն թույլ կտա՞, որ ԱՄՆ-ն իր ձեռքը վերցնի ԼՂ հարցի լուծումը:
> Տո 7 հարկանի քֆուր քեզ աղչի, առաջին հերթին քո ՀՀ-ն պիտի թույլ տա, որ սա կամ նա խառնվի էդ հարցի լուծմանը:
> Դա մեկ, ու երկրորդ՝ ՌԴ-ն ինչպես նաև ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ֆրանսիան ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի լիարժեք անդամ են: Դու էս ի՞նչ հարց ես տալիս:
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ Պուծինի կուսակցությունից մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ ու ծանրակշիռ մարդ էլա էս օրերին ՀՀ ԱԺ-ում անդրադարձել ԼՂ խնդրին:


Ինձ թվում է, էդ «աղչիի» տված հարցը թույլատրելիի սահմաններում ա՝ դրսի հոպարների վրա հույս դնելը համահայկական մենթալիտետ ա: Օրինակ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանն էլ դիմել է եվրոպացիներին, հավանաբար հույս ունենալով, որ վերջիններս ՀՀ-ի ժողովրդավարության հարցերը կլուծեն:

Հ.Գ. ՌԴ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը ինձ համար անիմաստ հասկացություն ա, իրենք պաշտոնապես հիմա էնքան անհուսալի ու բարոյազրկված են, որ նույնիսկ եթե պաշտոնապես Ղարաբաղը ճանաչեն էլ, ապա ես դրա վրա հույս չէի դնի, որովհետև ոչ մի երաշխիք չէր լինի, որ շիզոֆրեննիկները ասենք մյուս օրը Հայաստանը չէին հայտարարի Ռուսաստանի մաս:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ թվում է, էդ «աղչիի» տված հարցը թույլատրելիի սահմաններում ա՝ դրսի հոպարների վրա հույս դնելը համահայկական մենթալիտետ ա: Օրինակ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանն էլ դիմել է եվրոպացիներին, հավանաբար հույս ունենալով, որ վերջիններս ՀՀ-ի ժողովրդավարության հարցերը կլուծեն:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ՌԴ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը ինձ համար անիմաստ հասկացություն ա, իրենք պաշտոնապես հիմա էնքան անհուսալի ու բարոյազրկված են, որ նույնիսկ եթե պաշտոնապես Ղարաբաղը ճանաչեն էլ, ապա ես դրա վրա հույս չէի դնի, որովհետև ոչ մի երաշխիք չէր լինի, որ շիզոֆրեննիկները ասենք մյուս օրը Հայաստանը չէին հայտարարի Ռուսաստանի մաս:


Եղբայր դու լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն ես միշտ ինձ վրա թողել:
Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ասում..
«դրսի հոպարների վրա հույս դնելը», ըստ քեզ, թույլատրելիի սահմաններումա՞...

էս Զարուհու սրտաճմլիկ նամակն էլ՝ ուղղված ում ասես...
«դիմում ենք ձեզ՝ անհապաղ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել կասեցնելու համար Հայաստանում տոտալիտարիզմը»…
ի՞նչ ես դու ինքդ կարծում էս նամակի օգգ-ի ու, առավել ևս, դրա հասցեատերերի ՀՀ-ի ներքին գործերով շահագրգռվածության մասին

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եղբայր դու լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն ես միշտ ինձ վրա թողել:
> Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ասում..
> «դրսի հոպարների վրա հույս դնելը», ըստ քեզ, թույլատրելիի սահմաններումա՞...
> 
> էս Զարուհու սրտաճմլիկ նամակն էլ՝ ուղղված ում ասես...
> «դիմում ենք ձեզ՝ անհապաղ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել կասեցնելու համար Հայաստանում տոտալիտարիզմը»…
> ի՞նչ ես դու ինքդ կարծում էս նամակի օգգ-ի ու, առավել ևս, դրա հասցեատերերի ՀՀ-ի ներքին գործերով շահագրգռվածության մասին


Դու սարկազմից փաստորեն էդքան էլ լավ չես: Այ սենց պատկերացրու, ամեն մեկս մի այիբ ունենք, հիմա էդ աղջկա այիբն էլ տենց ա արտահայտվել։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դու սարկազմից փաստորեն էդքան էլ լավ չես: Այ սենց պատկերացրու, ամեն մեկս մի այիբ ունենք, հիմա էդ աղջկա այիբն էլ տենց ա արտահայտվել։


Սարկազմից, պատկերացրու, չեմ բողոքում, բայց մեկա գրավոր խոսքիդ մեջ էդ աղջկան արդարացնող երանգներ եմ նկատում:

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս արդեն եկան, հա՞ անկոչ հյուրերը...

----------

